# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2011



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2011 às 00:15)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## joao henriques (1 Jan 2011 às 12:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Regras deste tópico:
> 
> Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
> Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões
> ...



vamos ter temperaturas de primavera certo?bom ano novo a todos!!!!estao todos a dormir!!!!!!!!!!!!!eeee!!!!!!!e eu sou o primeiro do ano a postar!!!!
'


----------



## Zapiao (1 Jan 2011 às 15:27)

Entre 5º e 15º e com bastante precipitaçao para 5ªfeira


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2011 às 12:36)

Nevoeiro a marcar presença um pouco por todo o país.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2011 às 19:00)

Esta semana vai ser bem chuvosa nas regiôes do norte, em especial no litoral norte onde pode ultrapassar os 100mm.


----------



## aikkoset (2 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Esta semana vai ser bem chuvosa nas regiôes do norte, em especial no litoral norte onde pode ultrapassar os 100mm.



Boa Thunder!
Estáva preocupado por não haver previsões para a semana! será que o nevoeiro está a empedir um bocado!


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2011 às 19:33)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Esta semana vai ser bem chuvosa nas regiôes do norte, em especial no litoral norte onde pode ultrapassar os 100mm.



Se não tivesses dito nada, passaria-me ao lado. 
Fui logo correr para ver os meteogramas e são o seguinte:







Que venha ela!


----------



## David sf (2 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

Para quem gosta de chuva e está a norte isto está interessante para Quinta e Sexta feira. A circulação de oeste originará também um bom temporal marítimo. De resto, tempo chato. A sul do país o GFS não prevê mais de 10 mm até meio do mês, com temperaturas a 850 hpa sempre superiores a 4 graus.

Para quem como eu gosta de frio, não se vê nada no horizonte. Circulação zonal forte, a latitudes normais para a época, nada como o ano passado, temperaturas amenas devido ao fluxo marítimo. Resta-nos esperar, lembrando que os Fevereiros siberianos, como os históricos 54 e 56, ou o mais recente 2005, foram precedidos por Janeiros medíocres e amenos.


----------



## Rainy (2 Jan 2011 às 20:17)

E para aqui, alguma animação esta semana ou vamos começar mal?


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2011 às 20:51)

Pelo menos o GFS diz que mais ou menos. Meteograma do fórum abaixo para Sintra:






Resumindo poderão haver trovoadas, temperaturas amenas e algum vento. Também alguma chuva.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

David sf disse:


> Para quem gosta de chuva e está a norte isto está interessante para Quinta e Sexta feira. A circulação de oeste originará também um bom temporal marítimo. De resto, tempo chato. A sul do país o GFS não prevê mais de 10 mm até meio do mês, com temperaturas a 850 hpa sempre superiores a 4 graus.
> 
> Para quem como eu gosta de frio, não se vê nada no horizonte. Circulação zonal forte, a latitudes normais para a época, nada como o ano passado, temperaturas amenas devido ao fluxo marítimo. Resta-nos esperar, lembrando que os Fevereiros siberianos, como os históricos 54 e 56, ou o mais recente 2005, foram precedidos por Janeiros medíocres e amenos.



Aqui um pouco off-topic, mas o Janeiro de 2005 não foi nada ameno.
Mas enfim tens razão, em relação a frio não se vê nada de jeito.


----------



## David sf (2 Jan 2011 às 22:36)

N_Fig disse:


> *Aqui um pouco off-topic, mas o Janeiro de 2005 não foi nada ameno.*
> Mas enfim tens razão, em relação a frio não se vê nada de jeito.



Exceptuando a última semana foi bastante ameno. Houve noites frias, mas as máximas andaram muitas vezes perto dos 20ºC. Acresce a isto os 0 mm de precipitação em quase metade do país.


----------



## cactus (2 Jan 2011 às 23:19)

Dá a sensação que este inverno vem em contra ciclo com os anteriores , que foram chuvosos mas tambem frios com as temperaturas max nunca alem dos 10ºc . Parece-me que este inverno é mais  "maritimo atlantico ", e que dias frios só com ceu limpo. Pode ser que a coisa mude...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2011 às 16:13)

Em principio vou passar o próximo fim-de-semana em Mação, mais propriamente em Envendos, gostava de saber, apesar de estarmos a praticamente uma semana as tendências para o tempo nesse fim-de-semana, em especial na manhã de Domingo. No meteograma mestra uma manhã sem chuva, mas uma madrugada bem chuvosa, será possível que de manhã não chova nada???

Mação




P.S. Já agora, quem souber de alojamento em conta e um bom programa para família, mande uma apitadela por MP.


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Jan 2011 às 16:17)

Relativamente aos próximos dias os modelos que consultei dão pouca precipitação para 4a feira (dia 5)... mas olhando para as cartas fico com a ideia que na 4a feira vamos ter uma frente catita a passarmos em cima.
 Alguém fica com essa intuição?
os modelos não me dão esse resutado numérico.
será que a frente se vai dissipar pouco antes da nossa peninsula?
cartas consultadas de ecmwf


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2011 às 16:42)

c.bernardino disse:


> Relativamente aos próximos dias os modelos que consultei dão pouca precipitação para 4a feira (dia 5)... mas olhando para as cartas fico com a ideia que na 4a feira vamos ter uma frente catita a passarmos em cima.
> Alguém fica com essa intuição?
> os modelos não me dão esse resutado numérico.
> será que a frente se vai dissipar pouco antes da nossa peninsula?
> cartas consultadas de ecmwf



Não é nenhum dilúvio mas ainda está prevista precipitação significativa:

ECM 4ª feira (9h - 15h)


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Jan 2011 às 19:26)

vitamos disse:


> Não é nenhum dilúvio mas ainda está prevista precipitação significativa:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2011 às 22:18)

a maioria da precipitação deverá cair acima do Rio Tejo amanha, com mais incidência na região do Minho.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Jan 2011 às 03:03)

Pois é . Tantas ameaças, tantas ameaças e não há meio de se arranjar aí uns 
diazitos  de sol  consecutivos, como é normal nos nossos Invernos. 
Nos próximos , o sul  é desta vez poupado, o norte volta a inquietar-se  e 
mais chuva onde não faz falta, mais chover no molhado de um Outono/Inverno com escassas reclamações .
Não há bela sem senão:
-Com tantos "Oestes", quanto a frio , por agora,  estamos conversados.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2011 às 03:15)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é . Tantas ameaças, tantas ameaças e não há meio de se arranjar aí uns
> diazitos  de sol  consecutivos, como é normal nos nossos Invernos.
> Nos próximos , o sul  é desta vez poupado, o norte volta a inquietar-se  e
> mais chuva onde não faz falta, mais chover no molhado de um Outono/Inverno com escassas reclamações .
> ...



Pois é.. Se as previsões se mantiverem parece que a primeira quinzena de Janeiro de 2011 deverá ficar marcada pelas temperaturas amenas e pela chuva, pelo menos no Norte e Centro


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2011 às 15:54)

Até dia 7 teremos uma situação tipica de SW, com a crista em altura a S/SE e a passagem de preturbações associadas ao sector quente de um campo depressionario activo a NW ( WCB).

É esperada chuva, por vezes intensa, especialmente a norte de Sines-Evora...
Já o SE deverá ser afectado com menor expressão....

Dia 7 deverá passar uma frente de actividade moderada ou forte, associada a uma ciclogenese a SW da Grã-Bretanha e dia 9 outra preturbação deverá passar a NW...uma depressão-filha da primeira.

A partir de dia 11 deverá retornar a calma anticiclonica, com a crista a penetrar na peninsula resultando na formação de um forte anticiclone que causará uma advecção tépida e seca no flanco W peninsular.

É de referir que até dia 11 zonas do Norte e Centro deverão atingir acumulações proximas á media mensal....e tambem *é uma situação a acompanhar a dos dias 7-9, já que a depressão em cavamento, e a outra ciclogenese associada poderão resultar num evento mais significativo que o actualmente modelado *...principalmente no Norte.

Um resumo dos proximos dias:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cactus (4 Jan 2011 às 17:44)

stormy disse:


> Até dia 7 teremos uma situação tipica de SW, com a crista em altura a S/SE e a passagem de preturbações associadas ao sector quente de um campo depressionario activo a NW ( WCB).
> 
> É esperada chuva, por vezes intensa, especialmente a norte de Sines-Evora...
> Já o SE deverá ser afectado com menor expressão....
> ...



enfim, é o que eu chamo "uma seca" de tempo...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2011 às 19:05)

Depois das depressões poderá ser "seca" mas olhando bem pode ser uma situação a acompanhar atentamente pelo que pode ter muita chuva, muito vento e agitação marítima.


----------



## Norther (4 Jan 2011 às 20:34)

Temperaturas amenas com boa precipitação prós próximos 3 dias



 



 







 









dia 8 e 9 deverão ser com valores de precipitação mais elevados e temperaturas parecidas, estes 2 dias a precipitação deverá ser mais democrática chovendo de norte a sul.


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Jan 2011 às 21:31)

Grande análise stormy, principalmente quando referes a existência de situações que "fintam" estes modelos.
Note-se que ontem postei aqui a minha estranheza pelos modelos não darem quase precipitação para lisboa na 4afeira... só o ECMWF tinha 2-5 mm o GFS mostrava... vestigios.  penso que bastava olhar para uma carta de obs de ontem e e antevia algo mais.
o meu pluviometro está à espera.
até amanhã no seguimento litoral centro deste forum...

cps


----------



## Zapiao (5 Jan 2011 às 00:32)

4ª feira tem menos precipitaçao prevista que 5ª feira


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 00:42)

Os modelos continuam a meter uma boa frente dia 7/8, com a depressão bem pertio a NW.
Dia 9 uma perturbação dissociada de outro sistema perto dos Açores deverá sofrer um cavamento ao interagir com o sistema na Irlanda, causando chuva intensa no Pais


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Jan 2011 às 23:00)

Na sequência dos meus posts anteriores, continuo a achar importante confrontar as previsões dos modelos com as observações.
Hoje, 4a feira, o dia acaba com 24mm de precipitação quando o GFS dava uma precipitação baixinha há 48h, o ECMWF lá dava mais qualquer coisa mas muito abaixo do verificado. Falharam.
A situação parece-me interessante e não nova neste género de condições.
Já repararam que o IM não mostra nenhum aviso  para a região de lisboa?


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 23:20)

c.bernardino disse:


> Na sequência dos meus posts anteriores, continuo a achar importante confrontar as previsões dos modelos com as observações.
> Hoje, 4a feira, o dia acaba com 24mm de precipitação quando o GFS dava uma precipitação baixinha há 48h, o ECMWF lá dava mais qualquer coisa mas muito abaixo do verificado. Falharam.
> A situação parece-me interessante e não nova neste género de condições.
> Já repararam que o IM não mostra nenhum aviso  para a região de lisboa?



É relativamente normal nestas situações convectivas e com advecção de ar saturado em humidade....qualquer pequena celula ou area montanhosa consegue causar grandes acumulações num meio tão favoravel.

Esta chuva forte que tem acontecido nas ultimas horas, temos vindo a seguir, foi causada por algumas pequenas celulas "pipocas" que se geraram numa linha de instabilidade a SW de Lisboa, e que afectaram toda a AML e peninsula de Setubal...o GFS modelava-as a afectar mais o litoral Alentejano, mas parece que se desviaram um pouco.

No medio prazo continua a corrente perturbada de SW até dia 10, com a passagem de areas instaveis associadas á pluma de ar quente, e finalmente á passagem de uma frente fria dia 7, associada a uma depressão bem cavada a NW, e outra perturbação dia 9, associada a uma ciclogenese na ponta de uma superficie frontal que faz parte do campo depressionario na Irlanda.

Tanto a frente de dia 7 ( cuja depressão deverá tambem causar algum vento moderado a forte), como a perturbação de dia 9, que não é mais do que uma area instavel que é arrancada á circulação de outra depressão a NW/W dos Açores, e acaba por cavar ao interagir com uma frente, serão situações a acompanhar pois podem causar precipitação muito forte e algum vento.

Dia 8 tambem se está a prever uma frente, com a entrada de ar frio nos niveis medios, e a bolsa de ar frio asociada á ULL deve potenciar a convecção ao longo da area de frontogenese e atras da frente...mas parece que não será uma situação tão intensa como dia 7 e dia 9..

Tambem a ondulação deverá tornar-se mais intensa ao longo das proximas 24h...mas não deverá ser preocupante.

O ensemble do litora centro ( 39ºN/9ºW):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Jan 2011 às 08:37)

stormy disse:


> É relativamente normal nestas situações convectivas e com advecção de ar saturado em humidade....qualquer pequena celula ou area montanhosa consegue causar grandes acumulações num meio tão favoravel.
> 
> Esta chuva forte que tem acontecido nas ultimas horas, temos vindo a seguir, foi causada por algumas pequenas celulas "pipocas" que se geraram numa linha de instabilidade a SW de Lisboa, e que afectaram toda a AML e peninsula de Setubal...o GFS modelava-as a afectar mais o litoral Alentejano, mas parece que se desviaram um pouco.
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Existiram células, é óbvio. Mas considerar o regime de precipitação que vivemos ontem como causado por células...
vejam as imagens de radar do IM de ontem pelas 13 ou à volta.
cps


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2011 às 10:57)

c.bernardino disse:


> Existiram células, é óbvio. Mas considerar o regime de precipitação que vivemos ontem como causado por células...
> vejam as imagens de radar do IM de ontem pelas 13 ou à volta.
> cps



Caro c.bernardino:

Tenho denotado que os seus últimos posts têm-se referido a discrepâncias entre valores dos modelos e os observados na realidade.
Eu vou-lhe ser sincero... Irá ter um post todos os dias em caso de precipitação. Porque todos os dias existirão sempre diferenças!
OS modelos, quer globais, quer mesoscala funcionam com uma malha... Mais ou menos apertada. Apresentam intervalos de precipitação por área. Se existirem condições convectivas o valor registado na sua localidade há-de ser diferente da localidade ao lado, em distâncias mínimas. Em situações orográficas especificas essas diferenças aumentam significativamente, em situações de instabilidade elevada aumentam exponencialmente.

Isto para dizer que os modelos nestes últimos dias até se têm portado bem... Quem anda nisto há muitos anos, quem vê e analisa os modelos sabe (e porventura bem melhor que eu) que os modelos não acertam ao mm a precipitação que cai numa qualquer situação em determinado sítio. Tal não é possível. Qualquer modelo refere valores aproximados por localização aproximada! OS modelos são ferramentas preciosíssimas de previsão de tempo! Evoluiram ao longo dos tempos e estão cada vez melhor. Mas não são milagrosos e hão-de "falhar" (o que quer que se considere "falhanço") sempre.

Cumps


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2011 às 12:40)

vitamos disse:


> Caro c.bernardino:
> 
> Tenho denotado que os seus últimos posts têm-se referido a discrepâncias entre valores dos modelos e os observados na realidade.
> Eu vou-lhe ser sincero... Irá ter um post todos os dias em caso de precipitação. Porque todos os dias existirão sempre diferenças!
> ...



Pois...e tambem é verdade que a precipitação é dos parametros mais dificeis de modelar....pois nem toda a agua disponivel precipita, é preciso saber ao certo que parte da massa de ar vai condensar...por fenomenos que a levem a arrefecer, e depois é preciso ver que nem tudo o que condensa acaba por cair....é quase imposssivel, ainda para mais em modelos globais ( malhas maiores e menor precisão no que toca ás condições geograficas locais), prever com exatidão as acumulações


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2011 às 13:00)

ja nao me lembro de  um janeiro tao chuvoso e tao atipico com estas temperaturas!
olhando para os modelos a pasmaceira continua e  no confronto entre os eternos rivais Portugal vs Grecia... a Grecia vai ganhando em entradas frias e muita neve!


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2011 às 14:11)

Engraçada esta imagem....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Acho que tamos a pagar alguma penitência!

Isto é só uma das cartas o resto não dá nada de especial...talvez uns 5 mm em metade do Algarve nestes dias de chuva enquanto muitos vão estar nos 100/200mm


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2011 às 14:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Engraçada esta imagem....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfeitamente normal, esse mapa, mostra apenas que o sistema frontal chega cá mais em forma de dissipação e com precipitação fraca, e os modelos mostram que este mês pelo menos aqui no Algarve ficará abaixo da média, apesar de não se saber ainda como será a ultima decada do mês....
Se este mês for abaixo da média não tem nada de especial, é perfeitamente normal, e geralmente tem sido quase sempre assim nos ultimos 30 anos se não estou enganado....
De qualquer forma não espero um Janeiro assim tão seco quanto isso ...

Acho que este ultimo ano não temos nenhuma razão para nos queixarmos, quem me dera que todos os anos fosse como este ultimo .... mas também não foi assim tão chuvoso quanto isso, mas como disse quem me dera se todos os anos fossem assim, e em particular na época das chuvas Nov a Fev, mas não me vou alongar mais ...


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Jan 2011 às 15:13)

vitamos disse:


> Tenho denotado que os seus últimos posts têm-se referido a discrepâncias entre valores dos modelos e os observados na realidade.
> ...
> 
> Cumps



Caro Vitamos,
Tem notado isso porque esse é um dos assuntos que me interessa.

Os modelos têm evoluido imenso, são ferramentas poderosissimas mas deviamos olhar para elas de forma crítica. Como foi referido há muita forma dos ditos falharem, principalmente em condições de instabilidade (que se antevinham). Ninguém, mesmo que medianamente ignorante, estaria à espera que os modelos acertassem ao milimetro! Até porque um erro de 2 mm poderia corresponder a muitos % de desvio (dou por mim a escrever banalidades ).
na realidade, no dia de ontem, falharam (quase) em ordem de grandeza. 
O que não concordo é com a desculpa "chapa 5" de "fenómenos orográficos" para algo que não foi assim tão local (atrevo-me a sugerir a consulta das imagens de radar, compare-as com as cartas postadas aqui há uns dias mesmo a "olho").

O que eu acho interessante era colocar aqui os mapas/cartas/gráficos dos modelos e depois compará-los com as observações. principalmente nestes casos em que é previsivel que eles não acertem totalmente. É assim que aprendemos até que ponto podemos confiar.
Note-se que acho os modelos fantásticas ferramentas e normalmente acertam principalmente se prestarmos atenção às malhas, não só no espaço mas também no tempo. As malhas temporais em que eles trabalham são também muito importantes para ler e interpretar o output (mais banalidades ).

O que seria interessante é esclarecer a tolerância do "os modelos até se portaram bem".

E não se preocupe que não terá posts diários da minha parte. 

Com os melhores cumprimentos, de alguém que olha para os modelos de forma critica.

bernardino


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2011 às 15:43)

Nas proximas horas a frente semi-estacionaria deverá ser impelida para SE pela depressão em cavamento e pela aproximação de uma nova frente, associada a uma penetração de ar frio nos niveis medios e altos da troposfera.

Assim sendo, nas proximas horas, espera-se precipitação por vezes forte ou muito forte, especialmente aquando da passagem de celulas convectivas, devido á gradual desestabilização enquanto se procede a entrada fria sobre o ar tropical muito humido abaixo ( e SST´s elevadas).

Devido á humidade nos niveis baixos e ao elevado dewpoint a precipitação orografica terá grande relevancia nas terras altas, e tambem, qualquer pequena celula ( "pipoca") ou area mais activa tem potencial de gerar grandes quantidades de precipitação..

Até á manhã de amanhã há, portanto, um risco acrescido de cheias em ambiente urbano ou em pequenos rios, especialmente nas zonas do Norte e Centro, especialmente o litoral ( chuva de origem estratiforme+convectiva) e nas terras altas ( inclusivé serra de monchique), devido á precipitação orografica.

No dia 9, outra perturbação frontal, com depressão associada deverá causar periodos de chuva forte em praticamente todo o pais.


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2011 às 16:55)

Forte advecção tropical...ar tropical nos niveis baixos a entrar na circulação complexa da depressão, assim como alguma entrada de humidade nos niveis medios transportada pelo visivel jacto subtropical:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A W dos Açores nota-se uma perturbação, associada a um campo depressionario na costa leste Americana, perturbação que será capturada pela depressão que está a NW da peninsula e deverá afectar-nos dia 9, com outro episodio de chuva intensa.

PS- A crista anticiclonica a E de Portugal está a tornar dificil a progressão da linha de instabilidade, o que a faz contorcer no sentido S-N....poderá ocorrer precipitação e fenomenos convectivos mais fortes que o inicialmente previsto...


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

A pouco ouvi uma descarga electica e pelos vistos veem a caminho 



 



 

vai chovendo com alguma intencidade


----------



## VILA REAL (7 Jan 2011 às 16:32)

Ainda falta muito tempo... mas mesmo muito tempo, no entanto era bom que se concretiza-se a previsão que o gfs esta a fazer lá para o dia 20 de Janeiro.


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2011 às 16:52)

VILA REAL disse:


> Ainda falta muito tempo... mas mesmo muito tempo, no entanto era bom que se concretiza-se a previsão que o gfs esta a fazer lá para o dia 20 de Janeiro.



Preferia de longe a previsão da RUN 06z 
como podes verificar no "tópico das saídas de sonho".


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2011 às 17:08)

Bom fim de tarde.

Na próxima madrugada e manhã poderemos ver precipitações elevadas com o aproximar e passagem de uma frente bastante abrangente. O teor de água precipitável parece ser bastante elevado.
Entre os Açores e o continente vê-se bem esta massa nebulosa. Vamos ver o que nos trará.

O meteograma GFS aqui do meteopt mostra precipitação elevada para a minha zona


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2011 às 18:50)

Estes dias têm sido muito do mesmo...mesmo assim vale a pena descortinar o que se prevê para o futuro...

O GFS prevê para esta madrugada precipitação bastante forte no litoral norte, contudo como é costume o Alto Minho será a região mais contemplada. No entanto, na minha modesta opinião, com a velocidade do vento parece-me quase certo que a previsão está atrasada um par de horas...mas veremos quem tem razão mais para o final da noite/inicio da madrugada...
No dia 9 teremos ainda precipitação no Continente, mas será apenas até ao inicio/meio da manhã...depois teremos alguns dias de calma...quem sabe uma semana ou mais, uma vez que termos um centro de altas pressões em cima de nós que nos vai protegendo da circulação zonal constante vinda do atlântico...
Pelos menos até às 200h é o que tudo indica...
As temperaturas baixarão no domingo para valores mais habituais à epoca, mas depois com o anti-ciclone teremos temperaturas bem acima do esperado a 850hPa, embora na superfície se manterão temperaturas amenas, a rondar os 10 e os 15ºC...


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2011 às 19:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde.
> 
> Na próxima madrugada e manhã poderemos ver precipitações elevadas com o aproximar e passagem de uma frente bastante abrangente. O teor de água precipitável parece ser bastante elevado.
> Entre os Açores e o continente vê-se bem esta massa nebulosa. Vamos ver o que nos trará.
> ...



Fizeste muito bem em postar essas imagens

Amanhã teremos uma situação em que, a perturbação que é visivel nessas duas imagens ( uma pequena depressão) irá interagir com uma area frontal( ar frio que está a ser arrastado pela depressão no golfo de biscaia), a W do continente...tal deverá induzir um fortalecimento de todo o sistema.
A pequena depressão arrasta tambem muita humidade, tanto á superficie ( advecção tropical) como alguma transferida do jet subtropical....
Aliando as boas condições da massa de ar ao forçamento vertical e á entrada de ar mais frio em altura...e ainda somando alguns parametros dinamicos como o shear e a divergencia em altura, é bastante claro que teremos uma situação a acompanhar com atenção

Não só convecção, como precicitação estratiforme e orografica forte e algum vento deverão ser os principais eventos de amanhã..

Cá estaremos para acompanhar todo o desenrolar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2011 às 19:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde.
> 
> Na próxima madrugada e manhã poderemos ver precipitações elevadas com o aproximar e passagem de uma frente bastante abrangente. O teor de água precipitável parece ser bastante elevado.
> Entre os Açores e o continente vê-se bem esta massa nebulosa. Vamos ver o que nos trará.
> ...



Onde vais ver essas imagens?


----------



## Microburst (7 Jan 2011 às 19:52)

stormy disse:


> Fizeste muito bem em postar essas imagens
> 
> Amanhã teremos uma situação em que, a perturbação que é visivel nessas duas imagens ( uma pequena depressão) irá interagir com uma area frontal a W do continente...tal deverá induzir um fortalecimento de todo o sistema.
> A pequena depressão arrasta tambem muita humidade, tanto á superficie ( advecção tropical) como alguma transferida do jet subtropical....
> ...



Colega stormy, fico deliciado quando leio estes termos técnicos  (e enfatizo que ao dizer tal não estou a ser irónico), mas dada a minha relativa juventude no meio meteorológico não percebi muito daquilo que escreveu. Trocando por miúdos, como se costuma dizer, o que se pode esperar, importa-se de me elucidar?


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2011 às 20:02)

Microburst disse:


> Colega stormy, fico deliciado quando leio estes termos técnicos  (e enfatizo que ao dizer tal não estou a ser irónico), mas dada a minha relativa juventude no meio meteorológico não percebi muito daquilo que escreveu. Trocando por miúdos, como se costuma dizer, o que se pode esperar, importa-se de me elucidar?



Basicamente quero dizer que há uma dinamica atmosferica que favorece a ocorrencia de trovoadas e precipitação forte...
Ora, mesmo que não haja trovoada, devido á grande massa de agua que a atmosfera tem, qualquer zona montanhosa pode causar precipitação forte localizada, e tambem a precipitação que não convectiva, será provavelmente forte devido ao grande conteudo em agua destas nuvens que se formam nestes ambientes muito humidos.

Portanto, é quase certo que vamos ter bastante chuva em todo o lado...e há que ter em atenção os problemas que essa chuva pode causar..tais como inundações devido ás sargetas entupidas ou subida de ribeiras, etc


----------



## Microburst (7 Jan 2011 às 20:21)

stormy disse:


> Basicamentequero dizer que há uma dinamica atmosferica que favorece a ocorrencia de trovoadas e precipitação forte...
> Ora, mesmo que não haja trovoada, devido á grande massa de agua que a atmosfera tem, qualquer zona montanhosa pode causar precipitação forte localizada, e tambem a precipitação que não convectiva, será provavelmente forte.
> 
> Portanto, é quase certo que vamos ter bastante chuva em todo o lado...e há que ter em atenção os problemas que essa chuva pode causar..tais como inundações devido ás sargetas entupidas ou subida de ribeiras, etc


 
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Rainy (7 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

Mas essa frente não vai passar só durante a noite?
É que vem com uma velocidade


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jan 2011 às 21:28)

Rainy disse:


> Mas essa frente não vai passar só durante a noite?
> É que vem com uma velocidade



A frente em si passará durante a noite. Mas durante todo o dia de amanha seremos afectados pelo "rasto" da mesma, com a superfície de oclusão, (junção das frentes), que como referiu o Stormy é convectica, com a presença regular na passagem de células, que poderão ser passageiras mas também formar algumas nuvens de carácter estratiforme que deixarão chuva mais continua, no entanto será toda moderada a forte.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Onde vais ver essas imagens?



Neste sítio nemoc.navy. Tem um conjunto de imagens interessantes.

P.S.: esqueci-me de avisar que apesar de ser um endereço da marinha dos EUA os browsers indicam sempre problemas de certificado ao navegar para estas páginas. Não há problema em visitar este endereço...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jan 2011 às 22:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Neste sítio nemoc.navy. Tem um conjunto de imagens interessantes.



Obrigado


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2011 às 23:29)

Este Inverno para os amantes do Frio e da neve está muito fraquinho...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Este Inverno para os amantes do Frio e da neve está muito fraquinho...



Fica o inverno para os que gostam de chuva e vento, mas para a semana que vem o frio vai voltar...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Nesta imagem de microondas da NOAA, é possível verificar o rain rate que a massa nebulosa que irá atravessar o continente esta madrugada\dia de sábado produzia pelas 20.20h.

Precipitações estimadas em mais de 6 litros\h nalguns pontos sobre o mar, que poderão ser maiores em terra.






Bons precipitados em perspectiva, nomeadamente no litoral norte


----------



## aqpcb (8 Jan 2011 às 00:33)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Obrigado



São mesmo boas obrigado


----------



## Gongas (8 Jan 2011 às 00:56)

Boa noite, no Domingo estou a pensar em ir a Serra da Estrela, que tempo se espera para esse dia? Segundo o IM aguaceiros fracos, no modelo GFS parece que vai tar mais chuva. Obrg. desde já.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2011 às 01:06)

Gongas disse:


> Boa noite, no Domingo estou a pensar em ir a Serra da Estrela, que tempo se espera para esse dia? Segundo o IM aguaceiros fracos, no modelo GFS parece que vai tar mais chuva. Obrg. desde já.



Possibilidade da aguaceiros esporádicos... vento de NW fraco a moderado. nada de Neve... Nem queda nem lá. Só nas pistas...


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2011 às 01:43)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Possibilidade da aguaceiros esporádicos... vento de NW fraco a moderado. nada de Neve... Nem queda nem lá. Só nas pistas...



Pelo contrário, no Domingo é muito provável que neve nos pontos mais elevados da Serra da Estrela, apontaria uma cota a rondar os 1500m pois a temperatura aos 850 hPa vai andar por volta dos 2ºC. Na Torre é quase certo que qualquer precipitação será de neve...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2011 às 02:21)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Pelo contrário, no Domingo é muito provável que neve nos pontos mais elevados da Serra da Estrela, apontaria uma cota a rondar os 1500m pois a temperatura aos 850 hPa vai andar por volta dos 2ºC. Na Torre é quase certo que qualquer precipitação será de neve...



Sim.. Realmente tens razão. Mas serão pouco frequentes... Eu quando vi de manha a previsão não era muito favoraval a esse cenário.


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2011 às 02:39)

A depressão a W está a ficar bonitinha...com a area de frontogenese bem desenvolvida, sob uma perturbação no jet ( 200-300hpa) que parece criar boas condições de "arejamento" em altitude.
Tambem se notam algumas celulas no sector frio.....e a depressão continua a sera alimentada por ar frio que lhe é injectada por uma area frontal associada á depressão na Irlanda..

Pela capital o vento já está de SE...tudo a postos para a chegada da depressão durante a manhã..

Quanto a neve...parece-me razoavel que caia alguma neve nos proximos 2 dias a cotas de 1000-1200m.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2011 às 03:30)

Instabilidade em aproximação:






iMapWeather (descargas entre as 02h30 e as 03h00)





Sat24.com


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

boas, muito morto o forum ultimamente. Só para apimentar aqui o debate, não sei se já repararam no que o GFS modela a 300 H , ou seja lá para dia 20, 25 do mês. Bem sei que vão dizer que são previsões longinquas , mas , é sem duvida um mudança de padrão. O Anticiclone a fugir para norte e a entrada duma massa extemamente fria vinda de NE até a PI . Era um sonho se aquilo se realizasse....


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2011 às 00:21)

cactus disse:


> boas, muito morto o forum ultimamente. Só para apimentar aqui o debate, não sei se já repararam no que o GFS modela a 300 H , ou seja lá para dia 20, 25 do mês. Bem sei que vão dizer que são previsões longinquas , mas , é sem duvida um mudança de padrão. O Anticiclone a fugir para norte e a entrada duma massa extemamente fria vinda de NE até a PI . Era um sonho se aquilo se realizasse....



Estas a fazer essa observação tendo em base qual modelo e qual saída?


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2011 às 02:48)

E pronto.
Agora sim . Ainda que , com  bastante atraso na execução da "obra",
será agora  inaugurada a linha TGB   ( tempo geralmente bonançoso) .
O "promotor da "obra"  ( S.Pedro) ,  justifica o atraso , pelas dificuldades este ano especialmente  sentidas,no acesso ao "crédito anti-ciclónico" mas acrescenta:
- Isto é "obra"  que vem para ficar .Forte investimento no  desenvolvimento 
de tempo estável em zonas  carenciadas .
Mesmo sabendo que o significado meteorológico do "vem para ficar" é 
ainda ténue vislumbre, não deixa de incomodar este nada se antever "até onde a vista alcança" .
Mal ( bem)  habituados que estamos, é o que é...

( Os  Açores vão continuar à margem deste "investimento".)


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2011 às 03:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> E pronto.
> Agora sim . Ainda que , com  bastante atraso na execução da "obra",
> será agora  inaugurada a linha TGB   ( tempo geralmente bonançoso) .
> O "promotor da "obra"  ( S.Pedro) ,  justifica o atraso , pelas dificuldades este ano especialmente  sentidas,no acesso ao "crédito anti-ciclónico" mas acrescenta:
> ...




É...agora é verão por 10 dias..com excepção para noites mais frescas no interior e locais favoraveis á inversão térmica
Tambem poderão haver umas "rasantes" de restos de frentes...nada de especial..
Quanto aos Açores...ficar á margem não ficam....mas ficam numa situação que nem é carne nem é peixe


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2011 às 14:34)

Até esta terça feira, dia 11 de Janeiro, teremos ainda possibilidade de ocorrência de pequenos aguaceiros, especialmente a norte...daí para a frente teremos alguns dias de anticiclone em cima de nós, que renderá alguns dia de céu limpo, muito embora sejam mais curtos que o inicialmente expectado...
Dia 14 de Janeiro já vamos ter bastante chuva no continente, aposto que especialmente a NW pois a depressão em questão está localizada a NW dos Açores...
No entanto o anticiclone que nessa altura se localizará por todo o sul da Europa afastará a precipitação daqui, rumando a depressão para latitudes superiores...
Tudo isto na previsão do GFS da run das 6h...
Assim sendo a previsão é da continuação de temperaturas amenas, pelo menos até às 200h...
Relativamente ao que se vai falando, de uma nova frente fria...até dia 25 de Janeiro não vejo nada, apenas uma tendência do AA rumar mais a norte, mas em cima da Europa Central não nos beneficia em nada...ele terá que se direccionar para Oeste...bem pertinho da Gronelândia, senão o frio nunca aqui chegará...


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2011 às 15:50)

actioman disse:


> Estas a fazer essa observação tendo em base qual modelo e qual saída?



Ensemble do GEFS http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?code=0&ech=192&runpara=0&mode=1


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2011 às 15:53)

MarioCabral disse:


> Até esta terça feira, dia 11 de Janeiro, teremos ainda possibilidade de ocorrência de pequenos aguaceiros, especialmente a norte...daí para a frente teremos alguns dias de anticiclone em cima de nós, que renderá alguns dia de céu limpo, muito embora sejam mais curtos que o inicialmente expectado...
> Dia 14 de Janeiro já vamos ter bastante chuva no continente, aposto que especialmente a NW pois a depressão em questão está localizada a NW dos Açores...
> No entanto o anticiclone que nessa altura se localizará por todo o sul da Europa afastará a precipitação daqui, rumando a depressão para latitudes superiores...
> Tudo isto na previsão do GFS da run das 6h...
> ...



Não chega o frio como se a iso -4 está por cima do país inteiro ?


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2011 às 16:22)

cactus disse:


> Não chega o frio como se a iso -4 está por cima do país inteiro ?



Os membros mais experientes podem explicar-te melhor que eu...
Mas o GEFS mostra-te o seguinte : as temperaturas a 850hPa (logo não a nível da superfície) de cada um dos 20 cenários oferecidos por todas as cartas disponíveis sendo que os mapas são actualizados a partir de 05:40, 11:40, 17:40 e 23:40. Como tal estes valores são muito dispares uns dos outros, basta variares no item perturbações e vês a diferença presente...

Repara também no seguinte:
"Aviso: O controle de execução é totalmente diferente a partir da execução operacional / determinista, uma vez que as duas execuções são feitas em diferentes precisões." - in Meteociel


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2011 às 16:51)

MarioCabral disse:


> Os membros mais experientes podem explicar-te melhor que eu...
> Mas o GEFS mostra-te o seguinte : as temperaturas a 850hPa (logo não a nível da superfície) de cada um dos 20 cenários oferecidos por todas as cartas disponíveis sendo que os mapas são actualizados a partir de 05:40, 11:40, 17:40 e 23:40. Como tal estes valores são muito dispares uns dos outros, basta variares no item perturbações e vês a diferença presente...
> 
> Repara também no seguinte:
> "Aviso: O controle de execução é totalmente diferente a partir da execução operacional / determinista, uma vez que as duas execuções são feitas em diferentes precisões." - in Meteociel



Sim eu sei que não é ao nivel da superficie ( para isso há a opção de 2m ao nivel do solo ) . Bem sei que a à distancia de 10 dias é dificil modelar , até porque vao retirar frio entretanto, contudo é uma tendencia


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2011 às 16:57)

cactus disse:


> Sim eu sei que não é ao nivel da superficie ( para isso há a opção de 2m ao nivel do solo ) . Bem sei que a à distancia de 10 dias é dificil modelar , até porque vao retirar frio entretanto, contudo é uma tendencia



850hPa são serca de 2000m de altitude... Pouco mais que a Altitude da Serra da Estrela, é esta a pressão real por lá normalmente...
A tendência nos proximos dias será de temperaturas amenas e tempo estavel, (pasmaceira) daqui a 10 dias ainda é muito incerto, e ultimamente temos tido muitas surpresas a previsoes a longo prazo. Por isso o melhor é aguardar.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2011 às 17:15)

cactus disse:


> Sim eu sei que não é ao nivel da superficie ( para isso há a opção de 2m ao nivel do solo ) . Bem sei que a à distancia de 10 dias é dificil modelar , até porque vao retirar frio entretanto, contudo é uma tendencia



A última run que foi actualizada há pouco tempo, das 12h, mostra um cenário mais próximo ao que falaste...uma vez que coloca o AA nos Açores, embora esteja um pouco enfraquecido para norte...
Para o que falaste acontecesse era preciso deslocar o AA mais para Oeste e alargá-lo em crista para Norte...
Repara como no GFS não tens nenhuma iso muito baixa em cima de nós...


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> 850hPa são serca de 2000m de altitude... Pouco mais que a Altitude da Serra da Estrela, é esta a pressão real por lá normalmente...
> A tendência nos proximos dias será de temperaturas amenas e tempo estavel, (pasmaceira) daqui a 10 dias ainda é muito incerto, e ultimamente temos tido muitas surpresas a previsoes a longo prazo. Por isso o melhor é aguardar.



O nível dos 850 hpa está geralmente um pouco abaixo dos 1500 m. O valor certo vem mencionado nos diagramas meteopt.


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2011 às 17:43)

_"SATURDAY EVENING JAN 8 
Winter releases its icy grip.. no surprise in the north, but elsewhere, updates are needed. 

Now that winter is breaking, which is no surprise across the north, the question is what should bring it back? The extreme cold that I think is a sign of things to come more frequently in the coming years is now focusing its fury on eastern Asia and for the next 10-15 days in North America. The relaxation of the pattern here though begs the question, does it ever return. Given what I am seeing, I dont think so. For the north, that is not a big deal. But for the areas over the continent where I was confident that the cold would return as strong, it is a big change. 

The core of blocking has shifted west, with one center going back over Siberia and the other into northern and central Canada. This allows more troughines over the northeast atlantic, and the development of the positive NAO. This means the warming touted for the northwest is now getting established in the areas that were very cold and in 

areas that have only had minimal cold this winter. 

So is it over? 

For ALL the areas that had temps more than 1C below normal in Dec, , the possible exception Scandinavia, YES. Sometimes patterns like what we went through are like slingshots, you pull the slingshot back and then it lets go, and flies the other way. In some respects this was a double fooling, because what is going on is what I thought would happen in the US, much like 2006. Instead the cold this year instead of being focused as in Jan 2006 across all of asia is from eastern Asia through Alaska and into the US.. The result is that the cold pool is on the other side of the world so to speak and we are left in warmth. 

The latest European computer model indicates to me that much of the next 2-3 weeks is milder than normal precisely in the areas I thought would be cold. So this is a big admission that while nailing the first part of winter in these areas, I was wrong the second half across the continent. Again in the northwest, I think the idea was made clear the worst was in December. 

By the first week of Feb, a positive arctic oscillation develops and those are normally warm patterns across much of Europe. 

Moral is no coldest winter in a 1000 years, or 100 years ( never my forecast) and after the roaring start, an inglorious ending seems to be in the works. I will be reworking this as I study it more, but felt I had to get it out given the overall revision needed. 

A word about email. folks, I am swamped right now with a major US outbreak of winter, which fortunately I caught just after Christmas, and quicker than I came to the conclusion that the worst of winter was over in more places than just the UK and Ireland, which is the subject of this blog. I wont be able to answer email in any kind of complete fashion till after this winter battle in the states is done after the 20th. "_

Não me querendo gabar, mas era esta a ideia que eu tinha para os proximos tempos....até Fevereiro...

Por cá, um retorno das tipicas aparições do AA...num padrão NAO+
Em Fevereiro, uma entrada na AO+...

Significado disto no nosso contexto....um final de inverno mais seco e porventura mais fresco, com as anomalias termicas a situarem-se em terreno ligeiramente negativo ( na minha opinião até meados de Abril).
E quase toda a precipitação a ocorrer num regime de cavados N-S, com fluxo de W/NW/N....

Algum evento de frio é possivel, mas dentro deste regime...tal como um ou outro episodio de cotas medias ou mais baixas no Norte....

A partir de Abril....calor...não concentrado nos meses de Jul-Ago ( como no passado ano), mas disperso pelos meses Mai-Ago...com possiveism ondas de calor ou periodos bem quentes, como nos verões de 1979, 1982, 1985, 2003, 2004 e 2005.


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2011 às 17:45)

MarioCabral disse:


> A última run que foi actualizada há pouco tempo, das 12h, mostra um cenário mais próximo ao que falaste...uma vez que coloca o AA nos Açores, embora esteja um pouco enfraquecido para norte...
> Para o que falaste acontecesse era preciso deslocar o AA mais para Oeste e alargá-lo em crista para Norte...
> Repara como no GFS não tens nenhuma iso muito baixa em cima de nós...



Qualquer posicionamento de anticiclones mais a norte que o normal pode meter frio em Portugal continental. A melhor maneira de meter frio a sério, isos a 850 hpa bem negativas associadas a um fluxo continental que ainda aumenta mais o frio, é o A na zona do UK, que injecta um fluxo de nordeste. Quase sempre seco, só permite precipitação quando traz associada uma cut-off que origina conveccão. Claro que é necessário que o anticiclone, ou esteja isolado, ou unido às altas pressões atlânticas na zona dos Açores, numa orientação SW-NE, não havendo uma crista a unir esse anticiclone às dorsais sub tropicais passando por cima da península a bloquear o frio.

Um anticiclone na Gronelândia, pode ajudar ao frio, quando associado a uma dorsal de bloqueio à longitude dos Açores. Nesse caso teríamos fluxo de norte, com temperaturas não tão frias como numa eventual entrada de NE, mas seria mais humido. Caso não haja bloqueio, o mais provável é que se active uma circulação zonal a baixa latitude, causando dias chuvosos, mas frios somente a norte.

Se as altas pressões se estenderem por toda a Europa do Norte, geralmente unindo o UK ao anticiclone russo ou siberiano, é provável que tenhamos uma entrada fria, devido à formação de uma depressão no Mediterrâneo causada pela entrada de ar frio sobre esta massa de água. Teríamos um fluxo muito seco e frio de leste.

Isto tudo depende também do que se passa nas fontes do frio. Se houver muito frio instalado na Europa de norte e/ou leste, geralmente associado ao anticiclone siberiano ou escândinavo, poderíamos ter isos muito frias, como na década de 50 quando várias vezes tivemos a -10 em Portugal, e a -15 bem dentro de Espanha. Geralmente ocorre em Fevereiro. Se não estiver suficiente frio acumulado na Europa, seria necessário um largo período de advecção fria para termos frio extremo, o que é raro, sendo que o frio que teríamos seria mais originado por inversões térmicas ou por transporte de frio a níveis mais baixos, o que não permitiria a queda de neve a cotas baixas.

Todos estes cenários e mais alguns estão sendo modelados a partir de dia 20. Só a chatice dos próximos dez dias nos faz olhar para tão longe, temos que nos agarrar a algo. De qualquer modo,  desde há três dias para cá, o segundo painel do GFS e vários ensembles têm mostrado situações bastante interessantes, algo que já não acontecia há uns dez dias. Portanto vamos ter esperança, não esquecendo que o GFS tem a mania de exagerar nas depressões atlânticas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2011 às 18:49)

David sf disse:


> O nível dos 850 hpa está geralmente um pouco abaixo dos 1500 m. O valor certo vem mencionado nos diagramas meteopt.


Sim, dou-te a toda a razão e eu sabia isso. hehe
Simplesmente tirei as duvidas com um diagrama com uma boa alta pressão o que me levou a responder erroneamente.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jan 2011 às 13:38)

Bom dia olhando aos modelos parece que vai reinar a calma nas proximas semanas ao contrário do que mostra o modelo do NCEP que tem como modelo de previsão o CFS !!
Mas atenção que aparentemente não é este o unico modelo que se apresta para falhar mas sim todos os modelos ....
Mas claro ainda pode surgir uma boa supresa na ultima semana de Janeiro e contradizer o que estou a dizer ....


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Jan 2011 às 14:26)

Vêm aí, finalmente, uns dias seguidos sem chuva? Pelos modelos uma semana parece certa, não?
 Já chega de chuva. De falta de água ninguém se pode queixar, acho eu...
 Que venham duas ou três semanas de tempo seco e frio para secar um pouco os caminhos rurais, acabar com os lamaçais e permitir actividades físicas ao ar livre. Sei que muitos desejam o contrário, mas....


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2011 às 14:33)

Jota 21 disse:


> Que venham duas ou três semanas de tempo seco e frio para secar um pouco os caminhos rurais, acabar com os lamaçais e permitir actividades físicas ao ar livre. Sei que muitos desejam o contrário, mas....



Acho que já todos nos desejamos isso, podemos ser todos meteoloucos mas não somos suicidas e acima de tudo somos portugueses o sol faz parte do nosso ADN


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 14:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que já todos nos desejamos isso, podemos ser todos meteoloucos mas não somos suicidas e acima de tudo somos portugueses o sol faz parte do nosso ADN




Mário, disseste isso em tom de brincadeira, mas é bem verdade que um povo como o português precisa de sol para andar bem animado. E eu, que gosto muito de chuva quando veêm uns dias de sol ando todo contente, sabe bem.

A ver se nos dão um pouco de descanso...


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Jan 2011 às 15:02)

Tenho vindo a seguir à distancia as saídas a mais de 200h e vê-se já algumas boas noticias para quem gosta de frio e de neve...
A tendência é o AA a partir do dia 20/21 deslocar para a  região entre os Açores e a Gronelândia, injectando a massa de ar frio vinda de NNE na Península Ibérica...havendo a possibilidade de precipitação em forma de neve...
Ideal seria alargar-se em crista, mas se tivermos este cenário actual já não seria mau de todo...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jan 2011 às 15:25)

E eu adorei 2004-2005 foi lindo tudo seco e bom para a praia o ano todo ... foi espectacular 

Ok estava a ironizar .... mas apenas para dizer que realmente agora uns 15 dias de sol vai calhar bem, pois já estava farto do faz que chove e não chove nada de jeito e a minha casa já precisa de sol por causa da humidade..
Depois é que bem podia vir mais uns bons temporais , que este ano ainda não vi nenhum por estas bandas..
PS: Mas nada de mini-tornados ..ok ...

Vá pessoal fiquem bem ... e não falo de modelos pois já falei..


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jan 2011 às 15:30)

Eu acho é que já andamos a 200h desde a última semana de 2010!  Dizia-se que havia uma entrada a 7 ou 8 janeiro, depois que era uma tendência para tempo frio e seco e agora fala-se a partir de 21 qualquer coisa poderá mudar..

O tempo anda aborrecido mas também faz parte do Inverno. A esta distância alguma coisa há-de mudar, provavelmente mais tarde e não tão forte como se vê a 200h. É sempre assim, é como terem uma mola com as oscilações diárias em helice, para ver a realidade a 200h há que esticar a mola até mais 3 dias!

Acredito mais num Fevereiro para todos os gostos!


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2011 às 20:07)

Bem a partir de dia 11 é aproveitar os dias bons alguns de sol outros mais nublado mas sem instabilidade digna de registo!! mas para mim é quase certo que por volta do dia 20 em diante o tempo vai voltar a mudar e porventura para um padrão que não vimos ainda este mês mais frio e com instabilidade associada


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2011 às 20:16)

Janeiro pode ser um mês extremamente seco a seco no Algarve, só se algo mudar na última semana do mês. Levo 14 mm em 10 dias de Janeiro e chuva não está prevista para os próximos dias ou semanas. Por isso, pedem muito sol que depois quero ver aqui o pessoal à cabeçada, aliás já andam que este ano, ainda não tiveram neve.  

Falando com a Climat hoje, ela diz que o mês de Fevereiro vai ser tempestuoso.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2011 às 20:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Falando com a Climat hoje, ela diz que o mês de Fevereiro vai ser tempestuoso.


Bem pode haver outro 27 de Fevereiro de 2010.  Sem as mortes/feridos claro.


----------



## meteo (10 Jan 2011 às 20:51)

Concordo com o Jota21,o que é bom é a diversidade..Gosto de tudo,não apenas chuva ou só neve.Temos chuva há muito tempo,muito pouco sol..O que é normal apetecer num momento destes? Sol!! Simples....
Não é preciso falarmos de seca,ou de cabeçadas quando alguem fala de sol.

As isóbaras muito afastadas nos próximos 7 dias,assim se observa em todos os modelos logo vento muito fraco nestes dias. Vai estar bom para actividades ao ar livre


----------



## cactus (11 Jan 2011 às 01:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> Tenho vindo a seguir à distancia as saídas a mais de 200h e vê-se já algumas boas noticias para quem gosta de frio e de neve...
> A tendência é o AA a partir do dia 20/21 deslocar para a  região entre os Açores e a Gronelândia, injectando a massa de ar frio vinda de NNE na Península Ibérica...havendo a possibilidade de precipitação em forma de neve...
> Ideal seria alargar-se em crista, mas se tivermos este cenário actual já não seria mau de todo...



Já ontem fiz tambem essa observaçao aqui no forum..


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jan 2011 às 04:59)

cactus disse:


> Já ontem fiz tambem essa observaçao aqui no forum..



Não vale a pena falar muito que de seguida o GFS parece fazer o gosto em contradizer aquilo que foi dito no dia anterior...assim é quando as previsões são a mais de 100h de distancia...
E não é que na saida das 0h o GSF coloca a partir do dia 20/21 de Janeiro o AA entre os Açores e a costa litoral oeste e lá se vai a entrada de ar frio novamente?
O melhor é mesmo ir seguindo as precisões...mas com bastante cautela pois os modelos andam bastante indecisos...


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jan 2011 às 13:19)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não vale a pena falar muito que de seguida o GFS parece fazer o gosto em contradizer aquilo que foi dito no dia anterior...assim é quando as previsões são a mais de 100h de distancia...
> E não é que na saida das 0h o GSF coloca a partir do dia 20/21 de Janeiro o AA entre os Açores e a costa litoral oeste e lá se vai a entrada de ar frio novamente?
> O melhor é mesmo ir seguindo as precisões...mas com bastante cautela pois os modelos andam bastante indecisos...



É o que eu digo...na run das 6h volta a mudar tudo, e o GFS põe frio a entrar em toda a força com a dorsal atlântica bem presente...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2011 às 13:32)

A mim parece-me que poderão existir sinais para uma mudança na ultima década deste mês conforme mostra hoje os modelos ECM e GFS. O sinal ainda é fraco mas ao menos é um sinal que não existia há dois ou tres dias ...
Recordo que nos modelos sazonais a tendencia para este mês permanece com precipitação bem acima da média no triangulo entre Açores/Madeira e Sul de Portugal e que neste momento essa precipitação ainda é de quase zero nesse sector em especial Madeira e sul de Portugal e anomalia de potencial negativa nesse sector.
como se sabe este m~es até ao momento tem sido ao contrário, e por isso como os modelos sazonais não têm alterado espero por isso uma mudança no final deste mes (ultima década) com as altas pressões no Norte da Europa (UK/Escandinávia/Gronelândia) e baixas no sector Açores/Madeira/Sul de Portugal.
Eu diria que esta run das 06h do GFS e o ECM ás 240 horas indicam aquilo que estava a dizer ...

PS: Já agora o mês de Dezembro foi pela 8ª consecutiva abaixo da média em termos de temperatura. Alguém quer comentar ... é que julgando por aquilo que fui ouvindo/lendo neste Forum parecia que estavamos segundo alguns em "brasa" .. loooll. Este m~es de Janeiro é que penso que poderá e deverá ser bem acima da média...em termos de temperatura


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2011 às 13:51)

stormy disse:


> The latest European computer model indicates to me that much of the next 2-3 weeks is milder than normal precisely in the areas I thought would be cold.
> 
> By the first week of Feb, a positive arctic oscillation develops and those are normally warm patterns across much of Europe.



Em português:

Nas próximas 2-3 semanas teremos tempo ameno no Reino Únido. 

Na primeira semana de Fevereiro uma AO+ trará um padrão quente ao Reino Únido.

______________

Há já algum tempo que acho que o Bastardi chama Europe às ilhas britânicas. A mudança de padrão a partir de dia 20 é clara, vai trazer frio a partes da Europa (quais não se sabe), sendo muito provável que o sul seja mais afectado.
Possibilidade, há muito prevista e sempre adiada só que desta vez está a subir no 2º painel e é já intuida pelo ECMWF, de união Açores-Escandinávia-Sibéria. Provável também que a acumulação de frio a SW de Portugal continental origine boas depressões que trariam boas chuvadas ao sul e à Madeira.


----------



## icewoman (11 Jan 2011 às 14:14)

Infelizmente a Madeira não precisa de mais "boas chuvadas" os solos já estão saturados de água...existe zonas que ainda estão danificadas derivado ao 20 Fevereiro 2010!

esperemos que seja ao contrario este mês de Fevereiro 2011!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2011 às 15:14)

David sf disse:


> Em português:
> 
> Nas próximas 2-3 semanas teremos tempo ameno no Reino Únido.
> 
> ...



Também acho ... acho que a ultima dezena de dias poderão trazer algo como mostra o ECM das 00h e o GFS das 06h, com altas pressões a surgirem a norte e umas cut-offs com ar frio injectado vindo de Nordeste..
Olhando aos modelos sazonais parece poder acontecer isso no final de Janeiro e Fevereiro...
Esperemos então pelos próximos dias para ver como isto se desenvolve...
Recordo que os modelos dão o m~es de Janeiro bem acima da média a sul e que neste momento temos pouco ou nada na Madeira e sul de portugal neste mês!!
Aguardo então uma mudança de padrão mais para o final do mês !!


----------



## cova beira (11 Jan 2011 às 19:13)

sinceramente começo a ver um inverno muito fraco este janeiro vai ser um dos mais quentes dos últimos anos mesmo que o anticiclone escandinavo apareça parece-me haver muito pouco frio na sibéria e europa de leste para termos uma entrada como deve ser, vamos ter esperança pois foi depois de Janeiros quentes que o transiberiano apareceu


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

Fevereiro de 1956 parece ter sido gelado, iso -14ºC no Nordeste Transmontano, a iso -8ºC perto de Lisboa 

Mas para já olhando para os principais modelos no médio prazo não há grande frio, a longo prazo é futurologia


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jan 2011 às 22:56)

Atendendo que aquilo que mais se discute por agora é se este Janeiro de 2011 vai trazer ainda algum frio no sapatinho, vamos lá descortinar o que os modelos predizem...

Como já disse aqui anteriormente, os modelos estão com muitas dúvidas ainda sobre a localização do AA, e como tal grande parte da injecção ou não da massa de ar frio está dependente disso. De saída para saída as coisas vão sendo bastante modificadas, o que inicialmente parece ser uma tendência de seguida é logo contradito...é normal que assim seja quando a distancia é tão grande...

Outrora o GFS apontava "qualquer coisa" para o dia 20/21 de Janeiro, agora parece já ter esquecido isso e vai adiando como pode as entradas frias mais a sul...





Agora o cenário é este...bem longe do apresentado inicialmente...





O melhor que teremos assim é iso 0ºC a entrar até Lisboa e a iso -4ºC a  raspar o Nordeste transmontano...teremos temperatura normalíssimas...


----------



## Norther (12 Jan 2011 às 00:17)

É verdade Mário mas os modelos ainda vão variar muito, eu estou mais inclinado para o inicio de Fevereiro uma boa entrada, era uma igual a que o Cova Beira postou  vamos acompanhar, por agora é altura de apanhar um bom sol


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2011 às 08:34)

Bem parece que vamos ter agora muitos dias de sol, sempre com o nosso AA em cima.


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2011 às 08:40)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem parece que vamos ter agora muitos dias de sol, sempre com o nosso AA em cima.



Dias desinteressantes talvez, mas muito sol não será. Já na próxima 6ªf temos uma frente fraca e na 2ªf seguinte outra novamente.


----------



## beachboy30 (12 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

Parece que a partir de 2ª ou 3ª feira os modelos andam a apresentar um "super-bloqueio" mesmo a SW das Ilhas Britânicas... Corrente de NE/E garantida, embora não me pareça que seja a posição mais favorável para entrada (muito) fria. Claro que se fosse Verão, teríamos aí uns valentes dias de temperaturas bem altas, inclusivamente no litoral oeste...  Para já, e antes disso, a semana segue amena e com algum sol, fruto do AA estar em cima de nós ou ligeiramente a W/SW, embora possamos apanhar com "restos" de frentes lá mais para o final da semana, especialmente a norte...

Na minha opinião, já estava na hora de aparecer um "bloqueio", para uns belos dias de sol com céu bem azul, limpo .


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2011 às 21:11)

MarioCabral disse:


> O melhor que teremos assim é iso 0ºC a entrar até Lisboa e a iso -4ºC a  raspar o Nordeste transmontano...teremos temperatura normalíssimas...



Temperaturas normalíssimas nem tanto. É certo que não se pode chamar uma grande entrada fria, mas com fluxo de leste e iso 0ºC até Lisboa originaria mínimas bem baixas. Basta recordar que a meio de Dezembro estivemos com mínimas a rondar os 3ºC na Grande Lisboa, com iso +4ºC.

Tudo aponta então para que a partir de dia 20 tenhamos dias mais frescos, com a subida do anticiclone dos Açores. Infelizmente não deverá encontrar apoio, pois o siberiano ainda anda muito longe, e ao contrário do previsto há uns dias não deverá haver, para já, anticiclone escandinavo. Portanto a iso 0 deverá andar por cá, mas nada muito abaixo.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 13:40)

David sf disse:


> Temperaturas normalíssimas nem tanto. É certo que não se pode chamar uma grande entrada fria, mas com fluxo de leste e iso 0ºC até Lisboa originaria mínimas bem baixas. Basta recordar que a meio de Dezembro estivemos com mínimas a rondar os 3ºC na Grande Lisboa, com iso +4ºC.
> 
> Tudo aponta então para que a partir de dia 20 tenhamos dias mais frescos, com a subida do anticiclone dos Açores. Infelizmente não deverá encontrar apoio, pois o siberiano ainda anda muito longe, e ao contrário do previsto há uns dias não deverá haver, para já, anticiclone escandinavo. Portanto a iso 0 deverá andar por cá, mas nada muito abaixo.



Deixa-me discordar da tua opinião...
Primeiro porque apenas terás temperaturas em superfície (2m) inferiores às relativas às isos (a 850hPa, cerca de 1500m) nos dias de inversão térmica...fora isso é impossível, a não ser um "microclima"...
Por exemplo hoje às 13h temos a iso 8ºC a cruzar a cidade do Porto, e é mais ou menos esse o valor que temos a 850hPa...
O fluxo de leste influencia-te na temperatura, mas não é por aí que terás uma temperatura à superfície inferior à que tens a 850hPa...
Para termos inversão é preciso humidade relativamente baixa, temperaturas baixas e pouco vento...a entrada de leste será relativamente menos humidade que de norte, mas nada mais que isso...   

Relativamente às saídas com injecção de massa fria, foram novamente "reciclados" e adiados não sei para quando...


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2011 às 16:11)

MarioCabral disse:


> Deixa-me discordar da tua opinião...
> Primeiro porque apenas terás temperaturas em superfície (2m) inferiores às relativas às isos (a 850hPa, cerca de 1500m) nos dias de inversão térmica...fora isso é impossível, a não ser um "microclima"...
> Por exemplo hoje às 13h temos a iso 8ºC a cruzar a cidade do Porto, e é mais ou menos esse o valor que temos a 850hPa...
> O fluxo de leste influencia-te na temperatura, mas não é por aí que terás uma temperatura à superfície inferior à que tens a 850hPa...
> ...



..E nem não só, mas também!

Por exemplo, hoje em castelo branco tivemos máxima de 8C às 15h, com vento leste e %HR 96-100%!
Verificando o perfil para as 15h, temos:
T850 = 9.1C
T2m =14.3C

Resumindo, hoje foi das cidades mais frias do país, com 8C e nevoeiro persistente. Haverá inversão térmica apenas em castelo branco? Não é inversão térmica neste caso! A %HR é altíssima e o vento de leste.

Como justificar? Bem, se o vento leste traz massa de ar fria do interior da PI e por aqui existe alguma humidade retida nos vales da bacia do Tejo e terras baixas, obviamente provocou a sua condensação e transporte para este planalto castelo branco-idanha a nova. É uma situação que ocorre por vezes, e até muito mais frequente em trás-os-montes, mas neste caso não considero inversão térmica. Nem é sequer um microclima, pois teria de haver um padrão mais frequente, mais normal.
Depois claro, com a persistência do nevoeiro a temperatura acaba por não subir muito durante o dia.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 16:31)

Paulo H disse:


> ..E nem não só, mas também!
> 
> Por exemplo, hoje em castelo branco tivemos máxima de 8C às 15h, com vento leste e %HR 96-100%!
> Verificando o perfil para as 15h, temos:
> ...



Inversão térmica?...pois terias temperaturas à superfície superiores às reais em altura...pelo GFS às 9h estariam 6,6ºC na cidade de Castelo Branco a 2m e 8,5ºC a 850Hpa...o que aconteceu portanto...
Não sei se a previsão é que não acertou e apenas foi rectificada depois, se não considerou a possibilidade de se formarem bancos de nevoeiro que acabaram por condensar o frio e não possibilitaram a aparição do sol...
Por exemplo..às 7h da manhã espanholas, bem junto à fronteira na Extremadura Espanhola, tivemos mínimas de 4,0ºC E humidade relativa nos 99%...a direcção do vento e a localização de Castelo Branco acabou por provocar esta diferença em relação ao esperado...
Focaste um ponto importante, estás a referir-te às 15h...o que do ponto de vista para acontecer inversão térmica não será o melhor horário...será sempre a noite o melhor horário...pois os raios do sol enfraquecendo provocam o arrefecimento rápido da temperatura à superfície em relação à sentida em altitudes superiores...
Alias, esta noite será novamente de inversão térmica por ai...


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2011 às 16:48)

MarioCabral disse:


> Inversão térmica?...pois terias temperaturas à superfície superiores às reais em altura...pelo GFS às 9h estariam 6,6ºC na cidade de Castelo Branco a 2m e 8,5ºC a 850Hpa...o que aconteceu portanto...
> Não sei se a previsão é que não acertou e apenas foi rectificada depois, se não considerou a possibilidade de se formarem bancos de nevoeiro que acabaram por condensar o frio e não possibilitaram a aparição do sol...
> Por exemplo..às 7h da manhã espanholas, bem junto à fronteira na Extremadura Espanhola, tivemos mínimas de 4,0ºC E humidade relativa nos 99%...a direcção do vento e a localização de Castelo Branco acabou por provocar esta diferença em relação ao esperado...
> Focaste um ponto importante, estás a referir-te às 15h...o que do ponto de vista para acontecer inversão térmica não será o melhor horário...será sempre a noite o melhor horário...pois os raios do sol enfraquecendo provocam o arrefecimento rápido da temperatura à superfície em relação à sentida em altitudes superiores...



Sim Mário, até pode ser inversão térmica, embora rara de acontecer durante o dia. Mas ao mesmo tempo, é estranho (a ser inversão) só estar a afectar as zonas próximas à bacia hidrográfica do Tejo, ou seja, cidades como castelo branco, santarém e lisboa.

Eu acho que aqui há alguma ajuda, por um lado de um vento leste fresco o suficiente para condensar a humidade existente, por outro o vento muito fraco, e por outro lado, um factor transporte que por vezes nos esquecemos: os rios! Às vezes é bem visível como nuvens de fumo no verão são transportadas através da rede hidrográfica, ao longo dos seus recortes, mesmo contra o sentido geral do vento, se este for fraco. Aqui passa-se o mesmo, mas com nevoeiro. Sei que na covilhã também esteve assim de manhã, mas já está longe do Tejo. Acredito que de alguma forma esteja a ser transportado e mantido desde espanha ao longo do tejo.

Ps: as previsões do IM falharam neste caso, dadas as condições e temperaturas máximas previstas. Penso que estes fenómenos e sua duração, no que toca a previsão de temperaturas, ainda são difíceis de prever. Enfim, também entendo que bastava ocorrer algum nevoeiro parcial ou uma janela de 2h de sol, e qualquer previsão iria falhar. É difícil prever com rigor..


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim Mário, até pode ser inversão térmica, embora rara de acontecer durante o dia. Mas ao mesmo tempo, é estranho (a ser inversão) só estar a afectar as zonas próximas à bacia hidrográfica do Tejo, ou seja, cidades como castelo branco, santarém e lisboa.
> 
> Eu acho que aqui há alguma ajuda, por um lado de um vento leste fresco o suficiente para condensar a humidade existente, por outro o vento muito fraco, e por outro lado, um factor transporte que por vezes nos esquecemos: os rios! Às vezes é bem visível como nuvens de fumo no verão são transportadas através da rede hidrográfica, ao longo dos seus recortes, mesmo contra o sentido geral do vento, se este for fraco. Aqui passa-se o mesmo, mas com nevoeiro. Sei que na covilhã também esteve assim de manhã, mas já está longe do Tejo. Acredito que de alguma forma esteja a ser transportado e mantido desde espanha ao longo do tejo.
> 
> Ps: as previsões do IM falharam neste caso, dadas as condições e temperaturas máximas previstas. Penso que estes fenómenos e sua duração, no que toca a previsão de temperaturas, ainda são difíceis de prever. Enfim, também entendo que bastava ocorrer algum nevoeiro parcial ou uma janela de 2h de sol, e qualquer previsão iria falhar. É difícil prever com rigor..



Esta noite será de inversão térmica por tudo o interior, de Norte a Sul sem excepção...por isso não relaciono só com o facto da associação à existência de um rio por perto...Até porque é normal nos dias de inversão térmica esses serem os locais em que esta seja mais evidente, devido à física normal da água correr desde o local mais alta para o mais baixo por acção da gravidade...
A minha associação é que embora quente, este Janeiro tem tido no interior da Península temperaturas perto dos 0ºC, como o vento tem estado fraco de leste ajuda a arrastar alguma massa de ar mais fresco até ao interior Português arrefecendo ainda mais rápido a temperatura à superfície... 
Não sei se concordam, é uma associação que estou a fazer sem saber se será a mais correcta, mas no interior da Península embora tenhamos frio à superfície as isos estão bem altas, 10ºC Logo o mesmo vento fraco de leste que baixa a temperatura à superfície deslocará em altura alguma da massa quente o que ajudará a precipitar a inversão térmica...


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2011 às 17:31)

Inversão térmica é sempre, se está frio à superfície e mais quente mais acima.
Disso não há dúvida, seja dia, noite, sol, nublado, esteja húmido, seco, ou seja o motivo que for. O que interessa é o perfil vertical da temperatura, e se a 2m está mais frio, temos inversão.


Mas percebo o que querem dizer, estão a falar mais na origem da inversão, da sua génese, e do porquê desta se manter durante o dia.

Será mais fácil acho eu pensar de outra forma. Não se está a formar inversão térmica de dia, mas simplesmente a radiação não está a ser suficientemente forte para quebrar as inversões térmicas formadas de noite, isso sim as normais, e onde elas são geradas.

Criação de inversões térmicas de dia, em condições normais, só mesmo com entradas de massas de ar quente em níveis médios, como frentes quentes, ou aproximação de depressões marítimas com ar frio instalado à superfície.
Neste caso temos sim resistência da inversão, que até se pode manter dias a fio como sabemos.

E claro, as massas de água, como o estuário do tejo, ajudam a manter a inversão, está ali humidade disponível para manter o nevoeiro, e a inversão não chegar a ser quebrada.



Outra coisa, p.ex no caso de Lisboa, é a diferença de retenção de frio/calor por massas de ar húmidas e secas. Por exemplo imaginemos que está vento de E/SE, e estão uns 2º na margem Sul, e está uma noite limpa, sem nevoeiro. Esse ar está a ser levado para Lisboa, mas Lisboa nunca chega aos 2º, pois o ar seco conserva pouco as propriedades, e ao atravessar o estuário vai ser rapidamente alterado, e perder frio, e provavelmente estão uns 7º em Lisboa. 
A mesma situação, mas está nevoeiro na margem Sul, e esse ar vai ser levado de novo pelo mesmo trajecto até Lisboa, onde estão os tais 7º, mas o nevoeiro representa ar muito húmido, com muita capacidade de retenção da temperatura. Vai atravessar o estuário, imaginemos de manhã, e chegar a Lisboa já depois do nascer do sol. Estão em Lisboa já 9º com o sol a brilhar. Chega o nevoeiro, provavelmente vai descer até aos 4/5º ou até mais baixo, vários graus abaixo da mínima que esteve durante a noite, exactamente com o mesmo vento, fluxo, e temperaturas na origem da massa de ar, mas isto graças às diferentes propriedades das massas de ar húmida-seca.

Isto para exemplificar a capacidade de retenção térmica de massas húmidas, e também perceber o porquê de ser difícil nesta altura, com pouca radiação solar, quebrar as inversões mesmo durante a tarde, com nevoeiro denso.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 17:40)

E o que parecia estar afastado do plano volta a aparecer...o GFS volta a surpreender e depois de ter afastado a injecção de algum frio dia 20/21 de Janeiro, volta a colocá-lo de forma algo inesperada...
A partir de dia 19 de Janeiro o nosso AA será colocado em principio entre os Açores e as Ilhas Britânicas...injectando até mais a sul uma massa fria mas húmida proveniente desde a Gronelândia...
Poderá render algumas neve no Norte, mas em principio ficará como de costume tudo preso nos sistemas montanhosos do norte espanhol e aqui não deverá chegar nada...
Mesmo assim já mostra alguma "revolta" deste mês de Janeiro...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 17:44)

rozzo disse:


> Inversão térmica é sempre, se está frio à superfície e mais quente mais acima.
> Disso não há dúvida, seja dia, noite, sol, nublado, esteja húmido, seco, ou seja o motivo que for. O que interessa é o perfil vertical da temperatura, e se a 2m está mais frio, temos inversão.
> 
> 
> ...



 Concordo com tudo o que disseste...


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2011 às 18:45)

MarioCabral disse:


> Concordo com tudo o que disseste...



Ok, também concordo. 

Mas agora estava a pensar na possibilidade desta inversão térmica diurna existir apenas nesta faixa junto ao solo composta de nevoeiro. E acima uns 100-200m haver gradiente térmico normal, sem inversão, até aos 850hPa. É possível, pergunto? Se sim, é considerada inversão térmica tal e qual?   Este inverno tem sido muito notável a nível de inversoes, embora com temperaturas relativamente amenas à noite. Caso se mantivesse assim até ao fim do mês de janeiro (pouco provável), seria interessante constatar uma anomalia exagerada na média das temperaturas mínimas de Penhas Douradas!  Tem sido um exagero este ano..


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2011 às 20:31)

Paulo H disse:


> Ok, também concordo.
> 
> Mas agora estava a pensar na possibilidade desta inversão térmica diurna existir apenas nesta faixa junto ao solo composta de nevoeiro. E acima uns 100-200m haver gradiente térmico normal, sem inversão, até aos 850hPa. É possível, pergunto? Se sim, é considerada inversão térmica tal e qual?



Sim, essa é a situação normal num dia de nevoeiro. 

Nestes últimos dois dias o nível da inversão térmica, aqui na região, tem estado um pouco mais alto e, por isso, temos tido céu nublado sem nevoeiro junto ao solo. Esta noite o nível de inversão térmica já está bastante mais baixo, o que pode dar origem à formação de nevoeiro.


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2011 às 20:56)

melhores saídas hoje apesar de longe serem saídas para termos frio a sério  

queria chamar a atenção para o frio que vai entrar pelo nordeste dos estados unidos  a proxima semana 







e que este ensemble o melhor do dia além de modelar uma potente entrada fria trás todo o frio dos states para cima das nossas cabeças o que nos podia trazer no inicio de fevereiro uma forte entrada á anos cinquenta quem sabe


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

Dan disse:


> Sim, essa é a situação normal num dia de nevoeiro.
> 
> Nestes últimos dois dias o nível da inversão térmica, aqui na região, tem estado um pouco mais alto e, por isso, temos tido céu nublado sem nevoeiro junto ao solo. Esta noite o nível de inversão térmica já está bastante mais baixo, o que pode dar origem à formação de nevoeiro.



ok, tudo bem. E embora saiba que estou tocando num tema completamente fora deste tópico, gostaria que ficasse esclarecida completamente a seguinte questão: 

Castelo Branco está neste momento sob inversão térmica e nevoeiro persistente, é a cidade às 21h com temperatura mais baixa, com 4.9C sendo que Penhas Douradas estão com 5.3C mil metros acima. Sabendo que o nevoeiro impede o aquecimento, também impede o arrefecimento, então de onde vem o frio?? De onde vem o frio se tudo à volta está mais quente e em condições de inversão térmica, sabendo que o nevoeiro também impede que a radiação se escape à noite?

É arrefecimento por transporte de massa de ar com origem no interior da PI? Tem de haver alguma justificação, alguém sabe responder?

Ps: temos montanhas à volta, donde poderia "escorrer" ar frio. Mas repito, é inversão térmica com nevoeiro que deveria impedir o arrefecimento nocturno. É uma situação habitual em trás-os-montes, por vezes, dias seguidos! Mas qual a razão de estar a acontecer agora e aqui? É interessante!


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Jan 2011 às 21:41)

Já viram bem o que o ECMWF anda a modelar (e já há uns dias) a partir do meio/final da próxima semana? Um super bloqueio a W/SW das Ilhas Britânicas, um "monstro" de 1045 hPa que irá trazer uma forte corrente de E/NE sobre nós... Não sei se será uma entrada fria de registo, mas que trará frio trará... Dias bem limpos, de céu bem azul e sol . Aliás, quase todo o atlântico será afectado por um vasto campo anti-ciclónico...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

Paulo H disse:


> É arrefecimento por transporte de massa de ar com origem no interior da PI? Tem de haver alguma justificação, alguém sabe responder?


Sim, o nevoeiro bloqueia o arrefecimento mas penso que poderá ser devido ao vento de NW que traz ar frio da Estrela.


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2011 às 21:58)

Isto está propício a uma cut-off fria, com isos pouco negativas, lá para dia 20, desde que a dorsal se fragilize na vertente sul do anticiclone que se deverá formar a oeste da Irlanda. A última saída do ECM aponta para este cenário, apesar do frio não chegar ao litoral, a -8 estaria dentro da península. O GFS está semelhante, menos frio, um pouco mais credível. A mudança de padrão está assegurada, e será provavelmente duradoura, com anticiclone a norte mas demasiado próximo e fluxo de leste.

Impressionante a brutalidade de frio que deverá atingir a costa leste americana. Isos abaixo de -30! Essa massa fria deverá depois deslocar-se para leste, seria bom que quando chegasse à zona da Escandinávia houvesse um bom bloqueio na Rússia de modo a colocar todo esse frio na Europa do sul.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2011 às 22:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, o nevoeiro bloqueia o arrefecimento mas penso que poderá ser devido ao vento de NW que traz ar frio da Estrela.



Não me parece, a S.Estrela (a altitudes médias/altas) está mais quente devido à inversão térmica..


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 22:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, o nevoeiro bloqueia o arrefecimento mas penso que poderá ser devido ao vento de NW que traz ar frio da Estrela.



Actualmente o vento está em Castelo Branco a soprar de NE, embora fraco, por isso algum do frio terá origem possível da Estrela...
No entanto penso que o que acontece é que durante o dia a radiação solar não chega a aquecer o ar frio na superfície, depois com a noite embora que não muito devido aos bancos de nevoeiro é normal que baixe a temperatura e se por ventura o vento rodar para E é normal que surja algum frio vindo de Espanha...


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2011 às 22:36)

MarioCabral disse:


> Deixa-me discordar da tua opinião...
> Primeiro porque apenas terás temperaturas em superfície (2m) inferiores às relativas às isos (a 850hPa, cerca de 1500m) nos dias de inversão térmica...fora isso é impossível, a não ser um "microclima"...
> Por exemplo hoje às 13h temos a iso 8ºC a cruzar a cidade do Porto, e é mais ou menos esse o valor que temos a 850hPa...
> O fluxo de leste influencia-te na temperatura, mas não é por aí que terás uma temperatura à superfície inferior à que tens a 850hPa...
> ...



A discussão já vai um pouco à frente, hoje em Lisboa foi um exemplo, com a máxima perto dos 10 graus, que foi a temperatura que se registou a 850 hpa, mas eu referia-me no meu post às temperaturas mínimas. A zona de Lisboa é muito vulnerável ao vento de leste. Provavelmente porque é a região do litoral que tem menos obstáculos montanhosos a leste, portanto a advecção do frio que se acumulou durante a noite no interior chega a Lisboa com maior facilidade. Portanto não se trata de uma inversão típica, com movimentos de verticais de massas de ar, mas sim do transporte de ar frio nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera. Também acontece muito, durante as primeiras horas do dia, o fenómeno inverso ao das brisas marítimas durante o verão, com o vento a soprar de terra para o mar. Portanto mesmo em dias sem vento, no centro do anticiclone ou de pântano barométrico, há sempre uma advecção de leste que faz baixar as mínimas no litoral. Sem ser necessário haver uma inversão térmica comum.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 23:04)

David sf disse:


> A discussão já vai um pouco à frente, hoje em Lisboa foi um exemplo, com a máxima perto dos 10 graus, que foi a temperatura que se registou a 850 hpa, mas eu referia-me no meu post às temperaturas mínimas. A zona de Lisboa é muito vulnerável ao vento de leste. Provavelmente porque é a região do litoral que tem menos obstáculos montanhosos a leste, portanto a advecção do frio que se acumulou durante a noite no interior chega a Lisboa com maior facilidade. Portanto não se trata de uma inversão típica, com movimentos de verticais de massas de ar, mas sim do transporte de ar frio nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera. Também acontece muito, durante as primeiras horas do dia, o fenómeno inverso ao das brisas marítimas durante o verão, com o vento a soprar de terra para o mar. Portanto mesmo em dias sem vento, no centro do anticiclone ou de pântano barométrico, há sempre uma advecção de leste que faz baixar as mínimas no litoral. Sem ser necessário haver uma inversão térmica comum.



A questão que estás a levantar é a partir de que altitude podemos considerar inversão térmica...


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

MarioCabral disse:


> A questão que estás a levantar é a partir de que altitude podemos considerar inversão térmica...



Não tem a ver com altitude. O que eu quis dizer é que quando o vento sopra de leste, ou NE ou SE, a temperatura mínima é baixa na zona de Lisboa, não devido à inversão térmica tradicional, caracterizada por subida do ar quente mais leve e consequente descida do ar frio mais pesado quando não há vento e a humidade não é muito elevada, mas sim devido ao transporte do ar mais frio vindo do interior. Aí ocorre uma inversão térmica suave, ou então uma constância térmica com valores muito semelhantes a todos os níveis abaixo dos 850 hpa, por transporte de ar mais frio junto à superfície. É um fenómeno simétrico àquele que o Rozzo referiu, aquando da chegada de uma frente quente, com o ar quente a penetrar inicialmente a níveis altos, permanecendo o frio à superfície. Aqui acontece o contrário, o frio é transportado à superfície, enquanto que a níveis mais altos a temperatura não é alterada.


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2011 às 23:21)

Paulo H disse:


> É arrefecimento por transporte de massa de ar com origem no interior da PI? Tem de haver alguma justificação, alguém sabe responder?



Como disse no post atras, não é arefecimento nocturno praticamente com esse nevoeiro persistente instalado.
Como o exemplo que dei de Lisboa, uma massa totalmente saturada, onde está nevoeiro cerrado, está como que "isolada" do meio envolvente, devido à forte capacidade calorífica da água, por comparação com uma massa de ar seco.
Ou seja, depois de haver uma primeira noite de inversão térmica, com arrefecimento nocturno, e chegar a formar o nevoeiro, esse nevoeiro, se não dissipar, vai fazer com que o aquecimento diurno seja quase insignificante, assim como o arrefecimento nocturno da noite seguinte também. Eles estão lá, mas em muito menor escala. É como se metesses esse ar dentro dum balão fechado, quase isolado, mas com pequenas fugas.
E toda essa zona mantém muito as propriedades, e estando a atmosfera calma, anda por aí a "passear" lentamente. 
É apenas isso! 
Não tem nada a ver com ar das montanhas, com ser do centro da península, ou etc.
Apenas houve uma primeira noite em que arrefeceu, e depois "meteu-se esse ar frio da noite dentro duma cápsula quase fechada", que se vai aguentando nos níveis baixos, como que isolada.

Ainda sobre a história das inversões, aconselho a procurar na net "Camada Limite Planetária", que é complexo indo ao detalhe, mas o básico é entender o esquema do ciclo diurno da mesma, em tempo calmo e solarengo, e grande parte dessas dúvidas das inversões, níveis, etc, ficarão entendidas! Especialmente se se vir uma figura que o represente. 





David sf disse:


> A A zona de Lisboa é muito vulnerável ao vento de leste. Provavelmente porque é a região do litoral que tem menos obstáculos montanhosos a leste, portanto a advecção do frio que se acumulou durante a noite no interior chega a Lisboa com maior facilidade.



Certo David, mas com a ressalva que fiz no post anterior, em que essa situação que referes é totalmente diferente se a massa de ar vier seca ou saturada, tipo nevoeiro.
Mesmo muito diferente, pois uma massa seca fria originada a Este chega a Lisboa muito menos fria, com diferenças de temperatura mínima brutais entre Lisboa e o outro lado do rio, como bem sabemos, e uma saturada com nevoeiro "conserva" o frio, e ao chegar a Lisboa mantém a temperatura semelhante dos 2 lados (como está hoje desde que chegou o nevoeiro). 
Portanto, Lisboa é muito pouco propícia a inversões térmicas de jeito, há sempre brisas, e na verdade estes nevoeiros de radiação, chegam a Lisboa por advecção, e paradoxalmente, com a mesma massa de ar, frequentemente nestas situações está mais frio em Lisboa de dia com o nevoeiro, do que na madrugada desse próprio dia, com céu limpo, antes dele chegar!

_PS: Moderadores podiam mandar esta conversa toda para o tópico apropriado, se tiverem paciência! _
----------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------

Deixando de fugir ao tópico, gostei bastante de finalmente ver uma concordância bem razoável no GFS e ECMWF.
Ambos têm dado cenários muito bons, o GFS alguns de sonho, que rapidamente na RUN seguinte se desvanecem, mas agora sim, finalmente ambos mostram um cenário semelhante e coerente, com aquela posição do AA a NW de nós, bastante forte.
Que parece mais garantido, e injectará certamente algum frio razoável, se se mantiver uns bons dias.
O problema é que está pouco extenso e "fecha" a circulação ali quase no UK, nunca nos está a injectar ar vindo mesmo do ártico.. 
Mas já é um começo, vamos ver depois os detalhes.. Que o frio em Portugal vive literalmente de detalhes..


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

David sf disse:


> Não tem a ver com altitude. O que eu quis dizer é que quando o vento sopra de leste, ou NE ou SE, a temperatura mínima é baixa na zona de Lisboa, não devido à inversão térmica tradicional, caracterizada por subida do ar quente mais leve e consequente descida do ar frio mais pesado quando não há vento e a humidade não é muito elevada, mas sim devido ao transporte do ar mais frio vindo do interior. Aí ocorre uma inversão térmica suave, ou então uma constância térmica com valores muito semelhantes a todos os níveis abaixo dos 850 hpa, por transporte de ar mais frio junto à superfície. É um fenómeno simétrico àquele que o Rozzo referiu, aquando da chegada de uma frente quente, com o ar quente a penetrar inicialmente a níveis altos, permanecendo o frio à superfície. Aqui acontece o contrário, o frio é transportado à superfície, enquanto que a níveis mais altos a temperatura não é alterada.



A minha questão é que não me parece que estás a considerar como sendo inversão térmica, no entanto em boa verdade sempre a que a temperatura em altura é superior aquela sentida na superfície existe inversão térmica...
Em relação à origem da inversão em Lisboa parece-me que a tua teoria faz sentido, se existir vento de leste e este for fraco, a massa fria à superfície e a quente não se misturam com tanta facilidade...


----------



## rozzo (14 Jan 2011 às 11:10)

Vai-se consolidando o consenso nos modelos para aquela posição do Anticiclone no Atlântico.
Vai trazer frio, e se aguentar bastantes dias poderá até trazer bom frio, mas infelizmente o AA vai estar muito "redondinho" sem ligar à Escandinávia, ou seja, sem injectar ar directamente do Ártico ou da Sibéria.
Não é para já tanto frio assim, e com pouca "espessura", um bocado superficial, sem geopotenciais e iso's muita baixas em altitude (essas estão a ir para o Mediterrâneo), e nada bom para instabilidade nem para eventos de neve para nós, apenas frio seco.

Mas digo para já claro.. Pois isto tudo depende de quanto tempo se mantiver este padrão, e depois de detalhes como ligação ou não deste núcleo de altas pressões a outros. Isso aí já são cenários hipotéticos, tudo fora do possível prever agora.


----------



## Microburst (14 Jan 2011 às 11:57)

David sf disse:


> A zona de Lisboa é muito vulnerável ao vento de leste. Provavelmente porque é a região do litoral que tem menos obstáculos montanhosos a leste, portanto a advecção do frio que se acumulou durante a noite no interior chega a Lisboa com maior facilidade.



Sem querer alargar muito mais o off-topic, queria contudo agradecer aos colegas por esta discussão do meu ponto de vista muito esclarecedora 

 Depois de ler tudo o que foi aqui dito percebo agora porque a região da Grande Lisboa fica tão vulnerável no Inverno ao vento frio de NE/E/SE, e no Verão às entradas de escaldante ar seco vindo do interior da Península e do Norte de África que nos dá máximas (e mínimas) e teores de humidade baixos idênticos ou muito parecidos àqueles que se podem encontrar, por exemplo, no interior alentejano. A explicação faz agora todo o sentido, muito obrigado.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jan 2011 às 16:24)

Ora boas tardes a todos

Vamos depois de dar uma olhadela nas últimas runs dos principais modelos fazer uma previsão daquilo que se irá passar pelo nosso cantinho plantado à beira-mar...

Para este domingo a animação estará de regresso ao Norte, uma depressão que se desloca de SW para NE das Ilhas Britânica trará até ao norte alguma precipitação até segunda-feira...O cenário é idêntico mas em menor escala para os dois dias seguintes...mas proveniente de uma mini depressão que circula no Atlântico...parece perdida alias
Até que surge o nosso AA redondinho, não como alguns de nós desejariam, então a entrada de frio tão esperada para este mês deverá ficar pelas isos 0ºC por quase todo o país...pode ser que até lá haja noticias mais animadoras...
Mas parece-me que a 2ª metade do mês nem mete chuva, nem frio...logo é desanimadora...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jan 2011 às 18:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> Ora boas tardes a todos
> 
> Vamos depois de dar uma olhadela nas últimas runs dos principais modelos fazer uma previsão daquilo que se irá passar pelo nosso cantinho plantado à beira-mar...
> 
> ...



Quem meteu muita água foram quase todos os modelos de previsão sazonal e de que maneira !!
Um mês muito chuvoso a sul que se vai transformar afinal em muito seco !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2011 às 19:31)

Então, a 2ª quinzena do mês não mete frio, então não sei onde vêem isso, eu vejo muito frio. A anomalia negativa já se nota no 1º painel e o 2º painel mete bastante frio.








Aurelio disse:


> Quem meteu muita água foram quase todos os modelos de previsão sazonal e de que maneira !!
> Um mês muito chuvoso a sul que se vai transformar afinal em muito seco !!



Janeiro é lógico que seria seco a extremamente seco no Algarve, tem sido assim, nos últimos anos excepto o ano passado, a salvação tem sido Dezembro que tem sido chuvoso. Não olhes aos modelos como o NOAA que não tem nenhum crédito.


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2011 às 19:36)

O Europeu anda completamente à nora, não faz duas saídas seguidas parecidas, agora mete um reload do inverno passado:
















Não acredito nisto, acho que o GFS tem-se portado bem ultimamente, está estabilizado, tem as linhas dos ensembles juntas e apostam no frio:

Bragança:






Na saída operacional mete duas ofensivas frias, primeiro de leste:






Depois de norte:






Nunca muito frio, quase sempre seco, mas abaixo da média e com noites bastante frias. E tem aspecto que será um padrão para durar algum tempo.


----------



## 1337 (14 Jan 2011 às 20:15)

o pior que o inverno pode ter: frio seco
enfim tirando os primeiros dias este mes é uma pasmaceira autentica.
Ao menos que venha um fevereiro como o ano passado para a gente se animar


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2011 às 21:09)

1337 disse:


> Ao menos que venha um fevereiro como o ano passado para a gente se animar



 O dia 27 foi de louvar para um meteolouco. O evento mais severo de vento que jamais vi. Apenas não quero os danos e mortes.


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2011 às 21:42)

Média dos ensembles do ECMWF:











A depressão que deverá ficar isolada no meio do Atlântico, estrangulada entre a dorsal açoriana e a que aparece junto aos EUA impulsionada por uma grande depressão que deverá originar outro blizzard, pode provocar uma possível surpresa. Caso se desloque para este, poderá atrair o frio e proporcionar a humidade que falta. É uma sinóptica que tem uma alta probabilidade (uns 5% contra os 0,0001% habituais) para, de um momento para o outro, os modelos começarem a mostrar uma cut-off fria sobre Portugal continental.


----------



## Veterano (14 Jan 2011 às 21:50)

Parece que as notícias são animadoras, mas ainda estamos no médio-longo prazo.

  Será uma tendência, esperemos que se consolide nas próximas runs.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jan 2011 às 23:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Então, a 2ª quinzena do mês não mete frio, então não sei onde vêem isso, eu vejo muito frio.



Embora esses mapas mostrem que ao contrário do que alguns de nós dizem, até teremos uma semana com temperaturas abaixo do "normal" para a época, deixa-me dizer-te que não concordo muito com essa ideia...

Talvez estejamos mal habituados do Dezembro de 2010 que tivemos, bastante rico em entradas frias principalmente na 1ªa metade do mês, mas até às 200h continuo sem ver nenhuma entrada de frio minimamente digna desse nome...
Até dia 19 teremos sempre isos superiores a 4ºC em cima de nós...e até 22 de Janeiro o melhor que o GFS nos dá é entre 4ºC e 0ºC...onde se meteu o frio afinal?
Podemos dizer que acima das 200h se vê alguma coisa interessante, mas também já o andamos a dizer há algum tempo e nada...Embora o GFS me pareça acertado ultimamente, acima das 200h, como seria de esperar, denota alterações de uma saída para a outra...por isso...












O europeu embora com algumas saídas muito duvidosas acima das 120h, não se vira para entradas frias...sejam elas de Norte ou Nordeste...


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Jan 2011 às 09:39)

MarioCabral disse:


> ..., mas também já o andamos a dizer há algum tempo e nada...Embora o GFS me pareça acertado ultimamente,
> ...
> O europeu embora com algumas saídas muito duvidosas acima das 120h, não se vira para entradas frias...sejam elas de Norte ou Nordeste...



Pedido de esclarecimento,

Se fosse possível, gostaria de saber se a "europeu" se está a referir ao modelo do ecmwf (quase de certeza que sim) e que saidas dúvidosas se refere, por favor.

Leio com prazer o que o Sr. escreve (e bem) mas esta vaguidão nas afirmações, no que concerne a modelos numéricos pode ser levantadas com a indicação das corridas e datas, mesmo sem postar imagens que sobrecarregam o forum.

Já agora o que quer dizer com "o GFS me pareça acertado ultimamente", quer dizer que as saidas são coerentes (precisas) sem grandes alterações de saida para saida? ou parece-lhe que há um acerto grande do GFS com o observado(exactidão)? e a que distância temporal?

Acertar na previsão nestes dias meteorologicamente chatos, até o meu cão acerta! (ele é muito inteligente)

cumprimentos


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2011 às 11:21)

É a primeira vez que vejo T2m negativa num meteograma GFS/Meteopt numa cidade do litoral.

Porto:


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2011 às 11:39)

David sf disse:


> Em português:
> 
> Nas próximas 2-3 semanas teremos tempo ameno no Reino Únido.
> 
> ...



Cá está:



> But I think you can agree that the idea that December was the month was good one for the northwest. Actually, my fear is that farther south, where winter never got a foothold, it's a case of delayed, not denied, and from Spain to Turkey, winter's worst has yet to occur. But I am not sure about that.



http://www.accuweather.com/ukie/bastardi-europe-blog.asp


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2011 às 12:26)

Nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro


----------



## actioman (15 Jan 2011 às 13:30)

David sf disse:


> Cá está:
> 
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/ukie/bastardi-europe-blog.asp



Nem mais David .

Aguardemos pois por esse Inverno que tarda em fazer o ar da sua graça aqui pelo nosso cantinho peninsular!


----------



## Norther (15 Jan 2011 às 16:09)

ai esta o que começa a ser um bom bloqueio 



 



 





Dia 23 teríamos iso 0 quase em todo o território Nacional menos no Algarve e isos de -2 e -4 no norte e centro, mas ainda poderá melhorar a entrada do frio e precipitação, vamos acompanhar


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jan 2011 às 16:17)

c.bernardino disse:


> Pedido de esclarecimento,
> 
> Se fosse possível, gostaria de saber se a "europeu" se está a referir ao modelo do ecmwf (quase de certeza que sim) e que saidas dúvidosas se refere, por favor.
> 
> ...



Vamos lá então esclarecer aquilo que não ficou tão claro...

1º Sim, é ao ECMWF que me refiro...

2º O ECMWF exagera sempre no que se refere a colocar depressões a oeste e a sudoeste do Continente...se reparares nas saídas acima das 144h ele constantemente coloca alguma coisa aqui no Atlântico bem perto de nós...e depois o Algarve cria expectativas que saem furadas grande parte das vezes...Não estou com isto a dizer que não surgirá nada, mas não creio que aconteça daquele género com tantos dias...

3º O GFS está longe de ser infalível, todos nós já sentimos isso na pele neste fórum, mas a meu ver as saídas a menos de 150h estão maioritariamente próximas da realidade observada. Até às 150h o GFS normalmente não varia muito de saída para saída, até porque dos dois modelos é o mais conservador, mas acima disso e principalmente acima das 200h, como seria de esperar, vai variando bastante até...

Espero ter sido claro agora


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Jan 2011 às 16:53)

MarioCabral disse:


> Vamos lá então esclarecer aquilo que não ficou tão claro...
> ...
> Espero ter sido claro agora



Claro que ficou mais claro, mas ainda me atrevo a pedir uma coisa.
quando encontrar uma saida do ECMWF com uma das saidas maradas, por favor, diga qq coisa. se possivel. (mesmo que por MP).
cps


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2011 às 18:00)

Eu acho que o ECMWF é o que acerta mais, porque é aquele que dá mais palpites a longa distância, isto desde que o GFS fez aquela actualização. Estou dizendo alguma mentira?
Eu depois de ler tantos, tantos, tantos, tantos posts sempre a dizer a mesma coisa, a mesma coisa, a mesma coisa, a mesma coisa, a mesma coisa, atrevo-me a pensar que este Inverno temos tido um Outono/Inverno tropical, e assim nem sei com tanto calor como é que Novembro e Dezembro foram abaixo da média, aliás Dezembro, foi pelo 8ºo ano consecutivo abaixo da média, mas isso não interessa claro...
O que é afinal frio a sério ?? -20ºC ao sol ???

Olhem isso é como um Algarvio dizer, depois de meses claramente acima da média em termos de precipitação, dizer: "Bolas este Inverno está a ser uma seca, agora que vem Janeiro é que resolveu não chover"
Ainda falam dos algarvios dizerem sempre a mesma coisa ... mas existem pessoas que todos os dias metem aqui sempre, sempre os mesmo posts ...

isto não é uma critica é uma chamada de atenção, tentem dizer alguma coisa diferente, que não esteja por exemplo a 240 ou 300 horas, assim para variar, digo eu !!

PS: Eu compreendo que o pessoal queira neve em Lisboa ou no Porto mas tenham calma isso só acontece de muitos em muitos anos, calma !!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2011 às 18:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu acho que o ECMWF é o que acerta mais, porque é aquele que dá mais palpites a longa distância, isto desde que o GFS fez aquela actualização. Estou dizendo alguma mentira?
> Eu depois de ler tantos, tantos, tantos, tantos posts sempre a dizer a mesma coisa, a mesma coisa, a mesma coisa, a mesma coisa, a mesma coisa, atrevo-me a pensar que este Inverno temos tido um Outono/Inverno tropical, e assim nem sei com tanto calor como é que Novembro e Dezembro foram abaixo da média, aliás Dezembro, foi pelo 8ºo ano consecutivo abaixo da média, mas isso não interessa claro...
> O que é afinal frio a sério ?? -20ºC ao sol ???
> 
> ...



Não podia concordar mais. Tivémos 3 meses seguidos com temperaturas abaixo do normal, Janeiro está a ser quente, mas este já deu muito em Novembro e Dezembro e ainda pode dar mais.


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Jan 2011 às 18:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu acho que o ECMWF é o que acerta mais, porque é aquele que dá mais palpites a longa distância,
> ...
> assim nem sei com tanto calor como é que Novembro e Dezembro foram abaixo da média,
> 
> ...



Por acaso, dentro de certos limites até tenho ideia que o ECMWF dá bons resultados. O problema é que é "ideia", o Aurélio "acha" e o Mário "parece". Ainda me vou dar ao trabalho de encontrar papers que analisem de forma objectiva  o assunto mas é preguiça minha. (agora ando mais numa de instrumentação a ver pratos no AKI). O ECMWF apresenta um produto sério e o GFS também... o problema é encararmos isto como um Benfica - Sporting.

Sobre a média de temperaturas... se eu comer dois frangos e o Aurélio nada comer... comemos 1 frango por pessoa em média. A estatística engana. Aliás não acho muito bom fazer média de meses pois pode não ter grande utilidade a não ser para puxar a brasa mais a uma sardinha de um certo grupo. é melhor estar mas é calado. Lembremo-nos que Dezembro teve dias exepcionalmente frios e depois o regime mudou e a média.... diz algo que não me interessa especialmente.

O Aurélio pode verificar que eu nunca postei saidas/previsões a 240h ou 300h, o pessoal que o faz está entediado com as actuais condições meteorológicas e vai sonhando. Eu não encaro aquilo como previsão... é uma saida que PODE revelar uma tendência, é assim que a devemos encarar.
Estarei errado?

cps


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2011 às 18:39)

Não são 240 nem 300 horas. É o ECMWF que é o melhor modelo para mim, apesar de nos últimos tempos ter estado muito inconsistente.





















Copiado de 29 de Janeiro de 2006. É o que pode acontecer se houver ajuda de uma cut-off atlântica a desgastar o anticiclone a SW do continente e se a entrada de ar frio se der mais a norte, de modo a evitar a ciclogénese no Mediterrâneo, que faria com que a cut-off ficasse retida por lá.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2011 às 18:39)

c.bernardino disse:


> Por acaso, dentro de certos limites até tenho ideia que o ECMWF dá bons resultados. O problema é que é "ideia", o Aurélio "acha" e o Mário "parece". Ainda me vou dar ao trabalho de encontrar papers que analisem de forma objectiva  o assunto mas é preguiça minha. (agora ando mais numa de instrumentação a ver pratos no AKI). O ECMWF apresenta um produto sério e o GFS também... o problema é encararmos isto como um Benfica - Sporting.
> 
> Sobre a média de temperaturas... se eu comer dois frangos e o Aurélio nada comer... comemos 1 frango por pessoa em média. A estatística engana. Aliás não acho muito bom fazer média de meses pois pode não ter grande utilidade a não ser para puxar a brasa mais a uma sardinha de um certo grupo. é melhor estar mas é calado. Lembremo-nos que Dezembro teve dias exepcionalmente frios e depois o regime mudou e a média.... diz algo que não me interessa especialmente.
> 
> ...



Depois de ler a sua mensagem apenas consigo pensar nos belos frangos assados de um restaurante chamado "Luis dos Frangos" em São Brás de Alportel, desculpem a publicidade...
Aquele franganito e aquelas batatas fritas são divinas 
Depois de me ter aguçado o apetite para o jantar e falando dos modelos o ECM está bem mais "apetitoso" do que o GFS dando uma bela depressão a Sudoeste de Sagres entre as 192 horas e  as 240 horas !!
Vamos a ver se não retrocede e cola-se ao GFS nesta run !!


----------



## Teles (15 Jan 2011 às 18:47)

Sabem de algum site com previsões a mil horas????
É  que pelo andar da carruagem aqui; nem um com previsões a mil horas chega


----------



## cactus (15 Jan 2011 às 18:52)

c.bernardino disse:


> O Aurélio pode verificar que eu nunca postei saidas/previsões a 240h ou 300h, o pessoal que o faz está entediado com as actuais condições meteorológicas e vai sonhando. Eu não encaro aquilo como previsão... é uma saida que PODE revelar uma tendência, é assim que a devemos encarar.
> Estarei errado?
> 
> cps



certissimo


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2011 às 18:56)

Hum ... esta saida do ECM não me cheira, apenas mais uma que saiu no seu totoloto, mas com esta configuração apresenta é que não será de certeza ...
Incrivel como este modelo a mais de 192 horas não apresenta duas runs que se pareça uma com a outra !!


----------



## Paulo H (15 Jan 2011 às 18:56)

Teles disse:


> Sabem de algum site com previsões a mil horas????
> É  que pelo andar da carruagem aqui; nem um com previsões a mil horas chega



1000h? Lol 
De nada adianta andar mais que a carroagem! Já andamos a 200h quase há 1 mês para cá, venham os modelos que vierem, de nada adiantou!


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2011 às 19:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Hum ... esta saida do ECM não me cheira, apenas mais uma que saiu no seu totoloto, mas com esta configuração apresenta é que não será de certeza ...
> Incrivel como este modelo a mais de 192 horas não apresenta duas runs que se pareça uma com a outra !!



Nos últimos dias, a mais de 120 horas não apresenta duas runs consecutivas que se pareçam uma com a outra. Nenhuma das últimas 3 me pareceu muito credível, apesar de esta ser a mais parecida com o GFS, acho que está demasiado boa.

Todos os modelos a 144 horas, o frio domina:

GFS - frio seco, a cut-off fica-se pela Catalunha, o anticiclone está demasiado a sul







ECMWF - Neve a cotas baixíssimas, eventualmente na praia:






UKMO - Frio seco, não há previsão após as 144 horas, não se sabe se acaba por entrar ou não:






GEM - Frio seco, não há cut-off, tudo demasiado a sul






BOM- Parecido ao GEM






JMA - Muito frio, possibilidade de precipitação, apesar de reduzida






NOGAPS - Parecido com o GFS, a cut-off fica-se na Catalunha:






TODOS os modelos apontam para uma entrada fria, mais ou menos intensa ou duradoura, para o próximo fim de semana. A cut-off a atravessar o país, como tem o ECMWF mais ninguém tem, mas como escrevi ontem, tudo será decidido pelo movimento da depressão que ficará estrangulado no Atlêntico entre as duas dorsais. Se esta não se dirigir imediatamente para sul dos Açores, e se se mantiver mais a norte, desgastando o anticiclone a oeste dos Açores, podemos ter essa cut-off.


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2011 às 19:40)

europeu a modelar uma situação muito parecida á de janeiro de 2006 e 9 de janeiro 2009 neste momento tudo em aberto para neve a cotas baixas esta entrada poderia ser muito mais potente se a norte da escandinavia  houvesse mais frio para injectar infelizmente o frio quase todo do polo norte encontra-se nos estados unidos e canada daqui a uns dias 

muito bom este bloqueio cenário que a mim me parece perfeitamente possível 





acumulação de frio muito boa sobre a Escandinávia para injenctar  na europa ocidental dois ou tres dias mais tarde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pelo menos parece que voltou a ser inverno aqui no forum 

já agora se o pessoal não sabe analizar modelos deixem-se de agoirar com tretas de 1000 horas e coisas do genero que só desprestigiam o forum


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2011 às 22:32)

Run das 18z está mais apetitosa, parecido ao ECMWF:


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2011 às 23:11)

O ECM prevê um Janeiro seco no sul do país e temperaturas abaixo da média em Portugal.

O Foreca que segue o ECM para sexta-feira dia 21 coloca uma mínima de 0ºC em Olhão. Lisboa 1ºC de mínima, Porto 1ºC, Bragança -1ºC de mínima, 1ºC de máxima e na Serra da Estrela mínima de -5ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2011 às 23:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM prevê um Janeiro seco no sul do país e temperaturas abaixo da média em Portugal.
> 
> O Foreca que segue o ECM para sexta-feira dia 21 coloca uma mínima de 0ºC em Olhão. Lisboa 1ºC de mínima, Porto 1ºC, Bragança -1ºC de mínima, 1ºC de máxima e na Serra da Estrela mínima de -5ºC.



Uma mínima em Olhão apenas 1ºC acima da de Bragança? Isso não me parece muito provável...


----------



## stormy (16 Jan 2011 às 01:17)

Ao que parece teremos a chegada de um cavado de NE...com o anticiclone bem potente a NW....uma situação em que a massa polar continental ( muito fria e seca) deverá atingir boa parte da peninsula.

Esta massa de ar frio será transportada por um potente anticiclone segundo um gradiente barometrico bastante grande, pelo que teremos uma situação de ventos fortes....no fundo, as massa de ar seco ( com dewpoints negativos no litoral e de até -17º no interior N Espanhol), não mostrará toda a sua pujança, já que as condições para a inversão térmica, que poderia lançar as minimas para valores perto dos records em algumas localidades, são fracas devido ao vento nas camadas baixas.

Em altura, uma ULL com T500 proximas a -30º não deverá ser suficiente para causar instabilidade, já que o ar frio e seco abaixo não gera gradiente vertical significativo e tem um nivel de condensação muito elevado.
Talvez nas regiões costeiras, ou ao largo, haja alguma precipitação devido ás aguas quentes ( 14-17º) que teem banhado a nossa costa....nesse caso há alguma disponibilidade de calor e humidade á superficie....

Na minha opinião teremos uma entrada seca...que acarreta alguns riscos ligados ao frio e baixa hr, prejudicial a pessoas mais sensiveis, e a nivel agronómico, podendo prejudicar algumas culturas de Inverno/Primavera...

No que toca ao resto do mês....é muito cedo para prever com exatidão, mas há uma tendencia de aquecimento na ultima semana, talvez devido á evolução do anticiclone para E/SE, e da ULL para NW, sendo posteriormente absorvida pelo fluxo zonal.
Tal hipotese poderia establecer uma situação de SW no inicio de Fevereiro...ou apenas um cavado mais efemero de NW..ambos trariam alguma precipitação e tempo mais ameno...

Fevereiro será um mês de luta com a AO a tornar-se positiva e a NAO a seguir-lhe as pegadas...teremos uma sutuação instavel em que estes 2 padrões vão se alterando e sobrepondo á medida que se tenta atingir um equilibrio....esta luta será adensada pela chegada do periodo de transição...em que o maior input solar no hemisferio gerará uma convulsão á medida que o padrão de circulação de Inverno se começa a alterar com a aproximação da Primavera.
Penso que este proximo mês será fresco e seco...com os cavados de N a gerarem alguma precipitação ( a menos que se forme algum mais interessante, com perturbações associadas)....Março e Abril tambem serão mais ou menos similares pois a NAO/AO não estarão mais estaveis, nem a propria instabilidade tipica da época de transição estará mais calma, até meados da Primavera..


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jan 2011 às 03:44)

Desculpem que vos diga, mas alguns de vocês estão a fazer um julgamento errado...o ECMWF é que tem seguido o GFS. Ainda ontem colocava depressões a sudoeste do Continente constantemente quase até dia 25 de Janeiro! Agora onde estão elas? Não existem basicamente....
O GFS está algo tímido e está a jogar pelo seguro, coloca uma frente fria a desprender-se de NE e a surgir até à Catalunha a 120h...não acredito muito nisso sinceramente, o medo de errar parece fazer o GFS acreditar naquilo...com isos -4ºC e -8ºC pelo país inteiro...
O pessoal do Sul é muito egocêntrico e pensa que o sul é o norte e que vão ter aquilo que não é para eles...e voltam a desiludir-se com estas saídas do ECMWF...e depois vêm com lamechas...
Veremos quem leva a vantagem desta vez...e já está a sair a nova run...já digo mais alguma coisa...


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2011 às 11:32)

miguel disse:


> Bem a partir de dia 11 é aproveitar os dias bons alguns de sol outros mais nublado mas sem instabilidade digna de registo!! *mas para mim é quase certo que por volta do dia 20 em diante o tempo vai voltar a mudar e porventura para um padrão que não vimos ainda este mês mais frio* e com instabilidade associada



Fiz esta previsão muito arriscada admito a 6 dias! e já via essa tendência a pelo menos outros 6 dias para trás! apenas poderá falhar na "instabilidade associada" 
Depois disto já muito de escreveu já quase alguns tinham deitado a toalha ao chão por duas ou três saídas menos boas, enfim é preciso ter calma e saber olhar para os modelos e ver as tendências que muitas vezes no segundo painel já mostra o que vai acontecer com depois mais ou menos intensidade.


----------



## David sf (16 Jan 2011 às 11:42)

miguel disse:


> Fiz esta previsão muito arriscada admito a 6 dias! e já via essa tendência a pelo menos outros 6 dias para trás! apenas poderá falhar na "instabilidade associada"
> Depois disto já muito de escreveu já quase alguns tinham deitado a toalha ao chão por duas ou três saídas menos boas, enfim é preciso ter calma e saber olhar para os modelos e ver as tendências que muitas vezes no segundo painel já mostra o que vai acontecer com depois mais ou menos intensidade.



As cartas a 300 horas servem para alguma coisa, principalmente os diagramas de ensembles. É estranho que muitas pessoas quando vêem anticiclone até às 384 horas, dizem que vem aí a seca, acabou o inverno, calor, primavera antecipada. Quando a 150 horas está uma entrada fria, é um erro dos modelos, e não vem para cá nada. É o habitual nacional pessimismo.

As saídas de hoje de manhã estão piores. O frio mantém-se, a instabilidade está a fugir para o Mediterrâneo. Próximas saídas serão decisivas.


----------



## Paula (16 Jan 2011 às 12:44)

Ora boas tardes.
Parece-me a mim (digam-me se estiver enganada), que de dia 21 em diante teremos frio, mas (infelizmente) frio seco. Muito sol, mas muito frio. Para os amantes da neve (como eu), é uma pena. Mas venha lá esse frio, que já não é sentido há algum tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2011 às 13:22)

O ECM insiste em frio a partir do dia 21, com máximas a não ultrapassarem os 10ºC e mínimas perto dos 0ºC. Vamos ter uma entrada fria que poderá ser a 1ª vaga de frio deste ano. Olhando à previsão da AEMET para Ayamonte é parecida ao ECM, coloca neve a 900/800 metros, as temperaturas são idênticas ao ECM. Previsões a uma semana sigo a previsão da AEMET e não são assim tantas as vezes que erram. Por isso, vamos ter frio.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2011 às 13:42)

Ok! Vamos ter frio!
 Espero que não seja demasiado nomeadamente as minímas que podem trazer fortes geadas!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2011 às 13:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Ok! Vamos ter frio!
> Espero que não seja demasiado nomeadamente as minímas que podem trazer fortes geadas!



O vento não vai deixar que se forme geada só nos sítios muitos abrigados.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jan 2011 às 14:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> O vento não vai deixar que se forme geada só nos sítios muitos abrigados.



Sim, concordo contigo! No entanto haverá muitos locais onde a temperatura irá descer abaixo de zero.. E aí nem o vento poderá salvar as plantas e árvores tropicais. Enfim, se for até -1 ou -2C, podem safar-se, depende das horas de exposição também!

O que parece estar certo é que entre hoje e daqui a 6 dias, a temperatura será 5C a 15C mais baixa na PI, não se descartando a Iso 0 mesmo no sul da PI, mas ainda é cedo. De precipitação não vale a pena falar a esta distância!! Mas sem querer agoirar e com alguma tristeza, os locais mais prováveis serão o leste/SE penínsular e quiças algum local da costa cantabrica.

Mas como digo, ainda é muito distante para falar de precipitação, a não ser que algo de importante mudasse até lá.


----------



## belem (16 Jan 2011 às 15:54)

Ainda falta bastante tempo.
Vamos aguardar mais, que isto ainda falta MUITO tempo para chegar até esses dias. Até pode ser que venha frio, mas normalmente estas previsões à distância são quase sempre exageradas. Já vimos aí previsões completamente absurdas a esta distância e penso que ninguém lhes deu assim grande valor. Então agora penso que nem é muito diferente.


----------



## Rainy (16 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

E quanto a chuva, esta frente trás alguma coisa??


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2011 às 19:14)

Rainy disse:


> E quanto a chuva, esta frente trás alguma coisa??



Pouca ou nenhuma.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2011 às 19:16)

a única coisa que esta frente vai trazer é subida das mínimas.


----------



## Rainy (16 Jan 2011 às 19:28)

Mas no accuweather dá precipitação para amanha e para Terça


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2011 às 19:39)

Rainy disse:


> Mas no accuweather dá precipitação para amanha e para Terça



Previsão descritiva do IM

" Continente

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 17 de Janeiro de 2011

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade na
região Sul a partir do meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca nas regiões Norte e Centro, sendo
moderada no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego até início da manhã
e sob a forma de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela."

"Previsão para 3ª Feira, 18 de Janeiro de 2011

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, sendo moderada no litoral a norte
do Cabo Mondego e sob a forma de neve nos pontos mais altos
da Serra da Estrela."


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2011 às 19:47)

Será uma frente de fraca actividade, para desanuviar de uma semana monótona. 

V.N.Gaia:






No Geral:


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jan 2011 às 09:51)

Bom dia a todos,

Este início de semana começou bem, com algumas mexidas no que diz respeito à meteorologia...
Para hoje, terça e quarta-feira estão previstos aguaceiros fracos a norte da Estrela, principalmente nas regiões do litoral...mas que fora o dia de hoje até poderá nem acumular nada...
E segundo a run das 0h do GFS até ao próximo domingo não deverá cair mais nada lá de cima...
Relativamente à entrada fria que muito se tem falado ultimamente parece não haver já muitas dúvidas que será bem real, a partir de quinta/sexta-feira já vamos começar a sentir o arrefecimento ocasionado por uma massa de ar frio que se desprendeu desde NE e se desloca até mais ou menos à zona das Baleares, agora mais a este que no início, esperemos que não fuja ainda mais de nós...
Em relação à pequena depressão que passará a SW de Portugal lá por volta de quinta e sexta-feira, terá escolhido mal esta fase pois estaremos bem protegidos pelos AA bem redondo em cima da Irlanda...logo não nos afectará em nada...
O que me parece também interessante analisar neste momento é que da mesma forma que a massa fria que nos afectará se desprendeu desde NE, na transição de 22 para 23 de Janeiro poderá acontecer algo semelhante mas em menor escala o que nos manterá o frio durante mais uns dias...
Teremos isos de 0ºC por todo o continente, mas será no interior norte e centro que teremos isos -4ºC e quem sabe -8ºC...
Na Guarda e em Bragança, duas das cidades mais frias de Portugal, temos previstas mínimas à superfície de -4,9ºC e -5,4ºC, respectivamente...
Aqui no Porto chegaremos próximo dos 0ºC...é frio sim senhor, mas não é nada que não estejamos já habituados...
Aguardemos ansiosos por aquilo que aí vem...


----------



## rozzo (17 Jan 2011 às 14:58)

Bem pelo menos padrão frio vamos ter, não sei se aguentará muito ou não, porque há sinais (no longo prazo) de ser efémero. Mas esperemos que não.  
De resto bastante frio a entrar, mas a bolsa de ar mais frio e instável em altitude a ficar-se pelo Mediterrâneo. Parece que já há algum consenso nos modelos.
Portanto instabilidade nem vê-la, só frio seco!

Mas com a ressalva, de aqui vivermos sempre de detalhes, e muitas vezes esses detalhes são pequenas depressões modeladas em cima da hora. Praticamente todos os eventos de cotas baixas no litoral que tenho visto nos últimos anos são muito localizados, e são pequenas depressões não vistas nos modelos a uma semana.
Essa chance (pequena sempre) mantém-se em aberto claro!


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

COAMPS, para a tarde e noite de hoje:








E amanhã:






Amanhã será certamente um dia muito enfadonho, com aguaceiros fracos no extremo Norte e céu nublado em todo o país, ou quase todo.


----------



## jPdF (17 Jan 2011 às 22:46)

Embora se situe nos limites do imaginário computacional dos modelos, a 240h, fica a sincronia nos dois grandes gigantes de modelagem meteorológica:

ECM 12Z 17012011




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

GFS 18Z 17012011




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O anticiclone sobre as ilhas britânicas e uma cut-off a soltar-se da gélida Europa em direcção à península ibérica.

Situação a acompanhar!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2011 às 23:14)

sem duvida mas la esta a mais de 120 horas 
acho que fim de janeiro ate a primeira quinzena de fev. podemos ter aquilo que muitos desejam frio+neve!


----------



## karkov (17 Jan 2011 às 23:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sem duvida mas la esta a mais de 120 horas
> acho que fim de janeiro ate a primeira quinzena de fev. podemos ter aquilo que muitos desejam frio+neve!



dizes isso baseado na esperança amigo?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2011 às 00:44)

karkov disse:


> dizes isso baseado na esperança amigo?




isto: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

tanto o gfs como o ecmwf ja andam a mostrar a hipotese do AA subir a N
mas tambem um pouco de esperança porque estes ultimos 3 meses so tivemos um registo de queda de neva acima dos 450 m


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2011 às 01:02)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> (...)
> 
> tanto o gfs como o ecmwf ja andam a mostrar a hipotese do AA subir a N
> *mas tambem um pouco de esperança* porque estes ultimos 3 meses so tivemos um registo de queda de neva acima dos 450 m



A isso não lhe chamaria esperança, pois a lógica e a probabilidade também entram nas análises. E se bem que nada garanta que venha a suceder, é provável que sim. Pois como bem disse o colega Charlie, este ano a neve a cotas médias/baixas ocorreu uma vez e ainda nem no Inverno estávamos!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jan 2011 às 02:06)

rozzo disse:


> Bem pelo menos padrão frio vamos ter...
> Portanto instabilidade nem vê-la, só frio seco!
> 
> Mas com a ressalva, de aqui vivermos sempre de detalhes, e muitas vezes esses detalhes são pequenas depressões modeladas em cima da hora. Praticamente todos os eventos de cotas baixas no litoral que tenho visto nos últimos anos são muito localizados, e são pequenas depressões não vistas nos modelos a uma semana.
> Essa chance (pequena sempre) mantém-se em aberto claro!



A   falar assim é que a gente se entende....nem mais...
Ou seja: a surpresa nunca menosprezada , vai mantendo a gente animada..
Muitas vezes,  muito pouco acontece. Ou mesmo nada.Só frio e geada...
Vamos ver...tanta sequência que ainda pode ser desenhada ,  tanta nova estrada  que pode ainda ser desbloqueada...


----------



## karkov (18 Jan 2011 às 09:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que toda a nossa esperança ajude na concretização!!


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2011 às 10:12)

Apesar dos modelos não darem uma pinga/floco sobre nós, apenas no lado de lá da fronteira, e bem longe.. A acreditar que o vigor da entrada fria se mantém assim tão forte, eu acho difícil com SST's perto dos 15º, e cerca de -30º aos 500hPa não se formar alguma instabilidade algures..  


Mas.. Isto crendo que o cenário se mantém, e eu estou desconfiado que pode ser tudo mais enviado para Este, mais ainda para o Med. Esperemos que não.


----------



## frederico (18 Jan 2011 às 12:59)

Não tenho muito tempo para estar a pôr imagens, mas quero apenas dizer isto:

- parece que depois da entrada fria, lá para os últimos dias do mês, se poderá estabelecer uma situação de NAO negativo, com o anticiclone a norte e uma depressão a oeste a Portugal. Há muita discrepância nos modelos, mas é um cenário plausível;

- mesmo durante a entrada fria poderá haver alguma precipitação no Alentejo e no Algarve, para já uma cut-off passará muito a sul, levando a chuva para Marrocos e para o Estreito, mas com um pouco de sorte ainda poderia deixar alguma coisa aos alentejanos e aos algarvios. 

Para já, parece-me que pelo menos o Noroeste terminará o mês com a precipitação dentro da média, já o sul está distante deste cenário. Ainda assim, sublinho que basta um dia ou dois de chuva para deixar algumas estações do Algarve ou do Alentejo dentro da média do mês. Por exemplo, a média de Janeiro para Faro não vai muito além dos 60 mm. Em Janeiro de 2006, bastou uma cut-off e uma tarde de precipitação para deixar o sotavento algarvio perto perto da média de Janeiro. E nessa noite nevou na serra do Caldeirão, recordam-se?


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2011 às 13:28)

frederico disse:


> Não tenho muito tempo para estar a pôr imagens, mas quero apenas dizer isto:
> 
> - parece que depois da entrada fria, lá para os últimos dias do mês, se poderá estabelecer uma situação de NAO negativo, com o anticiclone a norte e uma depressão a oeste a Portugal. Há muita discrepância nos modelos, mas é um cenário plausível;
> 
> ...



Neste momento com a configuração apresenta pelo GFS por aqui não existe hipótese de chuva.
no que respeita ao ECM e o que mostra o cenário ás 240 horas, seria a colocação de uma depressão a sudoeste em cavamento e que poderia ficar bloqueada depois a sudoeste. Neste momento esse cenário seria  bem mais interessante.


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2011 às 13:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento com a configuração apresenta pelo GFS por aqui não existe hipótese de chuva.
> no que respeita ao ECM e o que mostra o cenário ás 240 horas, seria a colocação de uma depressão a sudoeste em cavamento e que poderia ficar bloqueada depois a sudoeste. Neste momento esse cenário seria  bem mais interessante.



Mas o ECM e as depressões a SW... Já sabemos o que costuma acontecer.

Creio que a run das 0z do GFS é mais provável, com uma entrada de NW após a entrada fria. Mas o tempo que ainda falta...

Há é uma grande possibilidade de termos a primeira onda de frio desde 2005 (e há postos no continente que ainda não tiveram nenhuma neste século). Para tal são necessários 6 dias com mínima em 5ºC inferiores à média. Segundo as últimas saídas do ECM e do GFS a duração estaria garantida, resta esperar que outros factores (vento, brisas, nevoeiro) não estraguem as mínimas.

E é como diz o Rozzo, -30ºC a 500 hpa e 15ºC à superfície pode originar alguma coisa. O primeiro embate é seco, fica-se a instabilidade pela Catalunha e sul de França, o possível 2º embate pode trazer qualquer coisa.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jan 2011 às 15:26)

O primeiro embate é a instalação do frio seco já a partir de 6a no norte da PI, estendendo-se Sábado a Portugal inteiro. Depois, a 2a parte deverá começar na 3a feira. Devemos estar atentos 2a ou 3a feira aos modelos de "pequena escala" os únicos capazes de modelar estas situações difíceis, embora sempre a menos de 72h. A esta distância, nenhum modelo global tem capacidade para modelar o que se passará a partir de 2a feira na PI, por isso apresentam sempre frio seco sem precipitação. É difícil prever o grau de intensidade, o local exacto e o momento exacto, para qualquer das probabilidades:
1. Depressão a subir da madeira/canárias para sw da PI, podendo rodear ságres ou entrar por marrocos/estreito.
2. Depressão a formar-se no mediterrâneo, mais provável, mas onde pouco nos afectaria a não ser pelo aumento do vento e do frio. Mesmo os espanhóis teriam de esperar quase na véspera para saber se influenciaria 50km mais acima ou mais abaixo.
3. Entrada de norte. Penso que apenas era suportada por um modelo ontem. Hoje não vi ainda.

De qualquer das formas, é de aproveitar esta entrada fria, com temperaturas bem frias. O vento não irá certamente permitir inversoes térmicas, senão poderíamos inclusive bater alguns recordes de Tmin, a manter-se a run das 0h ou das 6h. 

Caso não haja qualquer fiasco, aposto em alguma probabilidade a partir de 3a feira, mas seria uma situação a seguir pelos modelos de pequena escala, 72h antes!

Só temos de aguardar, frio é certo!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2011 às 17:11)

Nesta run o GFS abusou do frio .... bolas uma semana inteira com frio de rachar e eu a trabalhar á noite


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2011 às 17:30)

Caso esta última saída do GFS se concretize vamos andar nas mínimas muito perto de recordes. Mas já existiram cenários mais frios... 

Quase perfeita a entrada de frio.


----------



## cova beira (18 Jan 2011 às 19:33)

para já só vamos ter frio parece que vamos ter de esperar pelo desfecho da entrada que tem nesta altura ainda muitas opções, apesar  da longevidade da entrada continuo a achar uma entrada muito fraca nem a -8 entrará em portugal


----------



## Mix (18 Jan 2011 às 20:00)

Boas pessoal...  Parece que finalmente vamos ter frio... Reparem nos meteogramas GFS ( em muitas localidades ), cotas de neve ao nivel do mar, ou seja a cota 0....... Porque é que não vai haver precipitação, a neve estaria praticamente garantida se se mantivessem essas previsoes e acrescentassem precipitação... =(


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2011 às 20:55)

Boa noite.
Tenho estado atenta no que toca à evolução das previsões.. e hoje deparei-me com isto: http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=BRAGA

Cotas a 0. Eu esperava frio, mas nunca pensei que seria assim tanto (se realmente se verificarem as previsões). Uma coisa está em falta, a precipitação.. é realmente uma pena, com cotas a 0, não haver precipitação. Seria o cenário perfeito


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jan 2011 às 21:52)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> Tenho estado atenta no que toca à evolução das previsões.. e hoje deparei-me com isto: http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=BRAGA
> 
> Cotas a 0. Eu esperava frio, mas nunca pensei que seria assim tanto (se realmente se verificarem as previsões). Uma coisa está em falta, a precipitação.. é realmente uma pena, com cotas a 0, não haver precipitação. Seria o cenário perfeito



Faz parte do plano! Eh, eh, eh.. Primeiro o frio, depois quem sabe..Precipitação no fim do processo, ou quem sabe a 1/3 do fim! Dou 25% de probabilidades a partir de 4/5a feira que vem. 

Agora a sério, nada aponta para ocorrer precipitação, o frio está confirmado, tudo o resto é futurologia, há que aguardar!


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Jan 2011 às 22:00)

Mas que grande "super bloqueio" que aí vem... Dias bem soalheiros e céu azulão... Que saudades...  Frio, é certo, principalmente devido ao "wind chill"... E parece ser para durar, correntes de W/SW nem vê-las no horizonte...


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2011 às 22:48)

Que bom ver o meu País pintado de azul!!!


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2011 às 10:20)

Isto cada Run cada sentença.
Ontem gélidas, hoje às 00h muito menos gélidas, e ainda secas.
Agora às 6h bastante fria, com uma depressão no ponto exacto para dar neve a cotas baixas em Lisboa ou arredores, com precipitação e fluxo de NE. Mas no Sul fluxo de SW.  
Resumindo, salganhada, vai dar muitos saltos e claro esta saída milagrosa não é para levar à letra.
Apenas para lembrar mais uma vez, tal como já tinha dito, que nestas situações, é ao detalhe na ordem das dezenas de km's, é para esquecer cenários de neve a cotas baixas generalizadas, e que só agora quase em cima vão começar a aparecer cenários de alguma pequena ciclogénese. Pequena mesma, e isto se realmente vier a acontecer... E se acontecer, exactamente onde, nem em sonhos saber até praticamente à vespera. Portanto se ela se confirmar, vai ficar tudo a roer unhas para saber onde está a zona de advecção quente, e onde está o flanco da depressão onde se mantém a injecção de NE constante com frio.


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2011 às 10:24)

Bons dias,

Bem, parece que se começa a modelar alguma precipitação...já não é a primeira vez que aparece um cenário destas nos últimos dias... 

















Fonte: Meteociel

Bons tempos se aguardam certamente...vamos então curtir o frio primeiro porque depois parece que poderá


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Jan 2011 às 10:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Que bom ver o meu País pintado de azul!!!




Vai sonhando vai... aqui é mais dia dos namorados: vermelho... paixão!!!


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2011 às 10:32)

Excelentes notícias! Aparecer precipitação numa saída a esta distância é bom sinal. Mas atenção apenas a um pormenor. *Não deixa de ser uma saída isolada para já*... Agora se duas ou três saídas reforçarem a tendência temos motivos para alguma excitação!


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2011 às 10:40)

vitamos disse:


> Excelentes notícias! Aparecer precipitação numa saída a esta distância é bom sinal. Mas atenção apenas a um pormenor. *Não deixa de ser uma saída isolada para já*... Agora se duas ou três saídas reforçarem a tendência temos motivos para alguma excitação!



Não sei de que local falas .. mas aqui no sul já alguma saidas que se vem verificando isso em especial nas ultimas 3/4 runs !!
Se bem acho que está tudo muito confuso, com uma depressão com uma localização muito anormal do meu ponto de vista claro !!


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2011 às 10:43)

vitamos disse:


> Excelentes notícias! Aparecer precipitação numa saída a esta distância é bom sinal. Mas atenção apenas a um pormenor. *Não deixa de ser uma saída isolada para já*... Agora se duas ou três saídas reforçarem a tendência temos motivos para alguma excitação!



É verdade vitamos,

É como o Rozzo diz e bem, tudo dependerá 1º da passagem ou não do centro do núcleo pelo nosso país (alguns modelos dizem que sim - GFS, UKMO são exemplos) e outros nem por isso (GEM, BOM,...)), depois dependerá claro está da temperatura a 500hPa... quanto mais baixa melhor.

Mas claro está, para já é bom sinal aparecer algo assim, mas vai haver muito nowcasting neste evento e poderá até passar apenas pelo frio...mas quem sabe...para já parece-me uma saída a lembrar 29 de Janeiro de 2006, em tudo


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2011 às 10:54)

Grande saída, embora como já foi dito ainda é isolada.

Mesmo que esta previsão se venha a concretizar o nowcasting é que diria onde realmente o "elemento branco" iria cair e a que cotas.

Mirones, em relação a Janeiro de 2006, até são bem diferentes os cenários. Em Janeiro/2006 as temp850/500Hpa eram um pouco mais baixas e isso pode fazer toda a diferença. Mas por outro lado este cenário teria outra vantagem, é injectado ar mais frio bem mais cedo. Nowcasting, para que te quero...

Já agora informo que o Stock de CalmexAA foi reforçado...


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2011 às 11:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Grande saída, embora como já foi dito ainda é isolada.
> 
> Mesmo que esta previsão se venha a concretizar o nowcasting é que diria onde realmente o "elemento branco" iria cair e a que cotas.
> 
> ...



HotSpot, pelos dados que encontrei no Arquivo NCEP a temperatura a 850hPa não era mais baixa em 2006, a de 500hPa não consegui identificar:






Fonte: Meteociel

Poderá ter baixado aquando da passagem do núcleo, o que terá levado ao rápido arrefecimento...situação que poderá, a meu ver, repetir-se, casp o núcleo atravesse Portugal...


----------



## vitamos (19 Jan 2011 às 11:06)

HotSpot disse:


> Mirones, em relação a Janeiro de 2006, até são bem diferentes os cenários. Em Janeiro/2006 as temp850/500Hpa eram um pouco mais baixas e isso pode fazer toda a diferença. Mas por outro lado este cenário teria outra vantagem, é injectado ar mais frio bem mais cedo. Nowcasting, para que te quero...



Nem mais e já agora outra pequena diferença... Em 2006 houve uma cut off extremamente bem delineada com um núcleo frio confinado que, no caso de Lisboa e arredores, fez um varrimento Norte - Sul. Neste caso e neste hipotético cenário seria um varrimento Sul - Norte. À partida e sendo em período diurno poderia não ser positivo tal facto. Mas nestas situações com ar frio instalado, o pico do dia poderá não significar muito em termos de condições para a ocorrência de neve, com as temperaturas a não subirem o suficiente para estragar "a festa". Vamos aguardar... Mas no meio deste marasmo sabe bem ver estes cenários


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2011 às 11:17)

Como disse o Vitamos, nesse caso de 2006 a depressão estavas bem marcada a vir de NorteSul.
Aqui está mais estagnada a S/SW, como muitas que tem havido nestes dois últimos Invernos, ou também como a de 28Jan 2007.

A temperatura aos 500hPa sobre Lisboa em 2006 rondava os -32º, muito frio, aliás por alguma razão estava tão instável, e houve aguaceiros fortes com granizo e trovoada antes da neve. Neste caso está frio também em altitude, mas um pouco menos, não há quase CAPE, e sabemos bem o papel do frio em altitude para fazer descer ar frio até à superfície em aguaceiros fortes.

Mas pronto, é apenas uma saída isolada, que se calhar à tarde já todos esquecemos! Não deixando realmente de ser bonita.
Os meteogramas desta saída dão neve bem generosa no Alto Alentejo no ínicio do evento, sendo depois varrida pela chuva.
Vejam o meteograma de Elvas.


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2011 às 11:32)

Percebo o que querem dizer e concordo com a questão do fluxo mas a meu ver há realmente uma enorme diferença para 2007, perante esta hipotética saída já desmentida/adiada pelo ensemble, o frio instalado é muito maior do que nessa altura, por exemplo a 850hPa.


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2011 às 11:36)

mirones disse:


> Percebo o que querem dizer e concordo com a questão do fluxo mas a meu ver há realmente uma enorme diferença para 2007, perante esta hipotética saída já desmentida/adiada pelo ensemble, o frio instalado é muito maior do que nessa altura, por exemplo a 850hPa.



Essa de 2007 é quase um mistério/milagre! 
Cada vez que olho para as cartas e para as sondagens do dia, parece impossível que estivesse a nevar a cotas baixas, mas esteve! 


A melhor conclusão que tiro é que foi algo tão localizado e a pequena escala, que re-análises e modelos para esse dia estarão sempre em falha.


----------



## RMira (19 Jan 2011 às 11:40)

rozzo disse:


> Essa de 2007 é quase um mistério/milagre!
> Cada vez que olho para as cartas e para as sondagens do dia, parece impossível que estivesse a nevar a cotas baixas, mas esteve!
> 
> 
> A melhor conclusão que tiro é que foi algo tão localizado e a pequena escala, que re-análises e modelos para esse dia estarão sempre em falha.





É isso mesmo que nos faz vibrar, é a meteorologia...


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2011 às 12:02)

O frio já está garantido em menor ou maior escala, agora a precipitação ainda temos que esperar mais um pouco

Como está actualmente previsto a precipitação não iria chegar ao Norte do Pais, pelo que aqui para Bragança esta saída não foi assim tão boa...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2011 às 12:28)

*Tempo frio para os próximos dias*



> De acordo com o Centro de Previsão do IM, prevê-se para os próximos dias no continente, uma diminuição gradual da temperatura, fundamentalmente na temperatura mínima, com maior significado nos dias 20 a 22 de Janeiro. A partir de dia 22 verifica-se uma tendência para a ocorrência de céu geralmente limpo e continuação de tempo frio. Este arrefecimento será devido à advecção de uma massa de ar frio com trajecto continental.
> 
> Prevê-se para este período uma diminuição na temperatura mínima de cerca de 7ºC em média, nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, e de cerca de 4ºC em média, no litoral Oeste e região Sul.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2011 às 12:34)

ainda e cedo para falar em precipitaçoes!!!
penso que para sabad ja podemos tirar algumas conclusoes do que ira ser a semana!contudo penso que vai colacar novamente precipitaçao para o fim de semana de 28 a 30.


----------



## Sulman (19 Jan 2011 às 12:44)

O modelo GFS para Arraiolos prevê para Segunda-Feira uma mínima de -2,4 e uma máxima de 1.1 com precipitação, ou seja, neve, devido ao facto das temperaturas estarem negativas nas camadas superiores da atmosfera e as cotas a "passearem" entre os 0 e os 400m. Será?


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2011 às 13:01)

MSantos disse:


> O frio já está garantido em menor ou maior escala, agora a precipitação ainda temos que esperar mais um pouco
> 
> Como está actualmente previsto a precipitação não iria chegar ao Norte do Pais, pelo que aqui para Bragança esta saída não foi assim tão boa...



Pois para Portel é absolutamente imelhorável, provavelmente a melhor saída de sempre num primeiro painel. Segundo os diagramas Meteopt teríamos, de caras, nem é preciso ver perfis, 17,5 mm em forma de neve ao longo do dia de Segunda-feira. Os últimos 4 mm já poderiam ser sob a forma de chuva, mas se acontecesse como costume e o frio se aguentasse mais do que prevêem os modelos, poderíamos ter na manhã de Terça feira 20 cm de neve!!!!!!!!!!

Pena que vá mudar já daqui a umas horas. Mas esta saída é apenas uma amostra do que poderá acontecer caso TUDO corra bem:

- a depressão a formar-se a SSW;
- o frio a instalar-se antes da precipitação;
- a precipitação iniciar-se logo ao início do dia, impedindo o aquecimento por luz solar, mas permitindo o arrefecimento nocturno com céu limpo.

Os ensembles não acompanham a saída operacional, o que é normal devido à menor resolução, não conseguem ainda ver estes pormenores. O ECM está parecido com o GFS, um pouco mais fraco quer em relação ao frio a 850 hpa, quer no cavamento da depressão. Mas nos ultimos tempos o GFS tem dominado.


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2011 às 13:30)

Mas não teremos precipitação? Segundo os modelos que vi, e o IM, não haverá precipitação. Haverá sim, frio seco. A minima em Braga descerá aos -3.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2011 às 13:43)

Paula disse:


> Mas não teremos precipitação? Segundo os modelos que vi, e o IM, não haverá precipitação. Haverá sim, frio seco. A minima em Braga descerá aos -3.



Não se sabe, o GFS mete precipitação nesta run (6z) mas é isolada, por isso é incerto e talvez se esfume  Mas se se concretizar o interior e o Alto Alentejo devem ver neve.


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2011 às 13:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não se sabe, o GFS mete precipitação nesta run (6z) mas é isolada, por isso é incerto e talvez se esfume  Mas se se concretizar o interior e o Alto Alentejo devem ver neve.





E nós a ver navios


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2011 às 13:52)

Se a precipitação (se houver) decidir ir um pouco mais para norte, podem ver alguma coisinha. 

Interessante o que o JMA põe no dia 22.


----------



## Paula (19 Jan 2011 às 13:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se a precipitação (se houver) decidir ir um pouco mais para norte, podem ver alguma coisinha.
> 
> Interessante o que o JMA põe no dia 22.




Vamos mantendo a esperança, mas sem grandes euforismos


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jan 2011 às 14:39)

David sf disse:


> Pois para Portel é absolutamente imelhorável, provavelmente a melhor saída de sempre num primeiro painel. Segundo os diagramas Meteopt teríamos, de caras, nem é preciso ver perfis, 17,5 mm em forma de neve ao longo do dia de Segunda-feira.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




É imelhorável e não só pra Portel...







Até fico com


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2011 às 14:50)

Em relação a 2006 ainda está um pouco longe, mas mesmo assim era bonito de se ver, espero que esta tendênçia se mantenha.


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2011 às 15:22)

Apenas para complementar o que já aqui foi referido, ficam os diagramas do MeteoPT de várias localidades do Interior Alentejano! Mais que não seja, para memória futura! 

Um verdadeiro sonho. Eu igualmente nunca vi a cota 0 e com precipitação! 





































Acumulação de neve prevista pelo WeatherOnline:












E aqui segundo o Wetter3:












Gostaria apenas de acrescentar que para este período, já foi mais vezes modelada alguma precipitação em forma de neve para o interior alentejano. Portanto esta não é filha única  :

Ambas do dia 18 de Janeiro:










Esta já do presente dia:






E estas são do passado dia 16 de Janeiro. Muito parecidas ao que foi hoje modelado nas saída das 06h:
















Se com tudo isto é garantida alguma coisa? Claro que não!! A probabilidade é mesmo não cair gota! 
Como já foi dito várias vezes pelos "experts" cá da casa neste tema, o nosso país para ter neve a cotas baixas depende de pormenores que se encaixem no local exacto e no timing certo. É por isso que provavelmente nunca poderemos vir a afirmar com certeza que no dia "x" neva em Lisboa ou em Elvas. Até porque neve nestes locais é uma coisa que apesar de parecer estar a acontecer com uma maior regularidade  ainda é coisa muito RARA! 
E é também pela incerteza do fenómeno e da sua difícil modelação, que quando aparece nos trás tanta alegria e suspense! 

Agora lá que era giro, isso era garantidamente!


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2011 às 15:49)

A situação está interessante...a formação de um cavado de NE, que se junta com uma cut-off em altura que progride de W desde os Açores....neste cenario há uma area instavel no bordo quente do sistema que deverá deixar precipitação numa faixa desde o S da Peninsula e a Madeira/Marrocos.

No bordo frio do complexo depressionario, a advecção de ar seco não é favoravel á ocorrencia de precipitação...mas há a possibilidade de que o Alentejo e Algarve possam ter alguma sorte, já que é plausivel que se forme uma camada de inversão em altura ( uma pluma de ar mais quente e humido) que possa gerar precipitação...que certamente cairia em meio favoravel á manutenção do estado solido ( ar frio e seco nos niveis baixos e medios).

Poranto...2f/3f poderá haver alguma esperança de neve ou freezing rain no sul do continente.

Mais á frente, durante a semana, há a hipotese do centro de altas pressões se isolar no NW/N Europeu, formando um ramo do jet que passaria entre os Açores e o Mediterraneo, levando o a pluma fria um pouco mais para N...e podendo gerar alguma perturbação que causasse chuva em Portugal continental...ficariamos a zona de fronteira ( com todas as surpresas que isso pode causar).
Essa chuva cairia certamente sob forma de neve a cotas medias...mas talvez já não haja frio suficiente para cotas muito baixas.


No geral o ensemble das 06z para Lisboa não é muito animador, já que coloca uma janela de opurtunidade muito curta....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A ver vamos


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2011 às 15:51)

De facto os próximos dias vão ser interessantes devido a uma descida acentuada dos valores da temperatura do ar, pena que mais uma vez a precipitação não acompanhe o frio, talvez as regiões do Sul consigam ter alguma surpresa mas sinceramente visto o panorama parece-me bastante difícil.
Vamos ver a nova run do gfs 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2011 às 16:34)

Esta saída do GFS (12h) foi uma desgraça...  
Muito menos frio, neve no sul só na serra de São Mamede!


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2011 às 16:38)

Como já tinha referido, situações onde possa ocorrer precipitação dispersa, deverão ser seguidas através de modelos de menor escala, como os que são usados pelo IM e AEMET, mas a mais de 72h não vale a pena! Sábado já será mais seguro falar de probabilidades de precipitação para 2a ou 3a feira. 
Creio que existem probabilidades reais de que ocorra alguma surpresa, mas sem certezas ainda.. Não creio é que a tantas horas de distância, possamos fiar-nos em modelos globais para a ocorrência de precipitação muito localizada ou dispersa!

Não é uma nota negativa, é também uma nota positiva, pois estes modelos até lá ainda vão retirar e meter precipitação, assim como frio! Há que esperar mais um pouquito..


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jan 2011 às 16:58)

Umas ligeiras diferenças


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2011 às 17:22)

Pois como já era de se esperar nesta saida tiraram um belo bocado de frio, mas ainda falta muito tempo, muitas run's para sair, por isso não vamos desanimar, pode ser que voltem a colocar mais frio.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2011 às 17:45)

Kraliv disse:


> Umas ligeiras diferenças


Pois exacto, tiraram frio, meteram precipitação e a cota subiu. Só visto.  Mas como o Chasing Thunder disse ainda faltam muitas runs.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2011 às 17:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pois exacto, tiraram frio, meteram precipitação e a cota subiu. Só visto.  Mas como o Chasing Thunder disse ainda faltam muitas runs.



Não, não meteram precipitação... Olhe lá para o gráfico e repare que retiraram precipitação...


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

Segundo a run das 12h do GFS, e imaginando que amanhã era 2a feira.. Iria nevar em Castelo Branco de manhã. Ora, a ocorrer precipitação não acredito que a temperatura disparasse tanto (ainda por cima a nevar de manhã), quando muito a temperatura subiria apenas 4C ao longo do dia! É por isso que estes modelos globais não têm em conta os pormenores locais. 

Mas vamos sonhando..  Até lá muita coisa aparece e desaparece!

Já faltava alguma animação aqui no Fórum!!


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2011 às 18:29)

Outra coisa importante lembrar, em especial para condições limite, é que ar que se irá instalar na PI, é extremamente seco! Digamos que há apenas umas résteas de humidade no sul de andaluzia. Tal poderá ajudar a que a precipitação seja sólida em situações limite. Haja precipitação e que perdure circulação de este/nordeste, depois veremos as surpresas!


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Jan 2011 às 18:47)

Kraliv disse:


> Umas ligeiras diferenças



Kraliv,

e repara que é para uma previsão a "apenas" 5 dias. 

Ao contrário da maior partes das opiniões dos membros do forum este GFS não me convence.

repare-se na variação de temperatura (7ºC)... a variação de precipitação entre runs não me espanta nada mas a temperatura aumentar 7ºC entre runs consecutivas...

era giro neve no Redondo. Em Lisboa nem pensar!

bernardino


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2011 às 19:00)

c.bernardino disse:


> Kraliv,
> 
> e repara que é para uma previsão a "apenas" 5 dias.
> 
> ...



Cuidado com o que se afirma! Já muita gente engoliu alguns "sapos" ao fim de uns dias... 
Por isso eu digo que o mais provável é não nevar em Lisboa (Sintra, Amadora etc, mas... 

Quanto às diferenças de temperatura e a previsão ser a "apenas" 5 dias. Caro c.bernardino, faz uma pesquisa às últimas situações de neve e depois verás que tanta coisa variou e foi modelada até há hora H, e ainda assim tivemos de nos agarrar ao now casting! A meteorologia em situações de frio e neve a cotas baixas, no nosso pequeno rectângulo, não é nada fácil de modelar.

E o que faz este modelo ser popular é disponibilizar tudo a todos nós, bem ao contrário do europeu que nos oferece meia-dúzia de cartas e bem espaçadas no tempo, não vão eles perder muitos €€€ .

É preciso muita tranquilidade!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2011 às 19:00)

Pedro disse:


> Não, não meteram precipitação... Olhe lá para o gráfico e repare que retiraram precipitação...


Meteram sim, no meteograma em Portalegre no dia 24 mostra. Na run das 6z, mostrava frio, pouca precipitação e cotas baixíssimas, agora não, mas dá mais precipitação.







Thomar disse:


> Muito menos frio, neve no sul só na serra de São Mamede!


Não sei não...


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

Apesar da RUN12z do GFS ter piorado bastante o "panorama" o Freemeteo continua "optimista e aqui está a prova disso:


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Meteram sim, no meteograma em Portalegre no dia 24 mostra. Na run das 6z, mostrava frio, pouca precipitação e cotas baixíssimas, agora não, mas dá mais precipitação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spider companheiro, olha-me lá essa matemática 

Run GFS das 06H:
0,8+4,7+2,2+0,2+0,2=*8,1*

Run GFS das 12h:
0,5+2,5+1,4+0,3+0,5+0,2=*5,4*

Confirmar antes de afirmar nunca fez mal a ninguém! 


@*squidward*: Isso é a saída das 06h, só actualizaram agora à pouco. Andam varias horas atrasados!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2011 às 19:14)

actioman disse:


> Spider companheiro, olha-me lá essa matemática
> 
> Run GFS das 06H:
> 0,8+4,7+2,2+0,2+0,2=*8,1*
> ...


 Não me fiz entender, eu queria dizer que agora há precipitação em mais horas, não o total se é menos ou mais. E eu sei que a matemática não anda boa não, mas não é a esse ponto


----------



## PAIM2010 (19 Jan 2011 às 19:19)

o freemeteo preve  queda de neve ou saraiva  em Lisboa na segunda feira ,


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2011 às 19:24)

PAIM2010 disse:


> o freemeteo preve  queda de neve ou saraiva  em Lisboa na segunda feira ,



Atenção que o freemeteo esta a mostrar a run das 06 agora isso vai tudo ao ar na próxima actualização quando passar para a run das 12 do GFS...para dizer a verdade já gostei mais dos modelos do que agora!!a única excepção foi a run das 06 do GFS..mas pronto muito frio já ninguém nos tira!! mas já estou a desconfiar de se ter extremos tão baixos.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2011 às 19:28)

Nada como umas run's destas para animar o pessoal 

Mas mais uma vez calma, muita água ainda vai correr por baixo da ponte (ou neve acumular em cima da ponte).

Estamos ainda a bastantes horas do "possível" evento. Ainda não se sabe se vai existir depressão, a existir quem sairá mais favorecido. As condições mínimas para existir alguma coisa estão neste momento modeladas mas amanhã podem já não existir.

Na minha opinião é mesmo esperar até à última, e que espera desesperante...

Condições para já "quase" garantidas e que são positivas. Um Leste vigoroso, boa injecção de ar frio pré-evento e níveis de humidade baixos...tudo o resto é esperar para ver.


----------



## PAIM2010 (19 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

agora é o underground weather a preve neve para lisboa..


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2011 às 19:41)

miguel disse:


> Atenção que o freemeteo esta a mostrar a run das 06 agora isso vai tudo ao ar na próxima actualização quando passar para a run das 12 do GFS...para dizer a verdade já gostei mais dos modelos do que agora!!a única excepção foi a run das 06 do GFS..mas pronto muito frio já ninguém nos tira!! mas já estou a desconfiar de se ter extremos tão baixos.



Por acaso sempre tinha a ideia, que às 19h o Freemeteo actualizava para a Run das 12h, sendo assim compreendo agora o porquê de tanto "optimismo" por parte do Freemeteo


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

Temos de bloquear as desilusões, porque não é possível termos tudo tipo 2 em 1! É óbvio que quando os modelos aumentam a precipitação, aumenta a Tmin, e quando reduzem a precipitação diminui a Tmin! Desta etapa final do mês de janeiro, apenas seriam possíveis 2 sonhos:
1. frio seco, sem vento, permitindo inversão térmica, capaz de baixar a Tmin o suficiente para atingir recordes absolutos. Probabilidade: próxima de zero!
2. Ocorrer instabilidade a meio ou no fim do evento de frio, com nebulosidade e precipitação, subindo as Tmin, mas permitindo sonhar com precipitação sólida. Probabilidade: 25% a sul do sistema montejunto-estrela, dependendo também das cotas, hora do dia, %HR,...


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Jan 2011 às 20:05)

Paulo H disse:


> 2. Ocorrer instabilidade a meio ou no fim do evento de frio, com nebulosidade e precipitação, subindo as Tmin, mas permitindo sonhar com precipitação sólida. Probabilidade: 25% a sul do sistema montejunto-estrela, dependendo também das cotas, hora do dia, %HR,...



Apesar de concordar com o que escreve na generalidade, onde se baseia para assumir um valor de 25%?

obrigado


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jan 2011 às 20:09)

Ainda bem que vem aí algum frio, este mês de Janeiro tem andado muito quente por aqui.


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2011 às 20:21)

miguel disse:


> Atenção que o freemeteo esta a mostrar a run das 06 agora isso vai tudo ao ar na próxima actualização quando passar para a run das 12 do GFS...para dizer a verdade já gostei mais dos modelos do que agora!!a única excepção foi a run das 06 do GFS..mas pronto muito frio já ninguém nos tira!! mas já estou a desconfiar de se ter extremos tão baixos.



O Freemeteo neste momento tem neve ou saraiva fraca em Lisboa, baseando-se na run das 12z. Porque em Portel tem o mesmo, mas com temperatura máxima na Segunda feira de 7,6ºC, em conformidade com os 7,5ºC do diagrama Meteopt das 12z, enquanto que na run das 06z a máxima era de cerca de 1ºC.

Mas todos conhecemos o Freemeteo e o seu habitual optimismo exagerado.


----------



## cactus (19 Jan 2011 às 22:29)

David sf disse:


> O Freemeteo neste momento tem neve ou saraiva fraca em Lisboa, baseando-se na run das 12z. Porque em Portel tem o mesmo, mas com temperatura máxima na Segunda feira de 7,6ºC, em conformidade com os 7,5ºC do diagrama Meteopt das 12z, enquanto que na run das 06z a máxima era de cerca de 1ºC.
> 
> Mas todos conhecemos o Freemeteo e o seu habitual optimismo exagerado.



Já agora tambem para setubal tanto o freemeteo como o undergraund o mostram, com uma vantaj«gem em relacao a lisboa é que colocam neve/ saraiva de manhã , e chuva ou saraiva para lá do meio dia... Será que sim, será que não....enfim


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2011 às 22:45)

Acima e abaixo, quente e frio, Este e Oeste, a coisa vai oscilando de saída para saída, portanto à partida 2ª teremos um evento interessante. Não se sabe é onde nem bem como..
Mas interessante também é nas últimas saídas dos principais modelos, depois de ficar algo ameno a seguir a esse evento, é vir um "reload", claro ainda no 2º painel!


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2011 às 22:47)

c.bernardino disse:


> Apesar de concordar com o que escreve na generalidade, onde se baseia para assumir um valor de 25%?
> 
> obrigado



Não me estou baseando em nada de concreto, ou seja, em nada de determinista! Estou apenas baseando-me naquilo que acredito ser falha diária dos modelos: 2% (o que é bem aceitável, para erro/desvio de previsão, na meteorologia existem factos, mas também com uma natureza probabilistica)! Ora 
como faltam 5 ou 6 dias, diria que 2^5 ou 2^6 de erros diários acumulados, resulta (1-erro)x100% = 36% hipóteses ou menos.. 

É apenas uma opinião não-determinista, tendo em conta a distância a que nos encontramos ainda do possível evento! Falando sério, só a menos de 72h, às vezes até só de véspera! Daí os 25%.. 

Ps: Gosto mais da run das 18h do GFS!!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2011 às 22:50)

Deixo aqui uma dica ao pessoal menos experiente(como sei eu tivesse muita experiência) não confiem muito no freemeteo e outros sites do género, são pouco fiáveis


----------



## aikkoset (19 Jan 2011 às 23:26)

MSantos disse:


> Deixo aqui uma dica ao pessoal menos experiente(como sei eu tivesse muita experiência) não confiem muito no freemeteo e outros sites do género, são pouco fiáveis



Concordo, e quais são os fiáveis


----------



## cactus (20 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

aikkoset disse:


> Concordo, e quais são os fiáveis



boa pergunta


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2011 às 00:10)

aikkoset disse:


> Concordo, e quais são os fiáveis



Nenhum modelo ou site é 100% fiável, simplesmente cenários longínquos (a mais de 3 dias) são ainda difíceis de retirar certezas, por isso o ideal mesmo é não ligar a cenários a mais de 72h ou até mesmo 48h como nestes casos.


----------



## cactus (20 Jan 2011 às 00:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nenhum modelo ou site é 100% fiável, simplesmente cenários longínquos (a mais de 3 dias) são ainda difíceis de retirar certezas, por isso o ideal mesmo é não ligar a cenários a mais de 72h ou até mesmo 48h como nestes casos.



Nesse caso não há debate de ideias e fecha-se o forum, se calhar é a solucão..


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2011 às 00:15)

Cá estamos à espera de um possível evento que nos traga animação. Não que este tópico não esteja animado, mas o que seria desejável eram dias animados por situações "interessantemente" interessantes em termos meramente meteorológicos...

Bem, analisando as previsões para os próximos 3 dias, o que haverá a salientar será o vento de componente NE\E, o qual poderá ser forte. Será porventura esse vento com trajecto continental que trará a massa de ar mais fria até ao continente.

Nesta carta do Met Office para as 00h de 22 de Janeiro, temos o AA posicionado bem em cima das ilhas britânicas, com as correspondentes isóbaras e que mostram que a 1ª zona a receber o ar frio será o norte. O trajecto do ar frio irá fazer-se com ventos por vezes fortes, vindos do centro da Europa.








Na imagem seguinte temos a previsão do sítio britânico WCWeather para Paços de Ferreira. Note-se o vento previsto nos dias 21, 22 e 23 (aqui em milhas por hora - converter multiplicando por 1,6093 para obter em Km\h)


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2011 às 00:26)

aikkoset disse:


> Concordo, e quais são os fiáveis



Os sites de previsões automáticas, como o freemeteo, são feitos com base nas saídas de modelos globais que não têm em conta as especificidades de cada local, por isso apenas indicam uma tendência, que quanto mais longínqua no tempo for maior probabilidade tem de estar errada.

Para previsões a curta distância em Portugal as mais fiáveis são as do IM. 

Em vez de consultarem os sites de previsões automáticas tentem começar a a ver os mapas das runs dos principais modelos, ao princípio parecem um arco íris de cores sem significado nenhum, mas com um pouco de pratica conseguem "ler" o que os mapas e as cores representam


----------



## cactus (20 Jan 2011 às 01:15)

MSantos disse:


> Os sites de previsões automáticas, como o freemeteo, são feitos com base nas saídas de modelos globais que não têm em conta as especificidades de cada local, por isso apenas indicam uma tendência, que quanto mais longínqua no tempo for maior probabilidade tem de estar errada.
> 
> Para previsões a curta distância em Portugal as mais fiáveis são as do IM.
> 
> Em vez de consultarem os sites de previsões automáticas tentem começar a a ver os mapas das runs dos principais modelos, ao princípio parecem um arco íris de cores sem significado nenhum, mas com um pouco de pratica conseguem "ler" o que os mapas e as cores representam



o IM ?? bolas falham tanto como os outros em 2006 foi o que se viu , entre muitas outras ocasioes , desde situacoes de alguma gravidade com avisos para as populacoes extemamente retardados, mas são opinioes é claro


----------



## aikkoset (20 Jan 2011 às 02:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nenhum modelo ou site é 100% fiável, simplesmente cenários longínquos (a mais de 3 dias) são ainda difíceis de retirar certezas, por isso o ideal mesmo é não ligar a cenários a mais de 72h ou até mesmo 48h como nestes casos.



Ok!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jan 2011 às 02:35)

MSantos disse:


> Os sites de previsões automáticas, como o freemeteo, são feitos com base nas saídas de modelos globais que não têm em conta as especificidades de cada local, por isso apenas indicam uma tendência, que quanto mais longínqua no tempo for maior probabilidade tem de estar errada.
> 
> Para previsões a curta distância em Portugal as mais fiáveis são as do IM.
> 
> Em vez de consultarem os sites de previsões automáticas tentem começar a a ver os mapas das runs dos principais modelos, ao princípio parecem um arco íris de cores sem significado nenhum, mas com um pouco de pratica conseguem "ler" o que os mapas e as cores representam



Concordo contigo!! Relativamente ao IM a previsões a curta distância.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2011 às 03:59)

Vemos uma porta entreaberta e alguns de nós ficam  desde logo atentos, 
Outros , mais sedentos,  já em  alvoroço.
Para uns, pode haver cereja no topo.
Outros,  acham que lhes vai calhar apenas o caroço.
Uns animam a conversa, outros opinam à pressa,
Alguns cépticos, outros crentes  e  muitos  já  descontentes.
Claro que depois da fartura invulgar  outros há , que lembram passados recentes.
Uns,  não vêem  jeito de como desatar este novelo.
Outros regozijam-se com  a última saída de tal  modelo .
Há quem lembre logo as  reviravoltas  e as cambalhotas porque ainda falta…
e há quem  diga já: é agora,  malta…
E eu ? o que é que digo?
Pois eu acho que Todos estamos já a ganhar.
Se nada vier  para além do frio,
Se nada estiver para chegar ,
Gosto desta conversa afiada, deste  fio a  pavio  neste especular .
Claro que seria melhor que houvesse muitos eventos a relatar…
Veremos...


----------



## cardu (20 Jan 2011 às 04:20)

vai ser mais do mesmo.... muito frio e tempo seco no fim de semana e depois com o aproximar da precipitação as temperaturas voltam a subir no inicio da próxima semana...


----------



## Teles (20 Jan 2011 às 07:59)

Já se está a efectuar o abastecimento em caso de ruptura de stock


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jan 2011 às 09:48)

Teles disse:


> Já se está a efectuar o abastecimento em caso de ruptura de stock



Desculpa a minha ignorancia. Mas que é isso? Sal?


----------



## Magnusson (20 Jan 2011 às 09:52)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorancia. Mas que é isso? Sal?



Comprimidos Calmex, para o pessoal acalmar


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2011 às 09:57)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorancia. Mas que é isso? Sal?



É uma brincadeira que existe há alguns anos aqui no MeteoPT, o *cAAlmex+*, é um medicamento fictício, inventado no meteoPT para as desilusões meteorológicas profundas ou situações de Anticiclone Açores prolongado(AA) 







Desculpem o off topic...


----------



## Teles (20 Jan 2011 às 10:13)

Nem mais , é que vai ser preciso , para alguns


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2011 às 10:19)

E bem que podem pedir um reforço do stock de cAAlmex, porque a run das 06z voltou a subir as expectativas:


----------



## RMira (20 Jan 2011 às 10:42)

David sf disse:


> E bem que podem pedir um reforço do stock de cAAlmex, porque a run das 06z voltou a subir as expectativas



A Run das 06z vai passar a ser conhecida como a optimistic run 

De qualquer forma, continua a ser um cenário em que alguns modelos mantém a aposta... GME/DWD, NOGAPS (embora mais suave), GFS. Bem, vai ser um autêntico duelo de titãs


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2011 às 10:42)

Breves palavras apenas sobre um pormenor discutido ontem à noite, e sobre o qual o MSantos proferiu acertadas palavras.

Os modelos são aquilo que são. Ou seja, outputs gráficos de determinados parâmetros que depois são disponibilizados ao público. Aquilo que apresentam em determinado quadro são um  output directo. Mais, ou menos acertados, apresentam a informação gráfica do que o respectivo modelo debita. Neste caso são sempre de consulta prioritária em relação aos sites de previsão (freemeteo's e afins...). Isto porque cada um desses sites desmultiplica-se em localizações específicas por coordenadas. Todas essas localizações a nível mundial não têm em conta as particularidades de cada local específico. Seja em imprecisões de altitude, características orográficas, etc...
Daí se dizerem que estes sites não são de confiança na previsão do estado do tempo. 
Agora têm os sites de previsão alguma utilidade? SIM, se forem analisados com cautelas. Se formos por exemplo para um freemeteo, com a experiência anterior de n situações é possível ver onde eles costumam falhar, seja por excesso ou defeito. Existe ainda outra utilidade nestes sites. Por exemplo o FORECA é um output do ECMWF. Uma vez que não é fácil aceder a certos produtos do ECMWF é possível por este site _*ter uma ideia *_ de alguns parâmetros que o ECM modela. Com as devidas reservas acaba por ser uma ferramenta útil!
Agora obviamente que cenários quer a curto, quer a médio, quer a longo prazo podem SEMPRE ser discutidas neste tópico. Como em tudo na vida há é que saber distinguir as situações e ter bom senso... Distinguir "quase certezas", de fortes possibilidades, possibilidades, tendências, hipóteses...

Bom seguimento a  todos!


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2011 às 11:27)

Ensemble para o Alentejo, com muitas linhas a meter precipitação a partir da noite de Domingo. E com isos negativas:


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2011 às 14:50)

Neste momento temos tempo frio nos próximos dias, sendo que neste momento na Segunda e Terça Feira segundo o GFS existe alguma probabilidade de precipitação fraca e dispersa !!
Para mim depois disso neste momento ainda é ficção cientifica declaradamente !!

nada garante ainda neste momento que exista aquela depressão na Quarta Feira, porque afinal de contas ainda falta uma semana !!


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2011 às 15:14)

Hoje parece ser o dia 0, a partir do qual as temperaturas iniciarão uma descida acentuada de 4C a 7C, pelo menos até domingo.

Mas onde pára o frio neste momento? Dei uma vista de olhos às observações de temperatura à hora actual, e confirma-se que o frio já aí vem: 
- Alemanha, localidades na média de 0C, de -5C a +5C
-França, localidades na média de 5C, de 0C a 10C.

Parece pouco ainda, e tratando-se de países distantes, mas trata-se de temperaturas a esta hora. O arrefecimento só agora começou.


----------



## Teles (20 Jan 2011 às 15:35)




----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2011 às 16:23)

Saída das 12h do GFS. Baralha e dá de novo! Retira toda a precipitação sobre Portugal Continental! 






E também retirou bastante do frio que foi modelado antes!

Tanto a 500hPa como a 850hPa.











E não podemos esquecer que o ECMW, também não vê lá muito frio por cá. E pelo que se pode deduzir é apenas seco!

Bad news... Ou talvez não. Próxima Run, siga!


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2011 às 16:45)

actioman disse:


> Saída das 12h do GFS. Baralha e dá de novo! Retira toda a precipitação sobre Portugal Continental!



Sim, de facto parece ser mais que uma variação de run. É um cenário novo. Como consequência da retirada completa de precipitação, houve reforço do frio! Lógico..

Mas o que terá feito mudar de cenário assim de uma run para a seguinte??

De facto aqui constata-se a fiabilidade dos modelos a tantas horas!


----------



## adoroaneve (20 Jan 2011 às 17:38)

este inverno ainda teremos neve para aqui?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2011 às 17:39)

adoroaneve disse:


> este inverno ainda teremos neve para aqui?



Se houver para aí algum profeta ou bruxo talvez ele te dê a resposta


----------



## adoroaneve (20 Jan 2011 às 17:43)

não eu estava a perguntar se viria neve para os proximos dia, se haveria alguma hipotese


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2011 às 17:48)

adoroaneve disse:


> não eu estava a perguntar se viria neve para os proximos dia, se haveria alguma hipotese



NEste momento e até ás 180horas de previsão, não está prevista a ocorrência de neve em Viseu. Contudo é de acompanhar a previsão nos próximos dias. O frio irá estar instalado e a hipótese de instabilidade ainda não está de todo descartada.


----------



## adoroaneve (20 Jan 2011 às 17:50)

vitamos disse:


> NEste momento e até ás 180horas de previsão, não está prevista a ocorrência de neve em Viseu. Contudo é de acompanhar a previsão nos próximos dias. O frio irá estar instalado e a hipótese de instabilidade ainda não está de todo descartada.



obrigado!!


----------



## VILA REAL (20 Jan 2011 às 18:21)

O GFS dá agora a possibilidade de termos alguma "novidade" para o fim de semana de 29 e 30 deste mês.
Enfim... "sai uma caixa de calmex, se faz favor".


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2011 às 18:32)

VILA REAL disse:


> O GFS dá agora a possibilidade de termos alguma "novidade" para o fim de semana de 29 e 30 deste mês.
> Enfim... "sai uma caixa de calmex, se faz favor".



Ou seja.. A 200h de distância?! Outra vez andarmos nas 200h, oh não.. Venha de lá o calmex!! 

Enfim, em vez de nos lamentarmos o que há a fazer é aguardar que venha a instabilidade de SW, venha ela quando vier, será bem vinda! 

Que o anticiclone não se desloque mais para leste, já não é mau! Pode até ser reforçado desde os açores.

Mas agora é tempo de disfrutar do tempo frio, aproveitemos e esqueçamos as angústias!


----------



## adoroaneve (20 Jan 2011 às 18:38)

pois é espero que venha qualquer coisa...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2011 às 18:56)

eu so espero que esta semaninha que vem que traga muito sol para no fim de semana com o frio ainda instalado termos ainda algumas surpresas pelo menos acima dos 600 metros

agora pensem um bocado eu acho que e muita fartura termos 10 dias de sol nao acham??

penso que a chuva pode voltar no final da proxima semana e quem sabe o que tanto desejamos!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

A run das 18 do GFS mostra alguma precipitação talvez em forma de neve no interior alentejano no dia 24, progredindo para o Norte e dissipando-se.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2011 às 22:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> A run das 18 do GFS mostra alguma precipitação talvez em forma de neve no interior alentejano no dia 24, progredindo para o Norte e dissipando-se.



E não só.. Castelo Branco também seria contemplado! E dada a proximidade, também a cova da beira seria contemplada.. A não ser que tudo ficasse na vertente sul da gardunha, o que duvido!

O que não compreendo é tamanha variação da runs: 6h, 12h, 18h! Ou seja, ainda estamos na corda bamba!


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

A questão até é relativamente simples. Se uma bolsa de ar frio em altitude se isolar sobre a península, como andam algumas saídas e muitos ensembles a insinuar no fim do dia de domingo, temos quase de certeza surpresas em alguns lugares, mas será como nos dias de trovoadas, restringido a alguns locais. Se não se isolar não teremos nenhuma surpresa para já. Mas começo a achar que a bolsa fria se vai soltar e originar uma surpresa nalgum lugar. Qual? Nem a 12 horas teremos a certeza.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Jan 2011 às 10:00)

Boas,


A RUN 06Z alterou ligeiramente o início da precipitação...o algarve poderia já ter alguma no domingo.









.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2011 às 10:07)

Bom dia olhando aos modelos e particularmente ao GFS que é aquele que tenho acesso aos dados de precipitação, o que se pode dizer é que neste momento e comparando com os dados do ECM, é que o GFS parece bastante melhor aparentemente no curto prazo e no longo prazo é o ECM que se encontra melhor !!
Bem mas vamos ao que interessa..
Neste momento estamos sobre a influencia de um poderoso anticiclone, localizado a norte e que origina pelo menos até Domingo uma fortissima corrente de leste com tempo frio, vento forte com rajadas na ordem dos 90 km/h e ceu limpo pelo menos a Norte e Centro pelo menos até ao próximo Domingo ...
No Domingo no Algarve já teriamos possibilidade de precipitação fraca  ao longo do dia.
Na Segunda essa precipitação aqui no Algarve já poderia tornar-se moderada, pelo menos em pequenos periodos.
Nos dias seguintes entre terça e quinta teriamos o Norte e Centro com ceu limpo ou pelo menos sem chuva, e o sul com aguaceiros ...
As temperaturas manter-se-iam baixas e por isso eu diria que teriamos uma forte probabilidade de granizo !!

Na Sexta Feira seria um dia de tréguas para todos os modelos, e depois no ECM no fim de semana seriam belos dias de Inverno, e no GFS nem por isso ....
Até á proxima Terça não é perceptivel que haja precipitação, aliás o IM não dá precipitação até Segunda Feira !!

Olhando ás previsões para Ayamonte não existe precipitação para os proximos dias de acordo com os dados do site da AEMET..
Recordo que o Anticiclone é muito forte e isso está causando discrepâncias nos modelos !!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Jan 2011 às 10:13)

Caros amigos.. a muito que não escrevo, mas tenho seguido o forum.

Olhando para as previsões do Instituto de meteorologia ( as únicas em que eu confio ) e para os modelos há quatro coisas a salientar:

-Cerários Idílicos, como surpresas de neve em locais onde não são habituais são para esquecer. ( Com excepção para o Alto Alentejo que pode ver um farrapito ou outro la para o final de dia de Segunda, se chegar alguma bolsa de precipitação antes de tempo);
-Vamos ter apenas Frio, com temperaturas típicas para ondas de frio ocasionais que ocorrem todos os anos em Portugal;
-Lisboa não terá minimas inferiores a 3 - 4 ºC , sendo que em outros concelhos no interior do distrito pode baixar ate aos 0 - 2 ºC;
-A precipitação em massa só chegará quando o frio se dissipar(isto se chegar...)

Sonhar vale a pena... porque não?  Mas em situações destas ao invés de na altura ter uma grande desilusão é melhor ser realista. É normal que os modelos ponham, tirem e tornem a por frio, assim como precipitação, mas esta situação vai acabar como 99% de todas, isto é como descrevi acima.
De assinalar os ventos fortes que vamos ter nos próximos dias, e que de uma certa forma vão aumentar a sensação de frio.

Cumprimentos a todos e divirtam-se com o frio que vem ai


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2011 às 10:23)

E nesta run tudo se foi .... uns chuviscos no Domingo e Segunda e resto desapareceu tudo e porquê ??
Porque o Anticiclone empurrou a depressão mais para Oeste

E resolvi olhar somente a uma run ... porque continuo a achar que ainda nada está garantindo!!

EDIT: A isto é o que eu chamo de ... " E tudo o vento levou", lembram-se deste filme !!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Jan 2011 às 11:10)

Aurélio disse:


> E nesta run tudo se foi .... uns chuviscos no Domingo e Segunda e resto desapareceu tudo e porquê ??
> Porque o Anticiclone empurrou a depressão mais para Oeste
> 
> E resolvi olhar somente a uma run ... porque continuo a achar que ainda nada está garantindo!!
> ...



Era de se esperar que tal acontecesse... 
Tal e qual o filme 

E é natural que voltem a por e voltem a tirar outra vez, mas vai ficar como o costume... (mas não ha que perder a esperança claro).


----------



## rozzo (21 Jan 2011 às 11:16)

Esta situação está-me a fazer lembrar um nadinha a situação de _28Jan2007_.  
A ver se a instabilidade na hora é um pouco melhor que a modelada neste momento, e se o frio não é mais cortado ainda em próximas saídas, e quem sabe um ou outro sítio pode ver neve a cotas baixas na 2ª-feira, com maiores chances no Alto Alentejo, Beira Baixa e talvez zona do Oeste, mas atenção, tendo em conta as cartas actuais, sempre *CHANCES MUITO BAIXAS*, quase um "tiro no escuro".


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2011 às 11:39)

rozzo disse:


> Esta situação está-me a fazer lembrar um nadinha a situação de _28Jan2007_.
> A ver se a instabilidade na hora é um pouco melhor que a modelada neste momento, e se o frio não é mais cortado ainda em próximas saídas, e quem sabe um ou outro sítio pode ver neve a cotas baixas na 2ª-feira, com maiores chances no Alto Alentejo, Beira Baixa e talvez zona do Oeste, mas atenção, tendo em conta as cartas actuais, sempre *CHANCES MUITO BAIXAS*, quase um "tiro no escuro".



E nem todos os modelos baixam os braços... Há sempre um ou outro "mais sonhador"


----------



## RMira (21 Jan 2011 às 11:42)

Bons dias,

Gostaria de tirar o chapéu (salvo seja) ao modelo GME/DWD que mantém há vários dias (com maior ou menor frio) a bolsa a cruzar o centro de Portugal...











Veremos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2011 às 12:48)

esta run e sempre a mais pessimista ainda nao percebi qual a run mais certeira!!
alguem sabe??

so espero que o frio se aguente para sabado!!


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jan 2011 às 14:55)

Esta run é demasiado pessimista, dado que em termos de calor, está bem acima da média dos ensembles. Ou seja, muito provavelmente a próxima saída será mais fria. Em termos de precipitação não sei, continua tudo incerto, difícil de prever onde, quando e quanto, se houver precipitação 2a/3a feira!

Aguardemos Senhor..


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Jan 2011 às 15:00)

mirones disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Gostaria de tirar o chapéu (salvo seja) ao modelo GME/DWD que mantém há vários dias (com maior ou menor frio) a bolsa a cruzar o centro de Portugal...
> Veremos...



Será de tirar o chapéu depois de vermos o que acontece...
ou será que o seu tirar de chapéu se refere à esperança de haver um evento mais agressivo....


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> esta run e sempre a mais pessimista ainda nao percebi qual a run mais certeira!!
> alguem sabe??
> 
> so espero que o frio se aguente para sabado!!



As mais "fiáveis", se é que alguma o é em maior grau, serão a das 0h e a das 12h .

Eu mais que a precipitação em falta o que me preocupa é a retirada de frio que se tem vindo a fazer ao Sul. E o ECM parece acompanhar esta tendência do GFS...





Paulo H disse:


> Esta run é demasiado pessimista, dado que em termos de calor, está bem acima da média dos ensembles. Ou seja, muito provavelmente a próxima saída será mais fria. Em termos de precipitação não sei, continua tudo incerto, difícil de prever onde, quando e quanto, se houver precipitação 2a/3a feira!
> 
> Aguardemos Senhor..




Realmente saída bastante pessimista quando se observam os ensambles! Em especial no frio a 850hPa.







Podemos ver a linha preta (correspondente à run das 06h e está acima dos outros valores dos ensambles).

Eu estou como tu Paulo, tenho receio é da precipitação, ou melhor a falta dela...


----------



## RMira (21 Jan 2011 às 15:26)

c.bernardino disse:


> Será de tirar o chapéu depois de vermos o que acontece...
> ou será que o seu tirar de chapéu se refere à esperança de haver um evento mais agressivo....



Boas tardes,

Refiro-me a tirar o chapéu pela convicção com que o modelo alemão tem saída após saída ao longo de vários dias (desde as 132h que é o máximo do modelo) mantido a tendência, ao passo que a grande parte dos outros tem mudado drasticamente.

Evento agressivo ele certamente não implica...aponta isso sim uma permanência de frio em altura suficiente para a sua manutenção aquando do início da entrada de precipitação a partir de SE (84h).

Desculpem o OFF-Topic


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2011 às 16:48)

mas que desastre de run!!!
o frio desaparece a partir de terça??!!?!??!?
como e possivel os anteriores modelos colocarem isos de -2 e -4 ate ao final do mes e agora dao isos de 4 a 850hpa haja santa paciencia este inverno esta condenado!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2011 às 18:27)

Sim senhor esta run caso se confirmar vai ser uma boa rega para o algarve, cerca de 99mm em faro para a semana.


----------



## carlitinhos (21 Jan 2011 às 18:32)

boa tarde

Costumo participar pouco apesar de ler atentamente os tópicos que vão colocando, pensei que desta ainda poderia haver algumas surpresas brancas, mas afinal nada, como desabafo apenas vos posso dizer que mete pena ver a Estrela sem branco neste inverno, todo o Janeiro sem nada digno desse nome ao contrario dos últimos Invernos este é uma pura desgraça (então para quem vive ou ganha algum $$$ com o negocio da neve nem se pode falar de tal, pura desilusão).
Mas como o Carnaval é em Março pode ser que ainda venha alguma coisita branca para esta zona.

cumpts e bom fim de semana


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2011 às 20:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> mas que desastre de run!!!
> o frio desaparece a partir de terça??!!?!??!?
> como e possivel os anteriores modelos colocarem isos de -2 e -4 ate ao final do mes e agora dao isos de 4 a 850hpa haja santa paciencia este inverno esta condenado!!



Calma Charlie, ainda está tudo em aberto. O  mais certo é ter frio e não haver precipitação, ou então haver precipitação mas as isos negativas já terem desaparecido. Mas... há sempre coisas a reter:

Como podem ver os diagramas continuam a mostrar que as saídas operacionais estão estranhamente a retirar algum frio em especial a 850hPa.






Ora escolhendo a saída de controle e não esquecendo um post do rozzo onde ele dizia e passo a citar:



rozzo disse:


> *Esta situação está-me a fazer lembrar um nadinha a situação de 28Jan2007*.
> A ver se a instabilidade na hora é um pouco melhor que a modelada neste momento, e se o frio não é mais cortado ainda em próximas saídas, e quem sabe um ou outro sítio pode ver neve a cotas baixas na 2ª-feira, com maiores chances no Alto Alentejo, Beira Baixa e talvez zona do Oeste, mas atenção, tendo em conta as cartas actuais, sempre *CHANCES MUITO BAIXAS*, quase um "tiro no escuro".









E estes mapas são da perturbação 5:












Perturbação 18, seria uma boa distribuição :
















David, dá-nos uma luz, o que dizes?


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2011 às 20:21)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim senhor esta run caso se confirmar vai ser uma boa rega para o algarve, cerca de 99mm em faro para a semana.



Esta run está mesmo excelente cerca de 100 mm no Algarve durante a próxima semana, por mim, não mexia mais.


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

Não consigo aceder ao http://www.ready.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html para obter perfis. Alguém consegue?

O que eu estranho, e me preocupa, é o ECMWF nunca, em nenhuma run, ter metido precipitação, nem sequer no Algarve. Todos os outros têm metido, e o GFS até é o que está menos frio a 850 hpa. Segundo a última run do GFS teríamos neve durante a madrugada / início da manhã de Segunda em quase todo o interior alentejano.

A diferença da run operacional para os ensembles pode dever-se à diferente resolução espacial.


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Jan 2011 às 21:29)

Reforço a ideia deixada por um colega de que o ECMWF nunca teve essas previsões "optimistas" do GFS, que mostrou enormes instabilidades, lamento dizer (eu queria neve...)

Nada de 8 ou 80, o pessoal não deve dar o inverno por acabado... Fevereiro tem muito para dar. Daqui a  uns dias será boa ocasião para analisarmos as performances dos modelos. E aqueles sazonais... 



mirones disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Refiro-me a tirar o chapéu pela convicção com que o modelo alemão tem saída após saída ao longo de vários dias
> 
> Desculpem o OFF-Topic



Mirones, obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Por acaso andava distraido com  o modelo alemão (que mal conheço). 
Não me parece que tenha sido um off topic, nada disso.

cps

bernardino


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2011 às 21:38)

David sf disse:


> Não consigo aceder ao http://www.ready.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html para obter perfis. Alguém consegue?
> 
> O que eu estranho, e me preocupa, é o ECMWF nunca, em nenhuma run, ter metido precipitação, nem sequer no Algarve. Todos os outros têm metido, e o GFS até é o que está menos frio a 850 hpa. Segundo a última run do GFS teríamos neve durante a madrugada / início da manhã de Segunda em quase todo o interior alentejano.
> 
> A diferença da run operacional para os ensembles pode dever-se à diferente resolução espacial.



Pois... a tua preocupação/estranheza é a minha também 

Quanto à pagina acedo perfeitamente por aqui. Perfil para Portel:



> GFS#
> Latitude: 38.31 Longitude:  -7.70 &
> DATA INITIAL TIME: 21 JAN 2011 12Z&
> ����
> ...




Perfil para Elvas:



> GFS#
> Latitude: 38.87 Longitude:  -7.17 &
> DATA INITIAL TIME: 21 JAN 2011 12Z&
> ����
> ...



Mais alguns diz,ou com outras variáveis (vento e direcção).


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2011 às 21:49)

actioman disse:


> Pois... a tua preocupação/estranheza é a minha também
> 
> Quanto à pagina acedo perfeitamente por aqui. Perfil para Portel:
> 
> ...



Não consigo, nem com o Mozilla nem com o Google Chrome. Há vários dias, não percebo.

Se puderes põe aí os perfis para as 63 e as 66 horas. Só para ver a temperatura máxima do perfil, uma vez que a temperatura à superfície é 0ºC, mais décima menos décima e a 850 hpa também.

Obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

Pois agora nesta run das 12h foi a  vez do ECM ser o pessimista e ter tirado absolutamente tudo !!
É que foi notável ... espetou o AA em cima de nós !!

O que é mais notável é que o ECM e falando a 72 horas, o GFS dá chuva e o ECM nada ...
No longo prazo entre Terça e Quinta o GFS ve uma depressão até algo cavada e o ECM nunca a viu .... simplesmente o pouco que havia tirou !!

Estou mesmo para ver onde isto vai parar ... nem frio, nem chuva, nem nada de nada !!
Esperemos que não ... mas começo a ficar preocupado que o ECM não veja nada na próxima semana !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

De facto, se o GFS mete 100 mm numa semana no Algarve, o ECM coloca frio a semana toda, tirando uns chuviscos no domingo e na 2ªfeira.

Aurélio, esta run do ECM é a única saída seca deste modelo, já pelo menos 2 ou 3 dias que o ECM insiste em precipitação, aliás foi o ECM quem colocou 1º precipitação na quarta-feira, agora o GFS coloca e o ECM retirou, vamos ver a próxima saída do ECM.


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

David sf disse:


> Não consigo, nem com o Mozilla nem com o Google Chrome. Há vários dias, não percebo.
> 
> Se puderes põe aí os perfis para as 63 e as 66 horas. Só para ver a temperatura máxima do perfil, uma vez que a temperatura à superfície é 0ºC, mais décima menos décima e a 850 hpa também.
> 
> Obrigado



Bem acho que é isto(tinha-te perguntado via M.P.  )

Para Portel (63h):



> File start time : 11  1 21 12  0
> File ending time: 11  1 29 12  0
> Chosen date in meteorological file:           11           1          24           3
> 
> ...




Para Portel (66h):



> File start time : 11  1 21 12  0
> File ending time: 11  1 29 12  0
> Chosen date in meteorological file:           11           1          24           6
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2011 às 22:50)

actioman disse:


> Bem acho que é isto(tinha-te perguntado via M.P.  )
> 
> Para Portel:



Desculpa, mas não vi a MP. De facto o perfil não está grande coisa, os 4 graus perto da superfície estragam tudo. Pela positiva a humidade é bastante baixa.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jan 2011 às 22:52)

Não sei que vos diga, deve estar a sair a próxima run do GFS, pode ser que traga melhoras.. 

O que sei é que o GFS começa sempre a carregar no frio e na precipitação, e depois começa a cortar! O ECM peca pelo contrário.

O que observo de dados concretos, é que as temperaturas na europa central não são nada de especial no que toca ao frio. Mas a massa de ar é extremamente seca e poderá fazer de barreira a alguma hipótese de precipitação de SW.

Daqui a uns dias o AA ficará mais horizontal com circulação de leste por aqui, por outro lado, poderá ser reforçado desde a zona dos açores. Mas a hipótese de baixa a vir de SW desde madeira/canárias mantém-se, e não terá outra hipótese senão entrar algures por SW.. Falta saber o quando, e é esse quando que me preocupa, pois poderá entrar já depois dos dias mais frios. 

Ps: já saiu a run das 18h, não é má.. O que esta run quer mostrar é que a instabilidade vai existir a partir de 2a feira. Quanto aos flocos, cairiam nos momentos iniciais, subindo rapidamente a cota, pelo menos aqui na beira.. Embora eu pense que exagera no aumento da temperatura diurna!


----------



## Sulman (21 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

O Freemeteo coloca neve fraca na segunda-feira até meio da manhã aqui em Arraiolos, 20km a norte de Évora para quem não sabe. O que acham?


Temperatura actual: 4.4ºC


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jan 2011 às 23:17)

Sulman disse:


> O Freemeteo coloca neve fraca na segunda-feira até meio da manhã aqui em Arraiolos, 20km a norte de Évora para quem não sabe. O que acham?
> 
> 
> Temperatura actual: 4.4ºC



Já está desactualizado! O freemeteo reflete um output gráfico baseado no GFS. Ora, o que o freemeteo mostra neste momento é esse output mas da run das 12h! É preferível consultar agora a run das 18h do GFS disponibilizada no fórum. Se reparares, depois da meia-noite o freemeteo irá mostrar o output novo e semelhante a esta run das 18h. Corrijam-me se estiver errado, ok?

Penso que de acordo com esta run seria possível ver alguns flocos na manhã de 2a por arraiolos, mas como digo, está tudo muito tremido para 2a/3a feira em qualquer local abaixo do sistema montejunto-estrela. Temos de continuar aguardando, provavelmente até à última run de Domingo!!

Ps: acho que o são pedro e o resto do pessoal lá em cima estão mais preocupados com as eleições do que com os nossos flocos!


----------



## Sulman (21 Jan 2011 às 23:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Já está desactualizado! O freemeteo reflete um output gráfico baseado no GFS. Ora, o que o freemeteo mostra neste momento é esse output mas da run das 12h! É preferível consultar agora a run das 18h do GFS disponibilizada no fórum. Se reparares, depois da meia-noite o freemeteo irá mostrar o output novo e semelhante a esta run das 18h. Corrijam-me se estiver errado, ok?
> 
> Penso que de acordo com esta run seria possível ver alguns flocos na manhã de 2a por arraiolos, mas como digo, está tudo muito tremido para 2a/3a feira em qualquer local abaixo do sistema montejunto-estrela. Temos de continuar aguardando, provavelmente até à última run de Domingo!!
> 
> Ps: acho que o são pedro e o resto do pessoal lá em cima estão mais preocupados com as eleições do que com os nossos flocos!



Ok. Vamos esperar, pode ser que caia alguma neve, mas , obviamente, nada como o grande nevão de 2006.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2011 às 23:29)

O que eu acho é que estão ligando demasiado áquilo que diz o GFS e pouco ao ECM !!

Recordo aos desatentos que o ECM não dá mesmo momento nem nunca deu relativamente a precipitação na próxima semana até Sexta, apenas o GFS dá ...
Claro ainda dá alguma coisa para Quarta porque de resto .. muito, muito fraco !!


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jan 2011 às 23:34)

Aurélio disse:


> O que eu acho é que estão ligando demasiado áquilo que diz o GFS e pouco ao ECM !!
> 
> Recordo aos desatentos que o ECM não dá mesmo momento nem nunca deu relativamente a precipitação na próxima semana até Sexta, apenas o GFS dá ...
> Claro ainda dá alguma coisa para Quarta porque de resto .. muito, muito fraco !!



Tens razão, Aurélio! Mas tal como referi, o GFS começa sempre do 80 e o ECM começa do 8! De alguma forma, os 2 vão mostrar algo semelhante mas apenas no Domingo! Se é 8 ou 80, ou 44 isso já não sei.. Acredito no potencial de instabilidade, mas também observo que a massa de ar instalada é muito seca, e o frio não é para tanto.. Azar, talvez nos saia um 44, nem frio demais nem precipitação. Como dizia o outro: "é a vida.."


----------



## cardu (22 Jan 2011 às 01:23)

boas, o site WeatherUnderground prevê neve para Tomar na segunda feira na parte da manhã....
http://www.meteotomar.info/index.php/previsao-7-dias

será??


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jan 2011 às 04:45)

A run das 0h é um espectáculo.. Solinho para todos, até ao fim da semana! Ao menos poupamos nos guarda-chuvas.


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2011 às 08:55)

Output do ECM para Évora:








http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/hourly.aspx?wealocations=wc:10571&q=Évora+forecast:hourly

Snow forecast para a noite de Domingo:


----------



## RMira (22 Jan 2011 às 09:06)

Bons dias,

A conjugação da situação parece extremamente favorável ao Sul do Tejo para episódios de neve a cotas baixas...

Wunderground para Setúbal:

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Setubal+region

E mais uma vez de admirar a consistência do GME que mantém intactas as suas convicções...

Veremos!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jan 2011 às 09:42)

mirones disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> A conjugação da situação parece extremamente favorável ao Sul do Tejo para episódios de neve a cotas baixas...
> 
> ...



E voçês insistem caramba .....
NÃO HÁ QUALQUER CHANCE DE NEVAR PORQUE SIMPLESMENTE VAI ESTAR FRIO E TEMPO SECO E ACABOU !!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Jan 2011 às 09:54)

Caros amigos

Por muito que vos custe a aceitar ( e a mim próprio ) não há qualquer probabilidade de termos surpresas em locais onde não é normal ocorrer o manto branco.

Tivemos 3 anos seguidos em que tivemos neve a cotas baixas em Portugal , e sendo que o episódio de nevar a cotas baixas em Portugal num ano é ja por si um fenómeno raro, quanto mais em 3 seguidos...

Desta vez, vamos ter o que acontece em 99% das vezes, isto é:

-*Tempo seco e frio - nada fora do Normal.*

Pessoal, já agora nunca é demais repetir - Os modelos na sua maior parte não têm em conta característica especificas de cada zona, pelo que é natural que sites que se baseiam nesses modelos mostrem coisas ridículas como neve em Lisboa ou Setúbal, isto no caso de preverem precipitação, o que começa até a não ser o caso.

P.S: O IM, o unico site em que acredito, não dá mínimas inferiores a 3-4ºC , portanto não vai ser mesmo nada diferente do que temos todos os invernos.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jan 2011 às 10:05)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Caros amigos
> 
> Por muito que vos custe a aceitar ( e a mim próprio ) não há qualquer probabilidade de termos surpresas em locais onde não é normal ocorrer o manto branco.
> 
> ...



Já agora queria acrescentar que o ECM não prevê chuva nem para Quarta-Feira sequer mandando esta para marrocos..
Olhando ao ECM eu diria que neste momento chuva só a 240 horas .... como sempre !!


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2011 às 10:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora queria acrescentar que o ECM não prevê chuva nem para Quarta-Feira sequer mandando esta para marrocos..
> Olhando ao ECM eu diria que neste momento chuva só a 240 horas .... como sempre !!



Não dá a 240 horas mas dá a 24. Todos os modelos prevêem chuva no sul do país nas próximas 48 horas, com excepção do NOGAPS que é o mais limitado dos que disponibilizam a previsão da precipitação. Para ver neve no Alentejo o que pode vir a faltar é o frio a 850 hpa.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jan 2011 às 10:21)

David sf disse:


> Não dá a 240 horas mas dá a 24. Todos os modelos prevêem chuva no sul do país nas próximas 48 horas, com excepção do NOGAPS que é o mais limitado dos que disponibilizam a previsão da precipitação. Para ver neve no Alentejo o que pode vir a faltar é o frio a 850 hpa.



Ai dão !!
*Segunda-Feira:*
Continuação de tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de leste, soprando

moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral.

Nas terras altas o vento soprará moderado a forte

(25 a 45 km/h)com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h.

Formação de geada.

*Previsão para Domingo, 23 de Janeiro de 2011*

Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
apresentando-se geralmente muito nublado na região Sul,
com possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos no Algarve.

Vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h) de leste, soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) no Algarve.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte a muito forte
(50 a 60 km/h) de leste, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.
Formação de geada.


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2011 às 10:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Ai dão !!
> *Segunda-Feira:*
> Continuação de tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
> 
> ...



Vai ver as cartas meteorológicas do site do IM. E já agora vê a previsão descritiva para hoje e amanhã. Não é uma grande fartura, mas é chuva. O GFS e o UKMO têm muito mais.


----------



## RMira (22 Jan 2011 às 10:27)

Até o ECM dá precipitação para a noite e madrugada de 2ª feira...basta ver nas cartas meteorológicas do respectivo modelo acessível no site do IM...

Sinceramente gostava de um dia perceber os descritivos do IM...são de facto "espectaculares"


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jan 2011 às 10:30)

David sf disse:


> Vai ver as cartas meteorológicas do site do IM. E já agora vê a previsão descritiva para hoje e amanhã. Não é uma grande fartura, mas é chuva. O GFS e o UKMO têm muito mais.



Olhe meu caro .... que eu saiba Domingo é amanhã, e o *Bold* era para que se visse bem mas pelo jeito não 
Relativamente ás cartas meteorológicas o que as cartas mostram é que existem possibilidades de chuviscos *só* no Algarve !!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2011 às 10:32)

É bem provável ter-mos uns chuviscos já amanha e ao longo da semana mas nada de especial.
Esta massa de ar seco vai literalmente empurrar as depressões que se formarão a sudoeste ou mante-las mais a sul, que como já foi referido vai tudo para Marrocos. 
Só uma coisa nunca acreditem no GFS quando este manda 100mm e mais nenhum diz o mesmo, e especialmente nestes confrontos de massas húmida e seca. 
E sim o Algarve tem sido bastante penalizado! Desculpem mas não é normal em duas situações de depressões de sudoeste a virem da Madeira haver sempre um anti-ciclone com fortes correntes de nordeste-leste a bloquearem tudo mesmo aqui à nossa porta mas enfim é a Metereologia!


----------



## lismen (22 Jan 2011 às 10:36)

Tenho vindo a acompanhar o wunderground e ja e a segunda vez que diz possibilidade de neve para a madrugada de domingo para segunda

Domingo à noite
Possibilidade de neve. Nuvens dispersas. Baixa: 1 °C . Vento LNE 25 km/h . 30% possibilidade de chuva (water equivalent of 0.41 mm). Sensação Térmica: -4 °C 

Será que pode acontecer alguma surpresa


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2011 às 10:49)

O ECM o máximo que dá é para o dia de hoje que são cerca de 2 a 5mm em 6horas do meio dia às 18h da tarde e mais 2 a 5mm em 6horas daí até à meia noite. De resto são mais alguns chuviscos até quarta (refiro 0,5 a 2 mm em 6 horas). Isto para o Algarve... no resto do país nada por isso esqueçam a neve.


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2011 às 10:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhe meu caro .... que eu saiba Domingo é amanhã, e o *Bold* era para que se visse bem mas pelo jeito não
> Relativamente ás cartas meteorológicas o que as cartas mostram é que existem possibilidades de chuviscos *só* no Algarve !!



O Algarve expandiu-se! E 5 mm em Sagres não são só chuviscos:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Outros modelos:

















Mesmo o NOGAPS já actualizou às 06z e meteu bastante chuva:






A tendência é neste momento, claramente, de aumentar a precipitação no sul do país para o fim do dia de domingo, início de Segunda.

Uma coisa é não acreditar nos 100 mm do GFS, eu também não acredito, outra é não ter em conta que de ontem até hoje todos os modelos aumentaram a precipitação, e já está a menos de 48 horas de distância.

EDIT: Neste momento TODAS as perturbações do GFS + run de controle + run operacional põem precipitação pelo menos no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. Mais de metade têm os traços brancos de *possibilidade* de neve na faixa que engloba os distritos de Évora, Lisboa, Portalegre e Setúbal.

Diagrama de ensembles para Portel, run 06z:


----------



## RMira (22 Jan 2011 às 11:12)

http://img156.imageshack.us/i/ibsnownext3daysc252.jpg/

Fonte: Snow-Forecast

EDIT: E já agora o HIRLAM, também ele com previsões muito interessantes...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/hirlam?opc2=850


----------



## bonelli (22 Jan 2011 às 11:47)

Aurélio disse:


> E voçês insistem caramba .....
> NÃO HÁ QUALQUER CHANCE DE NEVAR PORQUE SIMPLESMENTE VAI ESTAR FRIO E TEMPO SECO E ACABOU !!



Amigo Aurélio, na metereologia nada é certo e a possibilidade de aguaceiros existe ai na zona Sul.
Eu escrevo poucas vezes porque pouco entendo, mas mal vim ao forum hoje o que ressaltou foi  este post em letras maiusculas, qúe não ficam nada bem da forma como foi escrita ( não sou moderador mas para quem lê acho que não foi escrito da melhor forma).
Até pode ter razão ou não...quando chegar a hora logo veremos, no entanto o frio está instalado e alguns modelos indicam a possibiliodade dessa chuva ( pouca mas existe). 
Não querendo criticar o I.M, todos sabemos que não é uma coisa do outro mundo, muitas vezes o que está escrito na previsão deles depois na realidade não é bem assim..a linha de acertar numa previsão é muito ténue, por isso se existe a possibilidade de poder nevar a cotas médias/ a Sul do Tejo ( por pouco que seja), não entendo que seja um "disparate" assim tão grande a ponto de dizeres ACABOU.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2011 às 12:35)

Aurélio disse:


> E voçês insistem caramba .....
> NÃO HÁ QUALQUER CHANCE DE NEVAR PORQUE SIMPLESMENTE VAI ESTAR FRIO E TEMPO SECO E ACABOU !!



Infelizmente este tipo de atitudes da parte do Aurélio vão-se tornando recorrentes. Como muitas outras vezes, podíamos ter eliminado os post's, enviar uma PM a avisar, mas desta vez não, o aviso é público.

Este é um tópico de previsões(1) e como podem verificar em qualquer dicionário não é definitivo, ou seja, termos como ACABOU estão completamente fora do contexto neste tópico.
Aqui ninguém é dono da razão, estamos a falar de previsões, ou seja, eu, tu, ele, nós, IM, podemos falhar e ninguém pode ser chamado à atenção para isso. Este tópico não é uma feira da vaidade para "bruxos" ou "supostos entendidos".

Mais grave se torna, quando tal afirmação se envolve neste momento, e segundo os dados disponíveis, em grande dúvida. Quem sabe o Aurélio até tem razão, quem sabe não tem.

Recordem-se de uma coisa, nós temos nestes casos uma memória muito selectiva, se por exemplo o IM falha uma vez é porque são maus, mas esquecemos-nos sempre das vezes que acertam...

Portanto meus amigos, calma e ponderação até porque o cenário nos próximos dias está envolto numa grande dúvida e qualquer surpresa pode acontecer...ou não.

(1) previsão (previsões) acto ou efeito de prever - _dicionário_


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jan 2011 às 12:55)

HotSpot disse:


> Infelizmente este tipo de atitudes da parte do Aurélio vão-se tornando recorrentes. Como muitas outras vezes, podíamos ter eliminado os post's, enviar uma PM a avisar, mas desta vez não, o aviso é público.
> 
> Este é um tópico de previsões(1) e como podem verificar em qualquer dicionário não é definitivo, ou seja, termos como ACABOU estão completamente fora do contexto neste tópico.
> Aqui ninguém é dono da razão, estamos a falar de previsões, ou seja, eu, tu, ele, nós, IM, podemos falhar e ninguém pode ser chamado à atenção para isso. Este tópico não é uma feira da vaidade para "bruxos" ou "supostos entendidos".
> ...



Gostaria apenas de fazer uma pequena ressalva ... naquilo que tu disseste!!
Não sei quais os locais que voçês *acham que pode nevar* .... mas quando falo em possibilidade de nevar obviamente que falo em locais onde minimamente poderia nevar ...
Não me parece de todo que *neste momento* no local onde ainda existe alguma possibilidade de chover até Segunda que é no *Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve* que existam condições para que tal aconteça, porque apesar de estar frio, não está assim tanto frio .....
Mas não queria de forma alguma ferir susceptibilidades como pelo jeito feri ....
Aos sonhadores e realistas queria pedir desculpa, e continuem a acreditar que enquanto existe vida existe esperança ...
Não vamos é criar uma tempestade num copo de água !!

Outro pormenor:
NÃO HÁ QUALQUER CHANCE DE NEVAR PORQUE SIMPLESMENTE VAI ESTAR FRIO E TEMPO SECO E ACABOU !!

Quando esta frase foi dita foi tomando em atenção onde as pessoas esperam que caia a neve, ou seja, do Interior do Alto Alentejo para cima e não para baixo, certo. Pode estar muito frio a norte e centro particularmente mas apenas há neve "se chover".
Entristecem é que critiquem certas atitudes mas depois tenham atitudes bastante piores e sem censura ...


----------



## rozzo (22 Jan 2011 às 13:02)

Há alguns modelos extremamente optimistas, parece-me pouco realista.
Dêm uma olhada no COAMPS 2ª de madrugada para a zona de Lisboa.


Mas sendo realista, pode haver alguma coisa algures especialmente no Alentejo, ou interior Centro, mas em princípio efémero. Pois parece bastante consensual que 2ª pela tarde vai ser injectado muito ar mais quente assassino de qualquer neve a cotas médias/baixas.
Mas antes.. Quem sabe..

PS: Olhem que se virem a saída do ECMWF no site do IM, tem chuva "residual" a Sul do Tejo, incluindo Lisboa, na noite de Domingo para 2ª-feira..


----------



## squidward (22 Jan 2011 às 13:29)

O Freemeteo gosta mesmo de ser "Louco" :


----------



## actioman (22 Jan 2011 às 13:35)

Realmente lamentável, havemos sempre de ter bem enraizada esta característica de "Velhos do Restelo"! 
De que serve opinar e estar limitado ao ingrediente possibilidade? Então não valeria a pena a troca de ideias! 


Bem vamos ao que interessa:

Isto é do foreca para a cidade de Beja. Que como sabem é um output do ECM:






E este é outro output do mesmo modelo europeu, desta feita do Meteogroup, que apenas exageram nas mínimas.







Sempre sem prever precipitação e agora começaram a mudar! Recordo estas palavras sábias que o Paulo H ontem aqui escreveu:



Paulo H disse:


> (...)
> ...*o GFS começa sempre do 80 e o ECM começa do 8!* De alguma forma, os 2 vão mostrar algo semelhante mas apenas no Domingo! Se é 8 ou 80, ou 44 isso já não sei.. Acredito no potencial de instabilidade, mas também observo que a massa de ar instalada é muito seca, e o frio não é para tanto.. Azar, talvez nos saia um 44, nem frio demais nem precipitação. Como dizia o outro: "é a vida.."




Parece estar a concretizar-se este padrão de comportamento nos dois "grandes" da modelagem. 

Ainda ficam muitas dúvidas no ar,mas cada vez parece mais credível haver uma janela de possibilidades para o Baixo Alentejo em especial!
David é de madrugada, mas cá esperamos os teus relatos!


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2011 às 13:55)

actioman disse:


> Ainda ficam muitas dúvidas no ar,mas cada vez parece mais credível haver uma janela de possibilidades para o Baixo Alentejo em especial!
> David é de madrugada, mas cá esperamos os teus relatos!



Segundo o UKMO, GFS, HIRLAM, BOM-ACCESS, NOGAPS e COAMPS começará um pouco mais cedo, lá pelas 21 horas de domingo por aqui. O ECM está sozinho, mas ontem era o único que não punha precipitação e agora já põe, portanto vou-me fiar nos outros que estão a modelar melhor este evento. Pelo menos fica logo decidido se é preciso ou não fazer noitada, o mais frustrante é passar a noite em claro à espera de neve e só ter chuva. Todos esses modelos, com excepção do GFS, têm isos negativas a 850 hpa no início da precipitação, e se acontecer como tem sido hábito neste tipo de entradas, o frio aguentará mais tempo que o previsto nos modelos.

Se virmos a imagem de radar, e apesar da dificuldade de distinguir o que é eco do que é mesmo precipitação na região a sul do Algarve, parece-me que todos os modelos subestimaram a precipitação, principalmente aquela célula que está a sul do barlavento. Exceptuando o BOM-ACCESS nenhum modelo viu precipitação a este do meridiano que passa no Cabo de São Vicente, e ela parece estar a ocorrer e não é fraca. 

O snow forecast estar a prever neve para aqui é um excelente sinal, este site é muito mais conservador e realista que outros, como o freemeteo e o weatheronline. Hoje de manhã foi a primeira vez que previu neve, pelo que se conclui que está a evoluir positivamente.

Tu se tiveres algumas coisa só no final da madrugada.


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2011 às 13:59)

actioman disse:


>



Só agora é que reparei, isso é para esta noite!!!???!!! Isso sim seria uma surpresa daquelas que eu não estava à espera.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jan 2011 às 14:05)

Neste momento o sul do país está a ser afectado por uma camada de nuvens altas, que olhando ao satélite dá a ideia serem células interessantes mas que não passam de nuvens altas. Está também bastante frio.
O modelo Hirlam indica precipitação no Algarve para esta tarde/noite, mas que será fraca .... 
O padrão existente é o nuvens altas, o que olhando ao radar do IM dá a ideia de estar chovendo mas a maior parte não passa de reflectividade...
Nada mais tenho a dizer .... falamos amanhã, há quem trabalhe ao fim de semana


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2011 às 14:10)

Frio até ao final do mês, ninguém nos tira. Existe a possibilidade de nevar no Baixo Alentejo existe sim senhor, o ECM assim o diz, no Algarve a Serra do Caldeirão também pode cair alguma água-neve. A vida é cheia de surpresas, tal como a meteorologia, não vale a pena andarem uns com os outros à bulha. Também o freemeteo coloca chuva ou saraiva fraca durante a próxima madrugada para Olhão, até eu posso sonhar que pode cair algo.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2011 às 14:29)

Boa tarde

*Vai quente este tópico* - temos de abrir as janelas para arrefecer o ambiente






Neste momento temos o ar frio a vir directamente do centro da Europa para o norte\centro do país. Com um trajecto tão prolongado e sem componente marítima os valores de humidade são extremamente baixos.
Temos também uma depressão no mediterrâneo que puxa alguma desta massa de ar frio também para o mediterrâneo adjacente ao NE de Espanha. Juntamente com a acção do AA localizado nas ilhas britânicas, temos vento forte sustentado por muitas horas, mantendo esta situação de frio e baixos níveis de humidade relativa.
Parece-me que a depressão está um poco mais a leste do que seria necessário para trazer uma eventual surpresa ao norte de Portugal. 

Para mim a zona mais propícia a eventual surpresas (elemento branco) será onde se fará uma "espécie" de choque de massas ar quente-húmido\ar frio-seco; pela imagem de satélite a zona seria sempre numa linha imaginária tendo como ponto de partida o rio Tejo. No sul o ar mais quente inviabiliza que possa haver neve, acima do Tejo o ar muito seco seria também um obstáculo importante.

P.S.: é apenas uma análise minha e apenas isso...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2011 às 15:03)

Esperemos que a altitude possa fazer alguma diferença. Serra de Ossa, Adiça e as Serras do Algarve. Veremos amanhã à tarde.


----------



## Sulman (22 Jan 2011 às 15:20)




----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2011 às 15:38)

HIRLAM com 5 a 10 mm no Alentejo para o fim do dia de amanhã. E com iso 0 nalguns pontos:


----------



## squidward (22 Jan 2011 às 17:09)

Segundo a nova RUN12z do GFS, a "verdadeira" animação estará guardada para dia 28/29, é um sonho mesmo


----------



## cova beira (22 Jan 2011 às 17:20)

nós aqui pela serra de estrela estamos a mais ou menos a 50 km em linha recta da precipitação há ainda alguma possibilidade de termos neve ainda há alguns emsembles a colocar a precipitaçao um pouco mais a norte aqui fica o exemplo 
http://img195.imageshack.us/i/gens19242.png/


parece ser uma situação muito boa para o alto alentejo


----------



## cactus (22 Jan 2011 às 18:02)

Se chover , mas se chover mesmo, eu acho que a zona sul nalguns locais tem  hipotese de ver o tal elemento solido, digo isto porque a humidade é bastante baixa , por exemplo aqui em setubal tem estado valores da humidade na casa dos 27, 28% , o que torna o ar muito seco , já vimos com relatos aqui no forum de pessoal de elvas em que novou e estavam 6 ou 7 ºc, salvo erro .Portanto haver hipotese há, resta saber é se as nuvem que tragam chuva, pois, aqui hoje  esteve sempre ceu nublado , o sol nem apareceu , mas sem um unico pingo de chuva !


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2011 às 18:20)

Boas tardes. Vamos a ter calma pessoal Ainda nada está garantido, apenas o frio, claro. O GFS prevê alguma precipitação lá para sexta, e o fim de semana.. Veremos o que a sorte nos reserva,


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jan 2011 às 18:25)

Eu estou um pouco desiludido com esta saida agora, porque a chuva para segunda já é menos, o frio também, enfim está-me a parecer que já não vêm é nada.


----------



## cova beira (22 Jan 2011 às 19:15)

europeu cola-se ao gfs 120 horas choque de massa muito fria e seca com entrada de sw que deixaria muita neve entre quinta e sexta feira era o cenário ideal com as opções que restam


----------



## Zapiao (22 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

Desculpem o off-topic mas aonde posso encontrar as previsoes de 10 a 14 Fev no sul de França? Tou a pensar em ir ao Monaco e arredores


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2011 às 21:58)

Zapiao disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic mas aonde posso encontrar as previsoes de 10 a 14 Fev no sul de França? Tou a pensar em ir ao Monaco e arredores



Ainda é muito cedo, mas quando estiver mais próximo pode consultar o Meteo France


----------



## Marcos (22 Jan 2011 às 22:36)

então vamos lá ver, quanto ao sul penso que vai depender muito de quando entrar a precipitação, se for de noite/madrugada acho que há boas hipoteses de haver surpresas, e certamente nas serras mais altas, porque no resto será mais sleet(agua neve), mas amanhã na saida dos modelos já teremos uma certeza melhor para fazer uma previsão mais exacta e confiável, boa noite a todos e bom acompanhamento


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jan 2011 às 00:34)

Tem estado animado por aqui o fórum...

A semana fria que todos queríamos e prevíamos a cada run que saida chegou finalmente e assim agora os olhares viram-se para outras coisas...

Nesta última run das 18h, o GFS mantém o AA sensivelmente no mesmo local até sexta-feira, o que há partida garante a continuação do tempo seco até às próximas 150h/200h...
Aliado ao tempo seco teremos o frio, que embora se vá esbater ligeiramente na terça e na quarta, volta a surgir na quinta com uma massa fria que se desloca desde o centro europeu(por esta ninguém esperava inicialmente)...e assim se deve manter até ao final do mês...com temperatura bem frescas, diria que vão ajudar a manter as temperaturas médias deste Janeiro que tem dado de tudo um pouco...
Em relação à possibilidade de chover no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo, o GFS mostra-se favorável a que já amanhã comece a festa lá em baixo...com uma pausa e regresso na quarta...veremos...


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 08:23)

Uma previsão bem feita, pormenorizada como deve ser.



> Previsão para 2ª Feira, 24 de Janeiro de 2011
> 
> REGIÃO NORTE:
> Continuação de tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jan 2011 às 09:49)

David sf disse:


> Uma previsão bem feita, pormenorizada como deve ser.



Sim desta vez no curto prazo o ECM é que foi atrás do GFS e mesmo de outros modelos, e pelo menos a previsão está de acordo com os modelos ... agora resta esperar que caia do céu essa chuva.
Em relação á previsão descritiva finalmente uma bem feita, e as cotas são muito interessantes, agora é preciso é que chova .....

De salientar que para mim os modelos estão tremendamente confusos sem uma tendencia definida ainda ... mesmo a 72 horas de distância..
Contudo parece que o mais provável é haver aguaceiros no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve no dia de hoje e amanhã, Quarta á tarde, Quinta de manhã ... o resto logo se vê ...

Apesar disso neste momento a precipitação não passará de moderada !!


----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2011 às 12:32)

Vá, quem faz de cobaia, e vai para o cimo da Serra de Sintra passar a noite?


Realmente, uma previsão com detalhe raro no IM, esperemos que passe a não ser raro. 
É de louvar!


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 13:47)

rozzo disse:


> Vá, quem faz de cobaia, e vai para o cimo da Serra de Sintra passar a noite?
> 
> 
> Realmente, uma previsão com detalhe raro no IM, esperemos que passe a não ser raro.
> É de louvar!



Ainda estou capaz de me fazer à estrada...


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jan 2011 às 13:48)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda estou capaz de me fazer à estrada...



A serra da arrábida tem practicamente a mesma altitude que a de Sintra..


----------



## PDias (23 Jan 2011 às 13:53)

andres disse:


> A serra da arrábida tem practicamente a mesma altitude que a de Sintra..



E não se esqueçam da Serra de Montejunto com os seus 666 mts.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jan 2011 às 13:55)

PDias disse:


> E não se esqueçam da Serra de Montejunto com os seus 666 mts.



Pois..


Serra de Montejunto - 666 mts
Serra de Sintra - 520 mts
Serra da Arrabida - 501 mts


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2011 às 13:58)

A previsão do WXSIM aqui para a Moita, continua a insistir no cenário de Sleet com a primeira precipitação.






Legenda (1ª linha)

4,1 - Temperatura
17 - Vento
60 - H.R.
83 - Sky Cover %
0,4 - Precipitação acumulada

Curioso o facto da precipitação chegar e a temperatura continuar a descer.


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 14:17)

andres disse:


> Pois..
> 
> 
> Serra de Montejunto - 666 mts
> ...



Acho que a serra de Sintra não chega aos 500m. Arrisquem no Montejunto, é mais alto e não tem grande influência marítima.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jan 2011 às 14:20)

David sf disse:


> Acho que a serra de Sintra não chega aos 500m. Arrisquem no Montejunto, é mais alto e não tem grande influência marítima.



Chega 

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serra_de_Sintra

http://www.guiadacidade.pt/portugal/poi/15121/11/serra-de-sintra


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 14:21)

Bela descritiva a do IM! Mas essa tal chamada de "neve" não vai ser no Alto Alentejo de certeza.


----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2011 às 14:42)

Sinceramente, acho que precipitação que chegue às serras e montes do Oeste, toda aquela zona umas dezenas de km's a NW de Lisboa, até perto de Montejunto, e Candeeiros, terá boas chances de alguma neve nos momentos iniciais acima de uns 300-500m.
Se bem que essas serras mais a Norte já estão no limite da precipitação.
Quanto às mais a Sul, tipo Sintra e Arrábida, estão no limite do frio.
Será no meio a virtude?


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 15:22)

David sf disse:


> Acho que a serra de Sintra não chega aos 500m. Arrisquem no Montejunto, é mais alto e não tem grande influência marítima.





andres disse:


> Chega


A serra chega, mas o carro não. E de noite nem a pé lá podes ir. O ponto mais alto é a Cruz Alta e faz parte do parque do palácio da Pena. Tens de pagar para ir lá.

Com acesso de carro e em Sintra os pontos mais altos são a Peninha (a uns 480m de altitude), mas que está já praticamente dentro de água, e o Miradouro de Santa Eufémia (~460m), na ponta sudeste da serra. Esse sim, parece-me ser um local melhor.



rozzo disse:


> Sinceramente, acho que precipitação que chegue às serras e montes do Oeste, toda aquela zona umas dezenas de km's a NW de Lisboa, até perto de Montejunto, e Candeeiros, terá boas chances de alguma neve nos momentos iniciais acima de uns 300-500m.
> Se bem que essas serras mais a Norte já estão no limite da precipitação.
> Quanto às mais a Sul, tipo Sintra e Arrábida, estão no limite do frio.
> Será no meio a virtude?



Montejunto e Candeeiros, como o rozzo disse já é bem mais a norte. Além da probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação ser menor, acaba por ser um grande desvio.

No meu ponto de vista o melhor spot, e até tento em conta a minha localização, são as serras de Loures. Montachique tem 409m de altitude, e Montemor (a 5km de minha casa) uns 360m. Este último com acesso de carro até lá acima.

Se for caso, lá estarei para dizer se neva ou não.

Vista para NNE de Montemor a ~360m de altitude: (foto panoramio, Camões)


----------



## Sulman (23 Jan 2011 às 15:48)

Por acontecimentos passados, acho que a neve, a cair, no Alentejo será em locais como Montemor-o-Novo, Arraiolos, Estremoz, Zona de Arcos pela Nacional 4 , Serra de Ossa e do Monfurado, Serra de Portel e se a precipitação o permitir, zona de Portalegre/Marvão, Alto de Vila Boim, Elvas/Campo Maior. Isto é, se chegar a cair alguma coisa...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 15:53)

Sulman disse:


> Por acontecimentos passados, acho que a neve, a cair, no Alentejo será em locais como Montemor-o-Novo, Arraiolos, Estremoz, Zona de Arcos pela Nacional 4 , Serra de Ossa e do Monfurado, Serra de Portel e se a precipitação o permitir, zona de* Portalegre/Marvão*, Alto de Vila Boim, Elvas/Campo Maior. Isto é, se chegar a cair alguma coisa...



Pois eu só estou à espera por trás de S. Mamede, mesmo assim pensemos, já nevou em Março com mais calor na cidade.  Também pode nevar agora.


----------



## PAIM2010 (23 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

Busca por Previsão
10 milhões de locais


Portugal Clima

Selecção Rápida
Lisbon
Porto
Braga
Setúbal
Coimbra
Funchal
Aveiro
Leiria
Faro
Portimão
mais cidades

Selecção por Região:
Região (ou País):

Principais cidades da Região:
ou introduza outra cidade:

por :
seleccionar característica geográfica:
introduzir nome da característica:

Busca por coordenadas:
busca por previsões meteorológicas de áreas vizinhas a qualquer ponto no planeta latitude:
longitude:
busca dentro de um raio
*
Clima Actual
Previsão de 7 dias
Historial Meteorológico
Médias 
(1961-1990)
7 dias
dia-a-dia
Previsão Meteorológica por Hora para Porto, PortugalLat:41.15 Long: -8.61 Altit. Média.: 74m.* (mapa)* *quinta-feira 27 Jan*
Clima para o seu site
Hora Local	Temp
°C	Direcção do Vento	Velocidade do vento 
Km/h	Hum %	Clima
01:00	0.8 °C	ENE	8 Km/h 
(2Bf)	89		Tempo limpo
04:00	1.3 °C	ENE	7 Km/h 
(2Bf)	87		Algumas nuvens
07:00	3.9 °C	NE	10 Km/h 
(2Bf)	85		Algumas nuvens
10:00	4.4 °C	NE	11 Km/h 
(2Bf)	84		Tempo limpo
13:00	9.4 °C	N	11 Km/h 
(2Bf)	60		Tempo limpo
16:00	10.4 °C	NNW	12 Km/h 
(3Bf)	55		Tempo limpo
19:00	4.7 °C	NW	7 Km/h 
(2Bf)	84		Tempo limpo
22:00	-1.2 °C	SSW	3 Km/h 
(1Bf)	91		Neve fraca
regressar ao resumo diárioMais Pormenores


----------



## actioman (23 Jan 2011 às 20:44)

Gráfico de previsão para Elvas:







Fonte:meteo.ist.utl.pt

Acho a temperatura alta demais...


----------



## RMira (23 Jan 2011 às 21:21)

O IM está a actualizar os alertas para os distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Setúbal, Évora e Beja!


----------



## cardu (23 Jan 2011 às 21:24)

mirones disse:


> O IM está a actualizar os alertas para os distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Setúbal, Évora e Beja!




também ia agora referir isso mesmo.... que tipo de alerta.... neve acima dos 500 metros durante a madrugada??


----------



## Geiras (23 Jan 2011 às 21:25)

mirones disse:


> O IM está a actualizar os alertas para os distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Setúbal, Évora e Beja!



E Madeira


----------



## RMira (23 Jan 2011 às 21:25)

cardu disse:


> também ia agora referir isso mesmo.... que tipo de alerta.... neve acima dos 500 metros durante a madrugada??



Muito provavelmente...até ao inicio da manhã de amanhã (volta das 6h).


----------



## RMira (23 Jan 2011 às 21:26)

Trovoadapower disse:


> E Madeira



Claro, peço desculpa aos Madeirenses


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2011 às 21:31)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sinceramente duvido que neve abaixo dos 500m, quanto muito agua-neve e é se não houver muita humidade nos niveis baixos


----------



## Geiras (23 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

mirones disse:


> O IM está a actualizar os alertas para os distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Setúbal, Évora e Beja!



Tanta coisa e actualizaram para...Verde


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2011 às 11:16)

Uma depressão vai se formar a Este da Madeira no dia 26 alguns modelos a cavam rapidamente numa espécie de pequena ciclogenese explosiva!! é o exemplo do hirlam!

Atenção a precipitação apesar de estar prevista cair no mar! valores impressionantes neste modelo 





Aqui o possivel a intensificação rápida da depressão!





Para o Continente destaque para os dias entre 27 e 30! principalmente dia 28 em que poderia nevar a cotas médias ou até baixas! O problema é o de sempre a pouca precipitação!! ainda assim ela é muito provável de ocorrer no Norte e centro dias 27 e 28 mas muito pouca!

Temperatura a 500hpa dia 28:




850hpa:


----------



## PauloSR (24 Jan 2011 às 11:26)

miguel disse:


> Para o Continente destaque para os dias entre 27 e 30! principalmente dia 28 em que poderia nevar a cotas médias ou até baixas! O problema é o de sempre a pouca precipitação!! ainda assim ela é muito provável de ocorrer no Norte e centro dias 27 e 28 mas muito pouca!



Exacto Miguel... Analisemos a previsão do Foreca (baseado no ECMWF) para a Póvoa de Lanhoso :




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Não estou à espera de a ver cair na Póvoa de Lanhoso, mas é certo que nas serranias do norte, ela irá certamente marcar presença (embora que em pouca quantidade). Vamos aguardar e ver, com muita calma  muita muita calma


----------



## boneli (24 Jan 2011 às 12:19)

ThaZouk disse:


> Exacto Miguel... Analisemos a previsão do Foreca (baseado no ECMWF) para a Póvoa de Lanhoso :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pelo menos a tendência está lá.
Talvez amanhã já se saberá algo mais em concreto


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2011 às 12:22)

Basicamente há uma divergência:

O GFS coloca para 5ª e 6ª feira bastante mais frio que o ECM... O problema é que coloca menos precipitação.

O ECM não tem assim tão pouca como isso... Se virem os outputs do IM constatam que norte e centro teriam uma rega já razoável. Mas o problema é que parece que a cota neste caso estaria mais elevada.

De qualquer forma é giro verificar uma entrada de componente Nordeste, com precipitação prevista (independentemente do modelo). É uma situação para seguir com muita atenção.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2011 às 12:45)

O foreca na próxima Segunda prevê neve molhada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2011 às 13:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> O foreca na próxima Segunda prevê neve molhada.



E assim começa mais uma uma semana exacamente igual a ultima. hehehe
Depois sai tudo furado. por enquanto para segunda prefiro ficar ainda so pelos modelos e mesmo assim é muito incerto


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jan 2011 às 13:48)

Bom dia ... eu por aqui vou aguardando serenamente pela chuva ... mas sentado para não cair 
Quanto aos modelos e á neve eu diria que o Interior Norte e Centro terão alguma chance lá para Sexta, alguuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmma ..... pois neste momento as chances de chover, ou a probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação é bastante baixa ainda pelo menos olhando ao GFS !!

Vamos  a ver se esta tarde aparece por aqui alguma chuva ...


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2011 às 14:55)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tanto o GFS operacional como as perturbações do ensemble estão bastante coerentes até dia 30.
Já o ECMWF operacional, parece-me pouco lógico no medio e longo prazo...embora o ensemble tenda para um cenario parecido ao GFS op/ens para os proximos 7/8 dias.

Para esse periodo continuamos sob influencia de um cavado entre a Europa central e a Madeira, com uma depressão em altura a N da Madeira e uma bolsa de ar muito frio em altura a progredir de leste sobre o golfo de biscaia.

Á superficie as condições são propicias a uma ciclogenese de razoavel intensidade a S do Algarve.
A conjugação da instabilidade gerada pelo ar frio em altura e uma massa de ar mais morna á superficie deverá causar precipitação em todo o pais, mas é a norte onde as cotas de neve são mais baixas, favorecidas pela não excessiva humidade relativa nos niveis baixos, e por mais frio em altura do que a sul.


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2011 às 17:59)

Depois de algum tempo de marasmo, e de bastante desespero de muitos membros, em termos de eventos invernais, eu pessoalmente acho que os cenários estão um mimo.

Até no fim, podem dar nada ou quase nada, e corremos o risco de ter vários eventos do "quase" seguidos, é bem possível.

Mas há muito tempo que não via os modelos com cenários durante tanto tempo seguido de constantes entradas de "bolhas" de ar frio sobre nós, todos os modelos!

Dias interessantes para "andar à porrada" com os modelos, e roer unhas, umas vezes a Norte.. Outras a Sul..


A desta última noite, fez-me lembrar um pouco 28Jan2007, os locais onde se reportou sleet, foram essencialmente os mesmos onde se reportou neve nessa data, aliás a sinóptica era parecida, mas infelizmente menos instável.
Agora, dia 28/29/30, traça-se um cenário muito parecido com 29Jan2006, bastante mesmo, mas.. Infelizmente parece-me com menos frio, em especial aos 500hPa, portanto sempre menos favorável.. Mas cada caso é um caso, e há muita saída até lá, mas de notar, que depois disso, vem um 3º reload ainda no primeiro painel dos modelos. Parece que o AA está mesmo a jeito para vários cartuchos nesta "onda".


----------



## pedro vitorino (24 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 27 de Janeiro de 2011

Continuação de tempo frio com céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Queda de neve acima dos 600 metros.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste no litoral a sul do Cabo
Carvoeiro e nas terras altas.

Meteorologistas: Cristina Simões/Joana Sanches.

Actualizado a 24 de Janeiro de 2011 às 13:47 UTC


----------



## meo (24 Jan 2011 às 19:19)

boa tarde a todos
of topic as temperaturas no minisota usa -47 não há registo de temperaturas tão baixas ate agora e nada o fazia prever


----------



## cova beira (24 Jan 2011 às 19:26)

de momento situação muito boa para neve aponta modelo europeu com entrada de sw com muito frio acumulado dia 31  e 1 é a segunda run consecutiva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




em relação a 27 e 28 pouco frio a 850hpa mas o freezing level é muito baixo não entendo porquê, outra coisa que acho muito estranho é a fraca precipitação do gfs numa situação destas ao contrário do europeu que coloca no dia 27 e 28 muita precipitação, alertar para o risco de ainda não estar garantida que a depressão se coloque tão a oeste e aí ficaria mais uma vez tudo em espanha 

o que é que voces pensam em relação á escassa precipitação?


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jan 2011 às 19:52)

O problema é exactamente esse ....
Nesses dois dias se a depressão ficar em cima da PI apenas teremos frio e aguaceiros muito fracos e dispersos e a precipitação vai girar em torno dessa depressão. Isto é um cenário que não queremos..

O que queremos é que essa depressão fique mais a Oeste de Portugal para assim causar instabilidade, com tanto frio em altitude teriamos granizo, trovoadas e neve acima das cotas dos 400/600 metros de altitude !!
isto falando em termos gerais ...

O cenário nas proximas 240 horas do ECM é bem mais interessante que o GFS..
Uma pequena ressalva ... em termos de comportamento dos modelos..
Verificou-se que nas 72 horas que o GFS se portou melhor que o ECM, mas entre as 96 a 144 (Quarta e Sexta) que o ECM parece que vai-se portar melhor ...
Isto respeitante á 2/3 atrás mas isso agora já não interessa para nada ....

Em resumo vamos aguardando com calma para ver o que isto nos reserva ... dado estar tudo tremendamente indefinido ainda ... mesmo a 72 horas !!


----------



## arkeru (24 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

O freemeteo prevê neve para sexta-feira no Porto  
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2735943


----------



## cova beira (24 Jan 2011 às 19:58)

Aurélio disse:


> O problema é exactamente esse ....
> Nesses dois dias se a depressão ficar em cima da PI apenas teremos frio e aguaceiros muito fracos e dispersos e a precipitação vai girar em torno dessa depressão. Isto é um cenário que não queremos..
> 
> O que queremos é que essa depressão fique mais a Oeste de Portugal para assim causar instabilidade, com tanto frio em altitude teriamos granizo, trovoadas e neve acima das cotas dos 400/600 metros de altitude !!
> ...



mas o europeu não difere muito do gfs e as quantidades de precipitação não têm nada a ver


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jan 2011 às 20:12)

O que vos digo é que prefiro acreditar na pior run diária do GFS, ao menos assim não apanho desilusões! 

Mas digamos que o que os modelos nos oferecem são muitas surpresas, mais motivos de discussão, parece tudo interessante, contudo, as questões permanecem as mesmas: onde, quando, quanto, de que forma.. É a vida..


----------



## David sf (24 Jan 2011 às 20:42)

1. Já houve dias em que tivemos sorte, 11Jan2010, 29Jan06 foram dias em que tudo correu bem. Ontem correu tudo mal. Foi uma questão de tempo cronológico. Estava previsto começar no fim da madrugada, na previsão a 72 horas. Começou ao fim do dia, e com isto em vez de levarmos com o arrefecimento nocturno tivemos um aquecimento diurno. E de uma situação em que as condições na superfície poderiam compensar condições pouco favoráveis a níveis médios, passamos para um perfil todo bastante positivo abaixo dos 1000m. Outro problema da antecipação foi a não entrada da iso 0 mais a sul, que vinha de norte e foi travada mais cedo.

2. Para os próximos dias teremos inicialmente, a 96 horas e com alguma concordância entre os modelos, um evento semelhante ao de 2 de Dezembro ultimo, com uma bolsa de ar frio a altitude no Cantábrico e uma depressão pouco cavada. Boa para neve em Tras-os-Montes. Depois começa a divergência. O europeu acaba rapidamente com essa bolsa fria, apostando por uma depressão vinda da Madeira a varrer o frio, situação calcada da de ontem. O GFS, muito apetitoso, isola uma depressão em altitude, com a 528DAM e a -32 a 500 hpa na Terça feira, 1Fev. Para ser igual a 2006, só falta um pouco de frio a 850 hpa. Vamos ver quem tem razão, o curioso é que os ensembles do GFS e do ECM apoiam a respectiva operacional. Depois da desastrosa modelação do ultimo evento por parte do ECM não me admirava que se voltasse a enganar.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2011 às 20:48)

arkeru disse:


> O freemeteo prevê neve para sexta-feira no Porto
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2735943



Já aqui foi dito infinitas vezes, que o FreeMeteo tem a fiabilidade que tem: nenhuma, para além de usar runs GFS "ultrapassadas".


----------



## Marcos (24 Jan 2011 às 21:05)

desculpe mas tenho de discordar, o free meteo é de longe o mais fiavel de todas os sites das previsões, o unico senão é que so acualiza 2 vezes ao dia, ás 6 da manha e 18.30, dai termos que saber escolher o horario mais convergente com os modelos ao consultarmoss a pagina, mas é o site que mais acerta e esta muito mais em sintonia com os modelos, basta veres num determinado dia o tempo que faz e ires consultando o freemeteo e depois verás e faz isso com outros sites e me dirá...



Pedro disse:


> Já aqui foi dito infinitas vezes, que o FreeMeteo tem a fiabilidade que tem: nenhuma, para além de usar runs GFS "ultrapassadas".


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2011 às 21:07)

Marcos disse:


> desculpe mas tenho de discordar, o free meteo é de longe o mais fiavel de todas os sites das previsões, o unico senão é que so acualiza 2 vezes ao dia, ás 6 da manha e 18.30, dai termos que saber escolher o horario mais convergente com os modelos ao consultarmoss a pagina, mas é o site que mais acerta e esta muito mais em sintonia com os modelos, basta veres num determinado dia o tempo que faz e ires consultando o freemeteo e depois verás e faz isso com outros sites e me dirá...


Não, o freemeteo está uma run do GFS atrasada sempre pelo que dizem por aqui... E nunca vi o freemeteo a ser fiável decentemente aqui...


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2011 às 21:10)

Marcos disse:


> desculpe mas tenho de discordar, o free meteo é de longe o mais fiavel de todas os sites das previsões, o unico senão é que so acualiza 2 vezes ao dia, ás 6 da manha e 18.30, dai termos que saber escolher o horario mais convergente com os modelos ao consultarmoss a pagina, mas é o site que mais acerta e esta muito mais em sintonia com os modelos, basta veres num determinado dia o tempo que faz e ires consultando o freemeteo e depois verás e faz isso com outros sites e me dirá...



Dou-lhe dezenas de sites muuito melhores que o FreeMeteo. Vá comparando:

www.timeanddate.com
www.windfinder.com
www.meteoblue.com
www.meteogroup.es

 e claro www.meteo.pt

e muitos mais... Agora no Free não confio mesmo nada, mas cada um sabe o que faz.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2011 às 21:52)

Marcos disse:


> desculpe mas tenho de discordar, o free meteo é de longe o mais fiavel de todas os sites das previsões, o unico senão é que so acualiza 2 vezes ao dia, ás 6 da manha e 18.30, dai termos que saber escolher o horario mais convergente com os modelos ao consultarmoss a pagina, mas é o site que mais acerta e esta muito mais em sintonia com os modelos, basta veres num determinado dia o tempo que faz e ires consultando o freemeteo e depois verás e faz isso com outros sites e me dirá...



Ora bem o Freemeteo é o que é...o mais fiável mesmo é ir acompanhando as Runs do GFS e do ECMWF,  o Freemeteo é o Output muito fraquinho... porque é que não acompanham o outputs (GFS) do METEOPT.com e esses sim interpretam de forma realística as Runs do GFS.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jan 2011 às 00:09)

Boa noite a todos,

Nesta última run das 18h o GFS mantém o AA a NW da Irlanda, ou seja, mais do mesmo, no entanto nota-se algum enfraquecimento que será curto no final do dia 27 de Janeiro, voltando a aparecer dia 29 novamente em força...e a meu ver aqui poderá estar o segredo de que tanto se fala...
Este curto enfraquecimento, associado às pequenas depressões que baixam até bem junto da Península e à entrada de massa de ar frio de NE pode possibilitar que haja realmente alguma neve no Interior Norte e Centro...
Mesmo assim, a precipitação será escassa e o meu receio prende-se com a possibilidade de ficar "tudo", que já não é muito, em terras espanholas...

Frio em altura e em superfície teremos, agora é preciso que que o São Pedro seja generoso...
Será na madrugada de quinta para sexta em que veremos afinal quem mais se aproxima do real...
Bragança é que mais possibilidades tem, devido à sua localização a NE, seguido do Distrito da Guarda, Viseu e Vila Real...o resto deverá ficar-se pelo sonho


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Jan 2011 às 11:06)

rozzo disse:


> ...  pessoalmente acho que os cenários estão um mimo.
> ...Mas há muito tempo que não via os modelos com cenários durante tanto tempo seguido de constantes entradas de "bolhas" de ar frio sobre nós, todos os modelos! .... roer unhas, umas vezes a Norte.. Outras a Sul...
> ... Parece que o AA está mesmo a jeito para vários cartuchos nesta "onda".




A tantas e tão poucas horas de algo   invulgar poder ocorrer,
quase nada podemos ainda  abraçar.
A não ser este frio que está já entrelaçado.
A meu ver, basta este expectar, para me sentir bafejado.
Mal (bem) habituados pelo recente legado,
sonhamos com a feliz coincidência que sabemos quão  difícil  é acontecer.
Faltará o frio?  precipitação? É fácil, é normal,  faltar  qualquer coisa a esta latitude, com esta atlanticidade a oeste ...
Ainda assim ,por vezes , nesta    vigorosa circulação  leste/nordeste  abrem-se janelas de oportunidade.
Se não for na minha,( aqui será obviamente muito difícil),
 que haja relatos da tua cidade...


----------



## vinc7e (25 Jan 2011 às 16:56)

Grande run esta ultima do GFS 
Bastante precipitação e frio q.b. a partir da próxima quinta feira,
finalmente, se tudo correr bem, teremos neve a cotas medias no Norte.


----------



## cova beira (25 Jan 2011 às 19:05)

europeu continua bastante melhor que o gfs ainda faltam muitos ajustes apesar das poucas horas que faltam finalmente apareceu a precipitação que estranhamente o gfs não mostrava e o frio a 850 ainda pode melhorar também o vento apesar da entrada ser de norte noroeste poderá soprar de leste como o gfs aponta nesta run o que fará toda a diferença com tanto frio em altura e uma iso entre -1 e-2 com vento leste colocaria cotas em torno aos 500 metros 

já agora gostava de perguntar por que razão as cotas de neve dos meteogramas parecem-me a mim calculadas de maneira diferente


----------



## Norther (25 Jan 2011 às 20:46)

Ja viram o nosso Anticiclone http://www.meteosat.com/meteosat/meteosat-infrarrojo.html
parece uma grande depressão  nunca tinha visto, esta preenchido por uma massa bem húmida e quente o que faz com que as temperaturas estejam altas na Islândia.
gostava de ouvir uma explicação de como se originou isto e se acontece mais vezes?


----------



## Norther (25 Jan 2011 às 21:13)

como o stormy referiu no seguimento Europa, essa massa de ar quente poderá interagir com áreas depressionarias, fortalecendo-as

pergunto se poderá reforçar a depressão que vai entrar na Península Ibérica de N na quinta?


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2011 às 21:48)

Norther disse:


> como o stormy referiu no seguimento Europa, essa massa de ar quente poderá interagir com áreas depressionarias, fortalecendo-as
> 
> pergunto se poderá reforçar a depressão que vai entrar na Península Ibérica de N na quinta?



A explicação para que o ar quente tenha ido parar ao anticiclone é a seguinte ( tentarei ser sucinto):

Em primeiro lugar formou-se uma depressão muito forte a leste da costa Americana...essa depressão gerou uma frente muito potente devido á chegada de ar extremamente frio e denso desde o Canadá.

Ao chocar contra o ar quente, o ar frio criou nuvens de forte desenvolvimento vertical, e o ar que subia nessas nuvens entrou na circulação SW-NE do bordo leste do cavado no qual a depressão se inseria.

Nas regiões do bordo leste dos cavados, há uma divergecia em altura ( o ar espalha-se nos niveis altos ciriando um "vacuo", incentivando ainda mais a convecção), o que aconteceu é que o ar humido que subiu se espalhou em altura para NE, e acabou sendo assimilado ( em parte) pelo anticiclone...a outra parte que não foi capturada foi arrastada com a depressão bem para norte.

Agora o anticiclone está cheio de ar quente e humido em altura, bem evidenciado por toda aquela nebulosidade alta...e aos poucos esse ar será forçado a descer...em contrapartida esse ar em altura, que está a convergir no anticiclone e será agora forçado a descer, deverá fortalecer o campo de pressão á superficie, pois o ar ao descer será empurrado contra a supeficie e aumentará, logicamente, a pressão..

O ar que descer aquecerá por compressão e então poderá alimentar o cavado que nos está a influenciar ( essa massa de ar mais quente será visivel á superficie numa carta de theta-e, onde aparecerão valores mais elevados ).
As massas de ar com theta-e elevado, são massas de ar quente e com um bom conteudo em agua ( não esquecer que o conteudo em agua não é bem o mesmo que a humidade relativa)...como tal essa parcela de ar quente poderá dar uma ajuda a intensificar a depressão/cavado que se vai formar agora neste fim de semana.


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2011 às 21:57)

A depressão que entra pelo N, 5f, poderá ser beneficiada não só pelo ar mais quente vindo do anticiclone...como tambem por uma bolsa de ar muito frio em altura ( T500 nos -30/35º), e pela interacção com os restos da depressão que está agora na Madeira, e que se movimentará para NE até ao S de Espanha.

É uma conjunção interessante, que pode dar frio e neve nas cotas medias do norte e centro, e tempo mais ameno mas tambem chuvoso no sul

PS- Eu diria mesmo que se não fosse aquele ar humido no anticiclone, e que agora será empurrado para os niveis baixos e eventualmente integrado na depressão, não teriamos tanta chuva como o que está a ser modelado para o norte e centro...portanto..obrigadinha ao anticiclone e viva ao calor na islandia


----------



## boneli (25 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

Boa noite

Para Quinta feira, pelo que entendi a duvida é na quantidade de precipitação que iremos ter e o quanto a cota poderá descer, aqui para o Norte e Centro?
O IM dá uma cota de 600m...pode ser mais alta ou mais baixa. Vai depender muito dessa bolsa de ar frio ( T500  -30º/35º) que vamos ter em altura?


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2011 às 00:31)

obrigado pela explicação stormy, então vamos esperar que reforce bem a depressão  e com a bolsa de ar frio com essa temperatura            T500-30/35 com uma temperatura a T850 -1/-2 com algum frio acumulado à superfície e se o vento tiver de leste poderemos ter óptimas cotas de neve, só espero que não aconteça um forte fohen que aqui acontece muito nestas entradas.


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2011 às 01:03)

Boa tendência para Fevereiro, um bom frio que parece querer vir para o nosso continente


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2011 às 01:27)

Norther disse:


> obrigado pela explicação stormy, então vamos esperar que reforce bem a depressão  e com a bolsa de ar frio com essa temperatura            T500-30/35 com uma temperatura a T850 -1/-2 com algum frio acumulado à superfície e se o vento tiver de leste poderemos ter óptimas cotas de neve, só espero que não aconteça um forte fohen que aqui acontece muito nestas entradas.



Fohen ai?
Normalmente o Fohen acontece quando o ar sobe e se condensa, de um lado de uma cadeia de montanhas, e do outro é forçado a descer...mas como perdeu humidade, aquece muito rapidamente por compressão....gerando tempo quente e seco do outro lado das montanhas....

Talvez o que queiras dizer é que os montes Galegos aprisionam a precipitação...mas Fohen...parece-me um pouco exagerado


----------



## João Sousa (26 Jan 2011 às 01:34)

stormy disse:


> Fohen ai?
> Normalmente o Fohen acontece quando o ar sobe e se condensa, de um lado de uma cadeia de montanhas, e do outro é forçado a descer...mas como perdeu humidade, aquece muito rapidamente por compressão....gerando tempo quente e seco do outro lado das montanhas....
> 
> Talvez o que queiras dizer é que os montes Galegos aprisionam a precipitação...mas Fohen...parece-me um pouco exagerado



Boa noite,
Por acaso também acho que o efeito fohen pode pregar partidas, porque no caso da Covilhã, e também do Tortosendo, terem uma orientação de este, isto é virado para espanha, enquanto que a entrada vem de noroeste. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2011 às 01:43)

stormy disse:


> Fohen ai?
> Normalmente o Fohen acontece quando o ar sobe e se condensa, de um lado de uma cadeia de montanhas, e do outro é forçado a descer...mas como perdeu humidade, aquece muito rapidamente por compressão....gerando tempo quente e seco do outro lado das montanhas....
> 
> Talvez o que queiras dizer é que os montes Galegos aprisionam a precipitação...mas Fohen...parece-me um pouco exagerado



Não é exageradamente perceptível, mas com a neve temos notado bem esse efeito na Serra da Estrela. E basta recordar o episódio de neve no final de Novembro.
Tomemos o caso das estações de Loriga (Tclor), Covilhã (Spiritmind) e Manteigas. Estão as três praticamente à mesma altitude. (+-800m).
Loriga na encosta oeste, Manteigas a Este e Covilhã a SE.

Enquanto o vento esteve de SE e E, nevou a cotas médias e baixas na região da Covilhã e Manteigas. Em Loriga, zero.
Quando o vento rodou para NO, então aí sim, Loriga começou a acumular bastante neve, em Manteigas a chuva derreteu a neve toda e na Covilhã muita chuva e pouca neve.


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2011 às 01:45)

AnDré disse:


> Não é exageradamente perceptível, mas com a neve temos notado bem esse efeito na Serra da Estrela. E basta recordar o episódio de neve no final de Novembro.
> Tomemos o caso das estações de Loriga (Tclor), Covilhã (Spiritmind) e Manteigas. Estão as três praticamente à mesma altitude. (+-800m).
> Loriga na encosta oeste, Manteigas a Este e Covilhã a SE.
> 
> ...



Sim, claro...a Serra da Estrela tem uma dimensão que torna o fohen possivel e bem notorio!
Devo dizer que por algum motivo associei a localidade do Norther, ao minho....erro meu...shit happens


----------



## rozzo (26 Jan 2011 às 10:10)

Sinceramente acho que de 5ª para 6ª a cota pode ir um bom bocado abaixo dos 500/600m previstos pelo IM, no Norte (interior especialmente claro), naquela zona relativamente pequena onde está o núcleo da depressão.
O núcleo é bastante frio, e terá até aos 925hPa (cerca de 700m) temperaturas a rondar os 0º.
Mas como disse, essa zona de cotas mais baixas será bastante limitada espacialmente, nada de muito generalizado.

PS: Gosto do ECMWF para Domingo..


----------



## vinc7e (26 Jan 2011 às 11:00)

Uma pergunta um bocado offtopic,
os meteorologistas do IM que fazem as previsões significativa e discritiva
são os mesmos? É que não parece nada


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2011 às 11:05)

rozzo disse:


> Sinceramente acho que de 5ª para 6ª a cota pode ir um bom bocado abaixo dos 500/600m previstos pelo IM, no Norte (interior especialmente claro), naquela zona relativamente pequena onde está o núcleo da depressão.
> O núcleo é bastante frio, e terá até aos 925hPa (cerca de 700m) temperaturas a rondar os 0º.
> Mas como disse, essa zona de cotas mais baixas será bastante limitada espacialmente, nada de muito generalizado.
> 
> PS: *Gosto do ECMWF para Domingo..*



Faz lembrar algo não 

Gosto não só do ECM para Domingo mas mesmo do próprio GFS... Os meteogramas não reflectem qualquer precipitação ainda mas existe uma bolsa de ar muito frio a 500hPa bem definida. A iso -30 a 500hPa a mergulhar muito bem, até ao longo de todo o litoral A norte do Sistema Sintra - Estrela.

Consequências práticas? Podem ser nenhumas... MAs este tipo de cartas deixa sempre uma ligeira excitação, no sonho remoto de algumas surpresas.


----------



## rozzo (26 Jan 2011 às 11:17)

vitamos disse:


> Faz lembrar algo não
> 
> Gosto não só do ECM para Domingo mas mesmo do próprio GFS... Os meteogramas não reflectem qualquer precipitação ainda mas existe uma bolsa de ar muito frio a 500hPa bem definida. A iso -30 a 500hPa a mergulhar muito bem, até ao longo de todo o litoral A norte do Sistema Sintra - Estrela.
> 
> Consequências práticas? Podem ser nenhumas... MAs este tipo de cartas deixa sempre uma ligeira excitação, no sonho remoto de algumas surpresas.




O GFS está é menos generoso no frio nos níveis médios. 
Está constantemente a injectar ar pouco frio nos níveis médios na metade Sul do país.. Isto porque o centro vai demasiado sobre o mar, dando sempre fluxo algo de Oeste no flanco Sul da depressão.
O do ECMWF está bem melhor, mas temo que um pouco "generoso" demais..
Aguardemos.
Mas que esse núcleo frio a "pairar" sobre Portugal desde amanhã até Domingo terá de ter pelo menos um ou outra coisa interessante, dificilmente falhará!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jan 2011 às 11:53)

Bom dia ... e mais do mesmo e ao fim do 6º dia que venho acrescentar .... nada !!
Sigo com ceu muito nublado mais um dia com 1 mm e pouco ou nada deverá chover no dia de hoje, vento finalmente parou, e este tempo já me dá sono ... 

Nos proximos dias manter-se-á assim este tempo do faz que chove em que as regiões do Norte e Centro deverão ser as vêem mais chuva ..... e finalmente a tão desejada neve ...
FINALMENTE 

Assim deixarão de existir as lamúrias diárias e as suplicas dos modelos a mais de 240 horas se tornem verdade ...
E claro está bastante frio também como tanto desejam embora voçês desejassem que estivesse mais ....

Bom pessoal aproveitem então a neve que aí vem que ainda serão uns diazinhos bem bons ....

Que sono deste tempo enfadonho do nem chove nem faz sol !!


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2011 às 13:35)

stormy disse:


> Sim, claro...a Serra da Estrela tem uma dimensão que torna o fohen possivel e bem notorio!
> Devo dizer que por algum motivo associei a localidade do Norther, ao minho....erro meu...shit happens



pois é stormy a Vila onde moro ta cituada numa das encostas da Serra da Estrela virada a S/SE ao lado do Covilhã a 4KM, em que a parte mais baixa da vila esta a 400m e a mais alta a 750m, e se for um fohen forte nem a essa altitude neva o que ja aconteceu muitas vezes


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2011 às 14:20)

Norther disse:


> pois é stormy a Vila onde moro ta cituada numa das encostas da Serra da Estrela virada a S/SE ao lado do Covilhã a 4KM, em que a parte mais baixa da vila esta a 400m e a mais alta a 750m, e se for um fohen forte nem a essa altitude neva o que ja aconteceu muitas vezes



Sim..desculpa..nem sei o que me passou pela ideia


----------



## David sf (26 Jan 2011 às 14:21)

rozzo disse:


> O GFS está é menos generoso no frio nos níveis médios.
> Está constantemente a injectar ar pouco frio nos níveis médios na metade Sul do país.. Isto porque o centro vai demasiado sobre o mar, dando sempre fluxo algo de Oeste no flanco Sul da depressão.
> O do ECMWF está bem melhor, mas temo que um pouco "generoso" demais..
> Aguardemos.
> Mas que esse núcleo frio a "pairar" sobre Portugal desde amanhã até Domingo terá de ter pelo menos um ou outra coisa interessante, dificilmente falhará!



O ECM está excelente para Domingo, poderia dar cotas muito baixas no centro do país, onde entra humidade de oeste nos níveis médios. Essa depressão em altitude já é apanhada pelos ensembles do ECM:












O GFS não está nada bom para frio e neve, está melhor para chuva, mete a bolsa fria no mar.


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2011 às 14:39)

O GFS não está nada bom para a neve, pois coloca muito ar tépido vindo de Oeste, o que porventura poderia ser bom caso houvesse ainda mais frio em altura, ou caso viesse outro embolsamento atraz do primeiro....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O ECMWF está um pouco melhor...mas coloca menos precipitação....o cenário final deverá ser algo a meias, com a depressão a passar de N/NNE para S perto da costa e a bolsa de ar frio a seguir o sistema á superficie, já embebido num fluxo de NE á superficie e nos niveis medios.

Espero cotas de neve da ordem dos 400-500m no NE e 600-800m no litoral norte e na região centro, podendo haver uma evolução para cerca de 300-400m no NE e 500m no centro/litoral norte nas horas mais propicias, nomeadamente após a rotação do vento para NE, com a entrada de ar mais frio nos niveis médios.

Grandes surpresas..duvido, mas o interior transmontano poderá vir a ter alguma animação...


----------



## seqmad (26 Jan 2011 às 15:24)

Só um pormenor curioso, não sei como funcionam os algoritmos de cálculo dos meteogramas, mas o de Lisboa para sábado dá precipitação ao longo de 4 períodos das 9 às 18, entre 0,2 a 0,8mm em cada, e sempre com %Nuvens = 0...


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2011 às 15:54)

seqmad disse:


> Só um pormenor curioso, não sei como funcionam os algoritmos de cálculo dos meteogramas, mas o de Lisboa para sábado dá precipitação ao longo de 4 períodos das 9 às 18, entre 0,2 a 0,8mm em cada, e sempre com %Nuvens = 0...



Não tem nada a ver com cálculos. A informação é directa do GFS. Se assim aparece é porque o GFS assim a manda.


----------



## cova beira (26 Jan 2011 às 19:15)

de momento quase todos os modelos estão melhores que o gfs europeu excelente com muito mais precipitação e frio 

quanto ao efeito fohen com vento de leste não me parece que possa ocorrer o ar mais continental e frio até terá mais possibilidade de se acumular no lado sudeste da serra de estrela, muito importante que as temperaturas desçam muito esta noite para termos uma boa acumulação de frio

aqui fica o link para a precipitação do europeu

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html


----------



## ACalado (26 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

A sinóptica também está interessante com uma frente oclusa que pode deixar precipitações significativas. Não sei porque mas está situação faz-me lembrar o 29 de Janeiro de 2006  Acho que não é de descartar queda de neve a cotas momentaneamente mais baixas do que o previsto no Norte e no Centro 






Perfil Covilhã






Perfil Bragança


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2011 às 19:51)

spiritmind disse:


> A sinóptica também está interessante com uma frente oclusa que pode deixar precipitações significativas. Não sei porque mas está situação faz-me lembrar o 29 de Janeiro de 2006  Acho que não é de descartar queda de neve a cotas momentaneamente mais baixas do que o previsto no Norte e no Centro



A mim também me faz lembrar o que aconteceu em 29 de Janeiro de 2006... Até as eleições presidenciais no fim-de-semana anterior. Só espero é que o Benfica não perca no dia anterior ao nevão.


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2011 às 20:02)

nao resta mais duvidas neve seca ou molhada aqui de certeza qe vai cair


----------



## boneli (26 Jan 2011 às 20:35)

Caro Vince que tem a dizer sobre esta espectativa que se está a criar?


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jan 2011 às 20:49)

boneli disse:


> Caro Vince que tem a dizer sobre esta espectativa que se está a criar?



Boa Noite, 

Caro Boneli, de que expectativa falas? 

As expectativas são criadas e alimentadas pelas pessoas e, infelizmente  neste momento, não há grande margem para surpresas, ou seja, para cotas exageradamente baixas. Pelo que até o aviso amarelo do IM frisa queda de neve acima dos 600 metros. A ocorrer surpresa, pelo que vejo pode (dependente de varios factores) ocorrer aos 500 metros sem acumulação (esta é a minha analise, e como tal, não a tomem como muito certa, até porque há membros com muitíssima experiencia que podem analisar de melhor forma)

As surpresas acontecem qundo menos se espera, mas julgo que aqui ninguem se encontra com grandes expectivas Boneli  infelizmente 

Grande abraço a todos, e venha de lá essa neve para as serras do norte e centro...


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2011 às 20:49)

Não sei que vos diga mas as temperaturas teimam em querer não descer desde as 18h até esta hora. Qual a diferença com o previsto no GFS em relação à temperatura real? Até nas Penhas Douradas está alta.. Alguém tem alguma explicação?


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2011 às 20:51)

Paulo H disse:


> Não sei que vos diga mas as temperaturas teimam em querer descer desde as 18h até esta hora. Qual a diferença com o previsto no GFS em relação à temperatura real? Até nas Penhas Douradas está alta.. Alguém tem alguma explicação?



Inversão térmica: Carrazêda de Ansiães tem -3,1ºC.


----------



## boneli (26 Jan 2011 às 20:57)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Caro Boneli, de que expectativa falas?
> 
> ...



Eu quando falo em expectativas refiro-me principalmente á cota de neve...o site do IM de facto fala em cotas de 600m sobe para 1000m depois volta a descer para os 600m, mas vi aqui colegas a falar na possiblidade de 300m. Eu não dou opinião do que não sei interpretar (os mapas), no entanto tens razão no que dizes que somos nós a criar essas expectativas. 
Mas gosto sempre de ler uma opinião de quem entende e já tem experiência ( não desvalorizando ninguém) e que normalmente está sempre mais próximo do que se considera racional do que poderá acontecer..

Não sei se me fiz entender


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2011 às 21:01)

boneli disse:


> Eu quando falo em expectativas refiro-me principalmente á cota de neve...o site do IM de facto fala em cotas de 600m sobe para 1000m depois volta a descer para os 600m, mas vi aqui colegas a falar na possiblidade de 300m. Eu não dou opinião do que não sei interpretar (os mapas), no entanto tens razão no que dizes que somos nós a criar essas expectativas.
> Mas gosto sempre de ler uma opinião de quem entende e já tem experiência ( não desvalorizando ninguém) e que normalmente está sempre mais próximo do que se considera racional do que poderá acontecer..
> 
> Não sei se me fiz entender



Não estou a dizer que seja o caso, mas o IM é uma instituição pública e não tem o efeito de alarmar. Mesmo que os modelos mostrem uma possibilidade de queda de neve a 300m, o IM, para o bem e para o mal, vai falar em cotas de 500 a 600m.


----------



## Marcos (26 Jan 2011 às 21:17)

aqui estou a 540 metros altitude, tenho alguma esperança sobretudo de noite, mas se nao acumular é que vai ser pena...ja esta a preciptacao a chegar ao norte???


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Jan 2011 às 21:30)

Marcos disse:


> aqui estou a 540 metros altitude, tenho alguma esperança sobretudo de noite, mas se nao acumular é que vai ser pena...ja esta a preciptacao a chegar ao norte???



Para já por aqui alguma neblina apenas. 
Mas as expectativas são grandes, parece que desta vez está tudo no lugar certo!


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2011 às 21:38)

O que quis dizer é que as temperaturas estão altíssimas em relação ao previsto a esta hora desde as 18h! Quem pode explicar?


----------



## pedro vitorino (26 Jan 2011 às 21:49)

deve-se talvez á aproximação de preciitação não?


----------



## cova beira (26 Jan 2011 às 21:51)

Paulo H disse:


> O que quis dizer é que as temperaturas estão altíssimas em relação ao previsto a esta hora desde as 18h! Quem pode explicar?



por aqui está mais ou menos como esperado no vale junto ao zezere as temperaturas rondam os -2 

gfs começa a recuar e a colocar mais frio a precipitação é que continua muito estranha


----------



## RaFa (26 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

E previsão aqui para o lado N da Serra da Estrela (Seia)? Existe possibilidade de ver o elemento branco? Ou vai ficar tudo retido a S da mesma? (Covilhã etc...)
Neste momento por aqui as temperaturas rondam os -1º (Zona Industrial Seia)

EDIT: EM loriga a temperatura continua a baixar a um bom ritmo. Neste momento temos 1.9º


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Jan 2011 às 22:16)

RaFa disse:


> E previsão aqui para o lado N da Serra da Estrela (Seia)? Existe possibilidade de ver o elemento branco? Ou vai ficar tudo retido a S da mesma? (Covilhã etc...)
> Neste momento por aqui as temperaturas rondam os -1º (Zona Industrial Seia)
> 
> EDIT: EM loriga a temperatura continua a baixar a um bom ritmo. Neste momento temos 1.9º



Eu penso que o lado norte até deverá ter condições mais favoráveis...


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2011 às 23:20)

cova beira disse:


> por aqui está mais ou menos como esperado no vale junto ao zezere as temperaturas rondam os -2
> 
> gfs começa a recuar e a colocar mais frio a precipitação é que continua muito estranha



Tinha estranhado bastante a temperatura praticamente não ter descido aqui entre as 18h e as 20h, quando deveria haver uma queda semelhante aos outros dias, e ir contra ao previsto no GFS. Estranho porque a única coisa que aparentemente mudou foi a pressão atmosférica, a humidade estava igual e quando comparei com penhas douradas achei normal a diferença de temperaturas em relação à altitude, mas não em relação ao GFS.

A esta hora já é mais aceitável a temperatura aqui..

Não posso comparar com a cova da beira, em especial pelas diferenças morfológicas do terreno, pois enquanto aí normalmente acumula o frio numa inversão térmica (cova), já aqui escoa para os 2 rios/falhas a este e oeste!

Penso que amanhã a covilhã e fundão irão ter uma surpresa!


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

Penso que amanhã a covilhã e fundão irão ter uma surpresa! [/QUOTE]

ta tudo encaminhado pa podermos ter o vale pintado de branco, há frio acumulado, o vento de E, vamos ver mas entradas destas desconfio sempre, vamos ver.


----------



## João Sousa (26 Jan 2011 às 23:49)

Norther disse:


> Penso que amanhã a covilhã e fundão irão ter uma surpresa!



ta tudo encaminhado pa podermos ter o vale pintado de branco, há frio acumulado, o vento de E, vamos ver mas entradas destas desconfio sempre, vamos ver.[/QUOTE]


Bom, concordo contigo parcialmente, mas gostava de concordar totalmente.
As minhas reservas prendem-se com a intensidade da precipitação. Parece-me pouca! Ora aquí fica! (como se inserem imagens aquí?)

Um forte abraço


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2011 às 23:55)

Norther disse:


> Penso que amanhã a covilhã e fundão irão ter uma surpresa!



ta tudo encaminhado pa podermos ter o vale pintado de branco, há frio acumulado, o vento de E, vamos ver mas entradas destas desconfio sempre, vamos ver.[/QUOTE]

até ver nao ta frio sufiçiente para a neve seca e tou um pouco optimista para as temperaturas de amanha mas acredito qe pelo menos ca acima venha ai embaixo talvez molhada


----------



## gomes.marco (27 Jan 2011 às 09:43)

Ola!Bom dia a todos! alguem me consegue explicar porque e que o instituito de meteorologia preve queda de neve acima dos 600 e a subir ao longo do dia e aqui no meteoramas preve cotas mais baixas ao longo do dia ex ( 500 a decer para os 300)


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 15:50)

Acho que o gfs se rendeu as evidências nesta run


----------



## Norther (27 Jan 2011 às 20:41)

bom parece que la paras as 11 teremos ai precipitação mais relevante e a hipótese de ver a neve por aqui a 500 m espero eu!!!


----------



## gomes.marco (27 Jan 2011 às 20:52)

Norther disse:


> bom parece que la paras as 11 teremos ai precipitação mais relevante e a hipótese de ver a neve por aqui a 500 m espero eu!!!


 e em viseu sera que tambem neva ????490 altitude


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Jan 2011 às 22:16)

Eu ficaria mais feliz se os colegas colocassem as imagens com informação relevante.
é a run de que horas? para que dia? 
neste caso´há indicação da fonte, noutros nem tanto...


----------



## Silknet (27 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

sinto que vai passar ao lado de Viseu outra vez...


----------



## Rainy (27 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Vendo os modelos, o AA vai voltar durante toda a prox semana ou mais, ou seja Primavera.


----------



## karkov (28 Jan 2011 às 09:16)

e o futuro o que nos reserva?


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jan 2011 às 10:58)

Bom dia a todos!

Já deram uma espreitadela à run das 06h do GFS?

Mete alguma neve no Sábado/Domingo, será??

Para Castelo Branco:

39 Sáb 29/01 21H 3  6  *0.2* 0 3.4 532 1429 5432 *-1.3* 94 -1.0 -29.8 1013.7 10 606 
+42 Dom 30/01 00H 3  5  *0.2* 0 4.4 531 1431 5425 *-1.9* 96 -1.7 -29.8 1014.4 5 516 
+45 Dom 30/01 03H 4  6  *0.8* 0 5.0 529 1423 5406 *-2.0* 97 -2.1 -29.9 1014.0 6 413 
+48 Dom 30/01 06H 6  11  *0.1* 0 5.7 528 1421 5398 *-1.1* 96 -2.4 -30.8 1014.2 14 299 


Humm.. quando a esmola é muita, o pobre desconfia!!


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2011 às 11:26)

Nos proximos *dias* teremos um efeito claramente de NAO + o que vai implicar forçosamente um tempo anticiclonico, e assim nos próximos 15 dias não se prespectiva chuva pelo menos nas regiões do Sul .....
Neste momento creio que Faro encontra-se com cerca de 40 mm neste mês o que acabou por ser mais do que aquilo que eu pensava ... deve ter sido por dia 24 ter caido pelo jeito 15 mm em Faro ...

O que já nem é mau .... comparando com outros anos !!


----------



## RMira (28 Jan 2011 às 11:35)

Bons dias:

Alguém me explica como é que em Setúbal pela run das 06Z do GFS com temperaturas tão baixas nos níveis médios e altos na zona assinalada a vermelho temos temperaturas superiores a 11º no periodo da manhã de domingo, por exemplo? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2011 às 11:36)

Paulo H disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> Já deram uma espreitadela à run das 06h do GFS?
> 
> ...



Sempre de desconfiar um pouco por causa das T2m interpoladas, que no GFS em zonas baixas junto a montanhas vão ser regra geral subestimadas. Mas quem sabe, realmente o frio nessa noite será muito! Falta é precipitação de jeito provavelmente.. 





mirones disse:


> Bons dias:
> 
> Alguém me explica como é que em Setúbal pela run das 06Z do GFS com temperaturas tão baixas nos níveis médios e altos na zona assinalada a vermelho temos temperaturas superiores a 11º no periodo da manhã de domingo, por exemplo?



Pela mesma razão neste caso, em sítios junto ao mar, o efeito oposto, tentendo a amenizar mais as coisas.
De qualquer forma a situação destes dias é de aguaceiros algo dispersos, com sol, e pouca humidade, por isso há razoável aquecimento diurno nos níveis baixos mesmo. Por isso não será tão longe da verdade essa temperatura a 2m, penso eu.


----------



## RMira (28 Jan 2011 às 11:48)

Obrigado pela rápida resposta Rozzo.

O efeito do sol poderá ser determinante na rápida subida da temperatura ao longo da manhã.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jan 2011 às 12:05)

rozzo disse:


> Sempre de desconfiar um pouco por causa das T2m interpoladas, que no GFS em zonas baixas junto a montanhas. Mas quem sabe, realmente o frio nessa noite será muito! Falta é precipitação de jeito provavelmente..




Também pensei nisso Rozzo! Mas aqui, a T2m nunca se afasta muito, nem para mais nem para menos, tem regra geral um erro de +/-0.5. A hora que normalmente apresenta um maior desvio são as 18h no Inverno.

Também concordo, a precipitação é que poderá faltar.. Esperemos que não!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2011 às 15:12)

Boa tarde

As perspectivas de precipitação sob a forma de neve são muito, muito ténues aqui no litoral norte. As temperaturas tem sido relativamente altas e a falta de precipitação é uma realidade. E com isso desiludem-se os litoralenses nortenhos






Imagem das 14h UTC (hora de Portugal)

Pois bem...a situação sinóptica é ligeiramente diferente ao que se esperava.
A massa de ar frio que embebia a depressão parece que aqueceu um pouco ao passar sobre o oceano (*2* na imagem) - acho que passou um pouco mais ao lado do litoral, pois se tivesse passado mais em cima de nós teríamos mais precipitação e o seu núcleo porventura teria aquecido menos.
Por ora a minha expectativa (baixa!) resume-se ao acompanhamento de uma massa nebulosa que está no NE de Espanha (círculo a vermelho) que poderá rodar para a costa NO da Galiza (linha a verde) - para já, e na animação de satélite, o sentido de rotação no núcleo depressionário poderá levar esta massa nebulosa até à costa Galega.
Se esta situação se verificar, há uma ténue hipótese de este núcleo absorver ar mais frio que está um pouco mais a norte (nº *1*) a atravessar a Bretanha Francesa. E com isso proporcionar alguma surpresa aqui no litoral norte (nunca a cotas inferiores a 300 mts pela análise que faço dos outputs do GFS\ECM) no dia de sábado.
O grande "se" diz respeito à precipitação que terá que ser mais vigorosa do que a previsão. Veja-se aqui:






Vestígios de precipitação em 3 períodos distintos, sempre com temperaturas interessantes tanto a 850hPa como a 500hPa. Mas às 15h com mais de 8ºC na T2m, às 18h já com 0,8ºC mas com uma subida para os 1,5ºC pelas 21h.

Estamos sempre a falar de pormenores e são estes que fazem diferença nesta zona do país para o elemento NEVE. Foram estes pormenores que deram lugar à surpresa de 9 de Janeiro de 2009 - pode ser que aqui também estes pormenores façam a diferença.

*P.S.: Aceito todo o tipo de críticas na minha análise já que tento aprender com os outros, seguro sempre que também eu tenho que procurar por mim próprio respostas às minhas dúvidas*


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2011 às 19:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Nos proximos *dias* teremos um efeito claramente de NAO + o que vai implicar forçosamente um tempo anticiclonico, e assim nos próximos 15 dias não se prespectiva chuva pelo menos nas regiões do Sul .....
> Neste momento creio que Faro encontra-se com cerca de 40 mm neste mês o que acabou por ser mais do que aquilo que eu pensava ... deve ter sido por dia 24 ter caido pelo jeito 15 mm em Faro ...
> 
> O que já nem é mau .... comparando com outros anos !!



Ou seja...

1) Se chover sempre na média a partir de Fevereiro o ano hidrológico será normal, o que implica mais ou menos 70 mm em Fevereiro, 40 mm em Março, 40 mm em Abril, 25 mm em Maio e mais ou menos uns 25 mm no Verão (de Junho a Setembro);

2) Se não chover na média o ano hidrológico arrisca-se a ser seco.

Olhando para a tendência dos últimos vinte anos nos meses de Fevereiro e Março...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

frederico disse:


> Ou seja...
> 
> 1) Se chover sempre na média a partir de Fevereiro o ano hidrológico será normal, o que implica mais ou menos 70 mm em Fevereiro, 40 mm em Março, 40 mm em Abril, 25 mm em Maio e mais ou menos uns 25 mm no Verão (de Junho a Setembro);
> 
> ...



Mas eu apenas estava falando relativamente ao que se tem passado em anteriores referente ao mês de Janeiro que salvo erro apenas em 3 anos dos ultimos 30, é que o mês de Janeiro foi superior ao normal aqui no sul do país 
Não estava falando relativamente aos anos hidrológicos ....... nem faço ideia como vão ser os próximos meses depois do fiasco que foi este mês de Janeiro em termos de modelos sazonais e que arrisca-se a ser o mesmo fiasco no mês de Fevereiro se os modelos continuarem a mostrar o mesmo padrão que mostram no dia de hoje !!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2011 às 22:38)

As previsões de Vitor Baia:

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/VW6wbt5MDo3c0QbH2R72"]VÃ*tor BaÃ*a Ã© um meteorologista autodidacta que aco - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2011 às 22:47)

Encontrei a página onde Vitor Baia faz as previsões:

http://clubevertical.org/cms/index.php/inicio/previsoes


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Jan 2011 às 23:46)

E a saída do GFS das 18z? Volta a por alguma acha na fogueira e a abrir o apetite dos comilões de neve que nós somos... Concordo com o Aristocrata e desejo que a precipitação seja algo mais vigorosa, uma vez que se apenas cairem umas gotinhas não é suficiente para arrastar nada até cá abaixo..
Se ela cair com vontade pode ser que se tenham finalmente as cotas médias confirmadas! Vamos esperar para ver...


----------



## Rainy (29 Jan 2011 às 10:06)

O que significa La Nina para Portugal??


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2011 às 11:00)

Vamos esperar por um milagre que traga precipitação ao interior centro e sul durante a próxima madrugada. As condições para neve a cotas baixas serão boas entre as 0 e as 12 horas de amanhã, com a passagem de um núcleo muito frio em altitude, -32ºC a 500 hpa e 530 dam de geopotencial. A 850 hpa devemos ter entre -2 e -3ºC, à superficie rondará os 0ºC e o ponto mais quente do perfil andaria pelos 3ºC. Mas só haveria 300 m de temperatura posítiva, com humidades baixas, e no caso de um bom aguaceiro poderia tornar todo o perfil negativo. 

Ainda há alguns modelos que prevêem precipitação, apesar de serem muito poucos e não serem os melhores. 

Desta vez o "quase" será aplicável à falta de precipitação no momento certo. Mas já houve várias ocasiões, a última das quais a 10 de Janeiro de 2009, que a esmagadora maioria dos modelos não punha precipitação e tivemo-la sob a forma de neve. Só que dessa vez o ECMWF dava precipitação. Agora não.

O interior norte vai ter uma noite animada. À cota zero, provavelmente, no interior a norte do sistema montanhoso.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2011 às 15:46)

David sf disse:


> Vamos esperar por um milagre que traga precipitação ao interior centro e sul durante a próxima madrugada.



Não creio em precipitação para o interior sul; aliás, o céu deverá limpar ... Quanto muito teremos a formação de nevoeiro.

*ALANDROAL:*





30.01.2011_00h00





30.01.2011_06h00


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2011 às 15:54)

Gerofil disse:


> Não creio em precipitação para o interior sul; aliás, o céu deverá limpar ... Quanto muito teremos a formação de nevoeiro.
> 
> *ALANDROAL:*
> 
> ...



Como eu disse é preciso um milagre. De qualquer modo às 6 horas as duas linhas estão relativamente próximas. E acho que nesta última saída vão estar mais próximas, pôs mais frio a 500 hpa e baixou o geopotencial. Como se vê a temperatura máxima do perfil anda pelos 3 graus, pelo que em caso de um aguaceiro mais forte poderia nevar a qualquer cota. Temos 1% de hipóteses de ver neve esta madrugada, valor baixo mas que é superior aos 0% que temos durante 360 dias por ano.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jan 2011 às 16:11)

> Vamos esperar por um milagre que traga precipitação ao interior centro e sul durante a próxima madrugada. As condições para neve a cotas baixas serão boas entre as 0 e as 12 horas de amanhã, com a passagem de um núcleo muito frio em altitude, -32ºC a 500 hpa e 530 dam de geopotencial. A 850 hpa devemos ter entre -2 e -3ºC, à superficie rondará os 0ºC e o ponto mais quente do perfil andaria pelos 3ºC. Mas só haveria 300 m de temperatura posítiva, com humidades baixas, e no caso de um bom aguaceiro poderia tornar todo o perfil negativo.
> 
> Ainda há alguns modelos que prevêem precipitação, apesar de serem muito poucos e não serem os melhores.
> 
> ...





É possivel nevar no alentejo esta madrugada ?? vai ser muito fria..


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2011 às 16:20)

Brunomc disse:


> É possivel nevar no alentejo esta madrugada ?? vai ser muito fria..



É MUITO IMPROVÁVEL, mas não é impossível. Nenhum modelo aponta para precipitação no período mais favorável, mas não seria a primeira vez que se enganavam todos, até porque muitos deles põem precipitação no litoral alentejano, portanto bem perto. É estar atento, se ocorrer será localizado, e entre o final da madrugada e o início da manhã.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jan 2011 às 16:23)

> É MUITO IMPROVÁVEL, mas não é impossível. Nenhum modelos aponta para precipitação no período mais favorável, mas não seria a primeira vez que se enganavam todos, até porque muitos deles põem precipitação no litoral alentejano. É estar atento, se ocorrer será localizado, e entre o final da madrugada e o início da manhã.



pois é sempre assim..quando há frio não há precipitação


----------



## boneli (29 Jan 2011 às 17:13)

David sf disse:


> É MUITO IMPROVÁVEL, mas não é impossível. Nenhum modelo aponta para precipitação no período mais favorável, mas não seria a primeira vez que se enganavam todos, até porque muitos deles põem precipitação no litoral alentejano, portanto bem perto. É estar atento, se ocorrer será localizado, e entre o final da madrugada e o início da manhã.



Então essa precipitação, será mais provável no interior Norte?


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2011 às 17:17)

boneli disse:


> Então essa precipitação, será mais provável no interior Norte?



Para Trás os Montes é quase garantido. Nas restantes regiões é também improvável.


----------



## adoroaneve (29 Jan 2011 às 20:10)

o time and date diz que a possibilidade de nevar em viseu
sera verdade??




será??


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

adoroaneve disse:


> o time and date diz que a possibilidade de nevar em viseu
> sera verdade??
> 
> será??


´
É bem possivel. Falta é um radar para confirmação directa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jan 2011 às 23:50)

O Radar da MeteoGalicia não mostra nada de muito relevante...







Mas olhando a evolução do mesmo estão a reactivar-se alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

As runs do ECM às 12z e do GFS às 18z, metem ambas precipitação no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo entre as 6 e as 9 de amanhã. O período mais frio do dia. Desta vez temos tudo para que corra bem, a hora a que está prevista a precipitação, -2 a 850 hpa, -32 a 500 hpa, 530 dam de geopotencial, temperaturas perto de zero à superfície, início de noite com céu limpo e vento fraco para fazer a temperatura cair bem. O único problema são 500 m do perfil com temperaturas positivas, se bem que sempre abaixo dos 3 graus. Mas se as décimas de mm que estão a prever ocorrerem na forma de aguaceiros relativamente intensos como hoje, e não forem simples 'molha-parvos', deve dar para que a neve não derreta nas camadas menos frias da atmosfera. Monchique tem previsto para amanhã de manhã 1,5 mm com a cota de neve automática de 800/900 m. Pode dar para pintar a Foia de branco.


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2011 às 00:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O Radar da MeteoGalicia não mostra nada de muito relevante...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atenção que no interior norte terão de verificar que a precipitação vem de Este-Oeste e essa tem grande possibilidade de ser de neve. 

A zona centro poderá ir dormir.


----------



## PAIM2010 (30 Jan 2011 às 01:57)

acho que por aqui irá cair uns flocos , temperatura 2C e nuvens baixas


----------



## Ronny (30 Jan 2011 às 02:14)

Por aqui passou agora um aguaceiro de alguma neve misturada com água, durante cerca de 10 minutos.. neste momento 2º.


----------

